# New *2011* Transitioners Support Thread!



## KurlyNinja (Dec 11, 2010)

Thought I'd start up a new thread to bring in the new year! There's nothing like a fresh start. 

Here are the links to the past threads just for reference:
New *2009* Transitioners Support Thread!
New *2010* Transitioners Support Thread!

We can start off like always:
1. How far into the transition are you?
2. Whats your transition goal?

HHG!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Dec 11, 2010)

*1. How far into the transition are you?* 40 weeks!!!! I never thought I would make it!
*2. Whats your transition goal?* Two years.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 11, 2010)

1. I'm closing in on 9 months post
2. Going strong for atleast another 9 months for 18 months total!


----------



## dr.j (Dec 11, 2010)

Will be 18 months next week.
Going for 24 months at least but may go for 36 months.... we'll see


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Dec 11, 2010)

1. How far into the transition are you? *18 months post!!!!!*

2. Whats your transition goal? *I am aiming for 2 years...*


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll be 2 years post August 1st and may or may not BC then.

*We can start off like always:
1. How far into the transition are you?*  16 months
*2. What's your transition goal?*  BC in 2 1/2 years or full APL


----------



## brg240 (Dec 11, 2010)

*1. How far into the transition are you?* I am 26 months/113 weeks

*2. Whats your transition goal?* wl natural hair, 12 -17 months left


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Dec 11, 2010)

We can start off like always:
*1. How far into the transition are you?** 1 day from being 1 year relaxer free*

*2. Whats your transition goal?* *Not sure but I am hoping for enough growth to put my hair back in a ponytail puff, hopefully I would have lost some weight by then also.. Want a new body to go with my new hair do..*


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 11, 2010)

OT: but @Chelz everytime I see that picture of that cat in your siggy, im sorry, but I want to kick the ish out of it.


----------



## brg240 (Dec 11, 2010)

LadyMacgyver said:


> We can start off like always:
> *1. How far into the transition are you?** 1 day from being 1 year relaxer free*
> 
> *2. Whats your transition goal?* *Not sure but I am hoping for enough growth to put my hair back in a ponytail puff, hopefully I would have lost some weight by then also.. Want a new body to go with my new hair do..*



congrats to making it one year in

I plan to have lost weight by then too.


----------



## JBJ (Dec 11, 2010)

1. How far into the transition are you? I will be 1 year post tomorrow
2. Whats your transition goal?  6 more months


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 11, 2010)

1. *How far into the transition are you?* I'll be 8 months on the 23rd of this month

2. *Whats your transition goal?* I'm shooting for 18-24 months or whenever my natural hair gets to full SL


----------



## lacreolegurl (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm nearly 18 months into my transition.  My goal is 2 years minimum (June 2011)...if I can last longer, I may try to make it.  I'd like my natural hair to be APL stretched *fingers crossed* before I BC.

Transitioning pics from Sept:


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm 7 months and some change in! Whoo-hoo! 

I plan to go at least 20 more months!!! Time's a-ticking!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 11, 2010)

YO YO YO IT'S YA GURL SSSSSMMMMMIIIIIIILIN' E!

I got so excited when i saw this thread!

Antywayzzzz......

I am 7 months post and almost 31 weeks in

My transitioning goals??: I'm waiting to transition about another 17 months (24 total) or at least to where i can put my hair in a decent puff......i am also shooting for WL natural stretched...in 2013....and after i accomplish that goal i'm just gonna continue to let it grow


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 11, 2010)

brg240 said:


> *1. How far into the transition are you?* I am 26 months/113 weeks
> 
> *2. Whats your transition goal?* wl natural hair, 12 -17 months left




Brg240, I can't wait to see your transitioning pics again...!!!  It's amazing how much natural and relaxed hair you have.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 11, 2010)

Yay Ladies!!!! I was a long-term transitioner myself (2 plus years) so I applaud you for going hard!!!! Happy Hair Growing!!!!


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Dec 11, 2010)

brg240 said:


> congrats to making it one year in
> 
> I plan to have lost weight by then too.


 
*Thanks and lets do this weight thing together.. I really need some motivation *



JBJ said:


> 1. How far into the transition are you? I will be 1 year post tomorrow
> 2. Whats your transition goal? 6 more months


 
*Seems like we are on the same wave length..  On both questions*

*COngrats..*


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll be 13 months post on the 27th

My goal is to transition at least until 18 months post but preferably until mbl or wl natural


----------



## lizzyb168 (Dec 11, 2010)

Wishing everyone success in their transition in 2011! 

Dont give up and remember the long beautiful natural hair u will have once u decide its time to big chop!


----------



## Imani (Dec 11, 2010)

16.5 months post

I don't have a goal, just gradually trimming them away. My hair is cut in a layered inverted bob. The back is shorter and has no relaxed hair left. The top and sides have a couple of inches left.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 11, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Yay Ladies!!!! I was a long-term transitioner myself (2 plus years) so I applaud you for going hard!!!! Happy Hair Growing!!!!



Any tips to remind us?


----------



## brg240 (Dec 11, 2010)

SherylsTresses said:


> Brg240, I can't wait to see your transitioning pics again...!!!  It's amazing how much natural and relaxed hair you have.


thank you so much  I'll probably be taking some pics at the end of the month.



LadyMacgyver said:


> *Thanks and lets do this weight thing together.. I really need some motivation *


sure and good luck, i think I'm going to start spending more time in the health and fitness forum.  I often don't feel motivated but I have an image i'm striving for so I'll press on.


----------



## Ms. Martina (Dec 11, 2010)

1.) I am a little over 6 months post(last relaxer was on 6/7/10)

2.) I plan to at least make it to my 12 month mark before doing a BC. However, I have been thinking of going 18 months lately....idk. I'm getting so anxious though, so waiting an additional 6 months might not be an option. Heck, I'm barely patient enough to wait until my 12 month mark

I have been cutting test patches so I can see what my hair will look like when it is natural. So far...I like it! It's tempting me to cut it all off, but I must stay strong!


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 11, 2010)

Just wanted to come in and congratulate all the transitioners. Good luck in 2011!


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 11, 2010)

1. How far into the transition are you? I'm 19 weeks post 

2. Whats your transition goal? the longest I can go, but the minimum being 18 months.


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 11, 2010)

1. How far into the transition are you? 
on the 27th of Dec will be 7months in

2. Whats your transition goal?
I plan to reach 18 months then BC (depends on the length of my hair though)


----------



## MsWowFactor (Dec 11, 2010)

We can start off like always:
1. How far into the transition are you?18 mo 
2. Whats your transition goal? all natural mbl.

Just to follow up from my post from this moring in the old thread, i decided to try a new salon today after not going to the hair dresser since July.   I am happy with the results.  I am getting sick of doing my own hair. Not sure if I will go once or twice a month.  I want to continue with my own treatments.  She commented on how healthy my hair was.  She was surprised since I dont go to a hair dresser on a regular basis.

After she did it I could appreciate my hair a little more because I just cant get my hair to swang like they can. I think I put to much product but I can't help it. Anyway I could really see a difference.  It is longer than what I thought and healthy so I guess I have been doing a better job than what I thought.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 11, 2010)

MsWowFactor said:


> We can start off like always:
> 1. How far into the transition are you?18 mo
> 2. Whats your transition goal? all natural mbl.
> 
> ...



No pics?


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 11, 2010)

1. How far into the transition are you? One year next Wednesday
2. Whats your transition goal? 18 months to 2 years. Or when I get to APL stretched

Nothing is set in stone tho. But since this transition had been going smoothly, I might keep transitioning until all the relaxed bits fall off


----------



## Nuelle (Dec 11, 2010)

*1. *I am currently 15 months post.
* 2. *My initial plan was to transition for 2 years (total), but I may just BC a couple of months short of that goal during the summer months.

I've been pretty much wearing my hair straight for most of my transition and am really looking forward to a mini-BC at the end of the month/early January. Some of the relaxed ends have been snapping off, so I want to even it out, make it look fuller, and shape it up a bit.


----------



## Ms. Martina (Dec 13, 2010)

Some of you might remember that I cut "test patches" in my nape, side, and crown a couple of months ago. If you don't remember, here is the video for that. Well...I've been scissor happy again!. I cut off another *rather large* portion of hair on the side of my head about two weeks ago!

Yes, it sounds harsh, and I thought it was going to look awful. But guess what...I flat ironed my hair and you can't even tell a huge chunk is missing. I guess having thick hair is a blessing...otherwise I would have been looking like Cassie gone wrong.

But anyway, I have been wearing it flat ironed since I cut it. I can't fully wash my head for a few days, but I decided to wet/cowash the new "test patch" bc I missed it being curly. And here it is ladies...making it's grand debut on LHCF. All of the pics are in my Fotki album. There is one album full of wet hair pics, and another full of dry hair pics. All photos were taken today...ENJOY!

Oh, also please excuse how unruly my nape area is looking! I did not wet the hair in the back/nape at all today. It is all smashed up bc I slept on it, and didn't wet it before the photos.


P.S...I will post pics of my hair washed and flat ironed so y'all can see it doesn't look all crazy...lol.I will probably do that over the weekend!

Lastly, I don't think I will cut any other "test patches." However, I am more than happy with the ones I have! It feels amazing to have some natural hair to experiment with while transitioning. So quite honestly, I would recommend that curious long term transitioners cut at least one "test patch" (provided they have enough hair to camouflage it).

But anyway, here are the pics!


Click here for pics of my hair wet...


Click here to see what it looks like dry...



Enjoy...Thanks


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 14, 2010)

Bumping up for those who didn't see.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm here hanging on....
1. How far into the transition are you? 9 months
2. Whats your transition goal?  I plan to go 2 years (March 2012)


----------



## alive (Dec 14, 2010)

good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Dec 14, 2010)

Awwww my transitioning buddies.....I wish you all the best in your transitions!!!!!!


----------



## haircare4life*** (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok so i never post, i come on everyday but i enjoy being a lurker  but i just felt i needed to post in here...

1. How far into the transition are you? 37 1/2 weeks (9 months, 1 1/2 weeks)

2. Whats your transition goal? Erm originally i wanted to transition until i had no textlax ends left (see below)

I am going to hopefuly use this as a way of keeping track and a way of finding what i actually want to do as this is a bit more complicated than a normal transition...
The original reason for my transition was to have a virgin head of hair to textlax  You see i have been a natural all my life and only dabbled with texturising/textlax for 6 months, it was during this time i realised that for most of the time i have had heat damaged/trained hair. This had made my textlax inconsistent so the only way to combat this i feel is to transition. I haven't had hair shorter than shoulder length for as long as i remember so a bc is out off the question. Now i am questioning whether all that effort is worth it just to textlax but on the other hand i am past that stage of excitement at being a natural, yes i'm proud i lasted 19 years but so what, i enjoyed the textlax too and the textlax i'm talking bout aint the textlax that people claim when they say there textlax but really all they have done is not textlax bone straight which you are not supposed to do any way. My textlax just slightly loosens so my hair hangs down but people still looked at it and believed i was a natural. I have no desire to have straight hair but i enjoy having a slighter looser look to my hair but then again maybe by the time i become a natural i would have forgotten about textlaxing and wish to continue being natural. I don't know, only time will tell and i will look at this thread for inspiration and to note any changes. 
My transition so far has been easy, nothing much has changed as the different textures in my hair are pretty much the same although for the first time in my life i have had patches of breakage, i have done a lot of expirementing this year so i have no idea what the problem is  
Sorry for the long post but as i don't post i have a lot to get off my chest.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 14, 2010)

haircare4life*** said:


> Ok so i never post, i come on everyday but i enjoy being a lurker  but i just felt i needed to post in here...
> 
> 1. How far into the transition are you? 37 1/2 weeks (9 months, 1 1/2 weeks)
> 
> ...



I really hope that you find whats best for you. And remember if you do decide to transition you'll always have a all of us to support you.  HHG!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 14, 2010)

Has anybody found their HG staples for 2011?? I believe i've found mine.....i have a feeling i'm gonne BC by the end of next year....a BIG feeling. I feel like transforming my whole look.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 14, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Has anybody found their HG staples for 2011?? I believe i've found mine.....i have a feeling i'm gonne BC by the end of next year....a BIG feeling. I feel like transforming my whole look.



Shea butter (which I'll use for cool months) and ayurvedic herbs are definitely staying in my regimen!


----------



## kvic (Dec 14, 2010)

1. How far into the transition are you? 15 months
2. Whats your transition goal? I plan to reach 2 years OR APL whichever comes first.


----------



## naturally-devine (Dec 14, 2010)

1. How far into the transition are you? Dec 28th will be 7 months
2. Whats your transition goal? 18-24 months


----------



## sikora (Dec 14, 2010)

1. How far into the transition are you? -- the end of December will be 6months
2. Whats your transition goal? -- 24 to 30 months


----------



## onemoretry (Dec 14, 2010)

1. How far into the transition are you? 9 months on the 18th
2. Whats your transition goal? I am itching like hell to BC now, but I am trying to hold out until the 1 year mark.


----------



## brg240 (Dec 14, 2010)

I want a relaxer, I'm so tired of detangling my hair  please tell me some of ya'll feel like this


----------



## Glamourstruckk (Dec 14, 2010)

Hiiii! I'm 8 months in and intending to go either 18 or 24 months total.


----------



## reeko43 (Dec 14, 2010)

I've been transitioning for about 4 1/2 + months. I will keep going until I can't stand it anymore. I am not even sure if I want to go texlaxed or natural. I am getting older and my hair is thinning. I just know that it is time for a change cause bone straight for me is not the business!


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 14, 2010)

brg240 said:


> I want a relaxer, I'm so tired of detangling my hair  please tell me some of ya'll feel like this


 
Yes I have but I braided it. Try weaving it up or braiding your own hair it helps with the frustation *hugs*


----------



## brg240 (Dec 14, 2010)

bibirockz said:


> Yes I have but I braided it. Try weaving it up or braiding your own hair it helps with the frustation *hugs*



I can't braid so for the next 2 weeks I'll probably be wearing pigtails. But after that I'm getting it braided and it will be under a wig. I'm excited, no detangling for a while :reddancer:
also the wig in your avi looks cute.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 14, 2010)

My staples for 2011 are:

Shea butter based moisturizers(i.e. Seyani Hair Butter;Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade)

Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner(love that i can use it 3 ways!)

ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo (for clarifying)

I think Oyin is gonna be my MAIN product line to use really....i love everything i have tried so far....i feel like i should be in a commercial or somethin


----------



## fivetimestwo (Dec 14, 2010)

*1. How far into the transition are you? *I'll be 18 months post on 12/27/10
* 2. Whats your transition goal? *I'd like to make it to May or June 2011 (2 years post) but if I can go longer I will. I want my natural hair to at least be APL stretched before I chop.


----------



## ladysaraii (Dec 14, 2010)

1. How far into the transition are you?  18 and a half months
2. Whats your transition goal?  Umm it was 2 years, but now I'm thinking 2.5-3


----------



## Nae (Dec 15, 2010)

ladysaraii said:


> 1. How far into the transition are you?  I am transitioning my daughter...she is 8 weeks post.  I've put box braids in her hair and I moisturize (spritz mixture every other day.  Will wash and deep condition once a week.  Will keep braids in for 2 months then take out and do braid outs or cornrow.  She is a very active dancer, so I need her hair in protective styles...lots of sweating.
> Whats your transition goal? I plan to trim once she gains a significant about of growth..enough to get a pony tail. Then i'll do some dusting periodocally until the relaxer is gone.
> She is very happy to transition...she is 9...I know...should have learned how to take care of her natural hair...now i do.. thanks to LHCF!
> 
> Congrats to all of you who are transitioning and who have made it!


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 15, 2010)

Idk how you can resist the urge to BC (those who have went 1+ yr). I was ready to do it last night sooo bad. I'm only well 7months post, this feeling wont leave


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 15, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> Idk how you can resist the urge to BC (those who have went 1+ yr). I was ready to do it last night sooo bad. I'm only well 7months post, this feeling wont leave



You can always braid, weave, or wig it. Or, you might want to consider bc'ing soon.


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 15, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> You can always braid, weave, or wig it. Or, you might want to consider bc'ing soon.



I'm going to weave it for a few months but I'm sitting here as we speak twisting on my curlies on the side 
Thanks for the suggestions though


----------



## lolascurls (Dec 15, 2010)

1. How far into the transition are you? I am 12 months and 2 weeks post!

2. Whats your transition goal? Well I am aiming for at least 2 years but I might just keep going till Natual WL and beyond!


----------



## kandi1979 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey Divas!

1. I'm 19 weeks tomorrow

2. My goal is to make it to at least 18- 24 months or shoulder length which ever comes first.

Happy HHJ!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 15, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> *Idk how you can resist the urge to BC (those who have went 1+ yr)*. I was ready to do it last night sooo bad. I'm only well 7months post, this feeling wont leave


 

I feel that way also but I MUST at least have a ponytail before I BC.  Lately, I've been doing dry donut buns w/o aloe vera gel.  It keeps my hair hidden without fuss.


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 15, 2010)

brg240 said:


> I can't braid so for the next 2 weeks I'll probably be wearing pigtails. But after that I'm getting it braided and it will be under a wig. I'm excited, no detangling for a while :reddancer:
> also the wig in your avi looks cute.



Thanks girl! How many pigtails do you do, I might give it a try while I'm not out of braids :scratchch


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 15, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> Idk how you can resist the urge to BC (those who have went 1+ yr). I was ready to do it last night sooo bad. I'm only well 7months post, this feeling wont leave



I know what you mean! I started feeling like that around 6 months post. That's why I'm wigging it now. The two textures were were fighting each other and the straight ends looked so pathetic compared to my beautiful curls. Even now when I go to redo my braids every week its hard not to want to cut them off, but I have a goal to make and I HATE short hair. Plus many people say it gets a lot easier after the one year mark too. And I plan to find out.


----------



## dr.j (Dec 15, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> Idk how you can resist the urge to BC (those who have went 1+ yr). I was ready to do it last night sooo bad. I'm only well 7months post, this feeling wont leave


 
I keep my hair bunned up and wash every other week so I'm not fooling with my hair that much.  I don't have the urge to BC but I think I will once the weather gets warmer.


----------



## brg240 (Dec 15, 2010)

bibirockz said:


> Thanks girl! How many pigtails do you do, I might give it a try while I'm not out of braids :scratchch



Oh i just do two like this I wash my hair in four braids and while it's wet I'll rebraid it into two.

but i changed my mind, I'll be wearing my hair in a high ponytail/bun until new years eve. that means more detangling though and it's really hard to moisturize like that but it's cuter that way and I wouldn't wear pigtails to church anyway.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 15, 2010)

Any of you ladies ever do two strand twist with just your hair? I dont wanna wait til I'm natural lol please post pics if you've done them before or you know someone who has (e.g. a youtuber, fotki other than nina pruitt). I know Traycee did them on her relaxed hair as well.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Dec 15, 2010)

1. How far into the transition are you?
Im over 22 months now (see ticker below)

2. Whats your transition goal?
I don't know, I may plow through another year.  It getting easier now.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 15, 2010)

Bun Mistress said:


> 1. How far into the transition are you?
> Im over 22 months now (see ticker below)
> 
> 2. Whats your transition goal?
> I don't know, I may plow through another year.  It getting easier now.



notworthynotworthynotworthy

If you did bc today, what length would you be stretched?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 15, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> Idk how you can resist the urge to BC (those who have went 1+ yr). *I was ready to do it last night sooo bad. I'm only well 7months post, this feeling wont leave*



Me too!!!! I am thisclose to just chopping my hair off!! My dad said something about my hair yesterday....it was nice i just can't remeber what he said....but i remember asking him "what're you gonna do when i chop it off?"

We was gettin in the car, i was in the back seat and he turns around and says...."are you out of your mind??? Chopping off all your long hair??" He knows i'm transitioning.....i guess he's not expecting me to chop it off tho....but anyway...i go "Yes i am out of my mind!!! I thought you knew that already.....therefore i'm gonna do it!....But not ALL my hair but the relaxed hair has got to go about this time next year" and then i ended with "this is FOR ME."

But the more i keep seeing all these curls and springs pop up in new places whenever i'm doing my hair....the more i'm ready to BC.....i can taste it!!

But i would like for my length to be long enough where i can rock twist outs


----------



## naturalpride (Dec 15, 2010)

Great Thread, My last relaxer was July 30, 2010.


----------



## changingSeasons (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

I am 1 year post and plan to go at least another year, im thinking March 2012 around my birthday and I would be 27 months post.


----------



## naturally-devine (Dec 15, 2010)

brg240 said:


> I want a relaxer, I'm so tired of detangling my hair  please tell me some of ya'll feel like this


 
I felt this way when I washed on Sunday. I was so frustrated with detangling and was ready to go buy a perm. Of course, I backed out. I blowdried and flat ironed since we have family pics. To avoid getting overly frustrated, I washed, deep conditioned, and blow dried on Sunday and flatironed and set with Caruso rollers on Monday night. I decided to revamp my reggie. Rather than washing once a week, I will wash every two weeks. I generally have a low maintenance routine, because I usually bun until wash day. BTW...silken child detangling spray and Hawaiin Silky 14 in 1 have worked great for softening my new growth and detangling. Good luck and stay strong!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey ladies! What is everyone using for detangling their NG? Almost 8 months worth and it's starting to become a battle lol. All my V05 and Suave conditioners work, but I wanted to see what else is out there.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 15, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies! What is everyone using for detangling their NG? Almost 8 months worth and it's starting to become a battle lol. All my V05 and Suave conditioners work, but I wanted to see what else is out there.



I use the same too. But, I've also added Herbal Essences' Hello Hydration and Totally Twisted. I love them.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 15, 2010)

Just looking around to see who's LTT now. These threads helped me in the past. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## missnurselady (Dec 16, 2010)

1. How far into the transition are you? 5 months
2. Whats your transition goal? A year. Maybe 2.


----------



## Ms. Martina (Dec 16, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies! What is everyone using for detangling their NG? Almost 8 months worth and it's starting to become a battle lol. All my V05 and Suave conditioners work, but I wanted to see what else is out there.



Try using the Aussie moist products. I got their 2 in 1 shampoo and conditioner, and my hair is silky smooth. The comb literally went straight through my hair after I got out the shower. I also like the deep conditioner too!


----------



## Bun Mistress (Dec 16, 2010)

If I BC I would be past SL, close to APL.  My bangs are all natural and reach my chin.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 16, 2010)

Bun Mistress said:


> If I BC I would be past SL, close to APL.  My bangs are all natural and reach my chin.



Cool! Keep it up!


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 16, 2010)

brg240 said:


> Oh i just do two *like this* I wash my hair in four braids and while it's wet I'll rebraid it into two.
> 
> but i changed my mind, I'll be wearing my hair in a high ponytail/bun until new years eve. that means more detangling though and it's really hard to moisturize like that but it's cuter that way and I wouldn't wear pigtails to church anyway.



those look cute  but I couldn't do it my hair's not long enough yet. Pigtails to church  but do what works &we're hear for support! Maybe you can keep your ponytails two days a time to avoid detangling. 



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Any of you ladies ever do two strand twist with just your hair? I dont wanna wait til I'm natural lol please post pics if you've done them before or you know someone who has (e.g. a youtuber, fotki other than nina pruitt). I know Traycee did them on her relaxed hair as well.



YouTube - Two Strand Twists On Transitioning Hair try that. The girl did a bantu knot out to get more texture I guess. I personally haven't tried it though.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Dec 16, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Any of you ladies ever do two strand twist with just your hair? I dont wanna wait til I'm natural lol please post pics if you've done them before or you know someone who has (e.g. a youtuber, fotki other than nina pruitt). I know Traycee did them on her relaxed hair as well.


 
I did this a month ago.  I blow dried my hair and used bee mine curly butter and did twist.  They lasted a week which is good for me.  It was my first time trying that style.


----------



## tmcivil (Dec 16, 2010)

1. How far into the transition are you? 8 months on December 31st.
2. Whats your transition goal?  APL stretched however long that takes.

My transition started out as a stretch to give my hair a break from all the chemicals and heat. Suddenly it took on a life of its own. I am scared to BC so I am trying to hold out until I have APL stretched and I'll be happy. HHG!


----------



## QUEENDIVA1 (Dec 16, 2010)

1. How far into the transition are you? 3 months and a day post relaxer
2. Whats your transition goal? 1yr maybe 2. All I know is I don't want creamy crack no more!


----------



## Glamourstruckk (Dec 16, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies! What is everyone using for detangling their NG? Almost 8 months worth and it's starting to become a battle lol. All my V05 and Suave conditioners work, but I wanted to see what else is out there.



I detangle mine after I DC while I rinse out my Aussie Moist 3 minute. I lose little to no hair.



			
				LaFemmeNaturelle said:
			
		

> Any of you ladies ever do two strand twist with just your hair? I dont  wanna wait til I'm natural lol please post pics if you've done them  before or you know someone who has (e.g. a youtuber, fotki other than  nina pruitt). I know Traycee did them on her relaxed hair as well.



LongHairDontCareLLC is transitioning and she did them on her hair. YouTube - longhairdontcare.net - Two Strand Twists | Transitioning Hair RELOAD! She may have gone into more detail on her blog, I don't remember.


----------



## dr.j (Dec 16, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies! What is everyone using for detangling their NG? Almost 8 months worth and it's starting to become a battle lol. All my V05 and Suave conditioners work, but I wanted to see what else is out there.


 
I use Herbal Essence Hello Hydration and Kinky Curly Knot Today


----------



## Qualitee (Dec 16, 2010)

1. How far into the transition are you? 9 months
2. Whats your transition goal? 2 years


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 16, 2010)

So it seems like HH and Aussie Moist are the most popular responses. I never thought to try anything from the Kinky Curly line. I'm kinda lame and didn't think it would work on both textures of my hair


----------



## BayAreaDream (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm 8 Months 1 Week Post! I might make it a few more months, I keep getting the itch to chop. Would love to make to it to at least 18 Months!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 16, 2010)

^^^That's some awesome growth for 8 months girl! How long do you plan on going? A year?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 16, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So it seems like *HH and Aussie Moist* are the most popular responses. I never thought to try anything from the Kinky Curly line. I'm kinda lame and didn't think it would work on both textures of my hair



YUCK!

lol


----------



## dr.j (Dec 16, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So it seems like HH and Aussie Moist are the most popular responses. I never thought to try anything from the Kinky Curly line. I'm kinda lame and didn't think it would work on both textures of my hair


 
No, you're right --- Kinky Curly works better on the NG and not so much with the relaxed hair but it helps me detangle NG which is why I use it.


----------



## CaramelKissed (Dec 16, 2010)

Aww, what an appropriate first post! *waves hi to everyone*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. How far into the transition are you? 11 days shy of 4 months 
2. Whats your transition goal? 1yr, if I can make it that far, then we will see! Baby steps, baby steps.


----------



## amb04a (Dec 16, 2010)

1. I'm a year a few weeks post relaxer.
2. Plan on BC'ing March 5th, so I have a little less than 3 months to go!
Right now my hair is in a weave and I'll keep it like this until a little after New Years.


----------



## Nuelle (Dec 16, 2010)

I decided to wash my hair myself over the weekend...what a disaster that was! I had such a hard time detangling and blowdrying my hair. Granted, it was 11PM on a Sunday night and I was sooo sleepy. So, I went to my hairstylist on Tuesday and had her chop 3 inches off my hair. My ends were getting quite thin and needed to go. At this rate, I don't think I'll be able to make it to 24 months as I have little relaxed ends left.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 16, 2010)

CaramelKissed said:


> Aww, what an appropriate first post! *waves hi to everyone*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




OMG! Do you go to MICHIGAn?????


----------



## BayAreaDream (Dec 16, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^That's some awesome growth for 8 months girl! How long do you plan on going? A year?



Thank you NikkiQ, I planned on going 18 months! However the washes just keep getting harder even when I section. The relaxed ends tangle so easily  I'll see what the new year brings, maybe it'll happen sooner.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 17, 2010)

How far into the transition are you? 1 day shy of 6 months post
What's your transition goal? 18 months, if I can make it to that point! 

I am glad I am not the only one having a moment this week! I washed my hair myself and attempted to flat iron it after letting it air dry in a ponytail overnight...OH MY GOODNESS! My hair acted a donkey yall It took me an hour and a half to flatiron my hair! If it weren't for me trying to look nice for Prince, I would have given up LOL It is just getting ridiculously thick 


It was the first time I really felt like maybe I can't do this and should just relax. Thankfully, the moment passed, but it scared me...I just bought 4 wigs, but I am thinking maybe I need to get braids again to avoid detangling right now. I am confused yall...I need advice! 

And btw, CaramelKissed, I live in Ann Arbor too, so maybe we can share hair info, spots to get products, etc....


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 17, 2010)

Jinez1112 said:


> How far into the transition are you? 1 day shy of 6 months post
> What's your transition goal? 18 months, if I can make it to that point!
> 
> I am glad I am not the only one having a moment this week! I washed my hair myself and attempted to flat iron it after letting it air dry in a ponytail overnight...OH MY GOODNESS! *My hair acted a donkey yall It took me an hour and a half to flatiron *my hair! If it weren't for me trying to look nice for Prince, I would have given up LOL *It is just getting ridiculously thick*
> ...



yup I had that moment today but mine was the opposite. I wanted to chop off these ends. It's so thick and I love it but it doesn't swing or hang like it used to.


----------



## sikora (Dec 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So it seems like HH and Aussie Moist are the most popular responses. I never thought to try anything from the Kinky Curly line. I'm kinda lame and didn't think it would work on both textures of my hair



I'm holding off on trying Kinky Curly as well because based on the descriptions, it seems to perform best on fully natural hair.


----------



## dr.j (Dec 17, 2010)

BayAreaDream said:


> Thank you NikkiQ, I planned on going 18 months! However the washes just keep getting harder even when I section. The relaxed ends tangle so easily  I'll see what the new year brings, maybe it'll happen sooner.


 
I find it helps me to wash in sections in braids (recommended by another transitioner -- don't remember who).  I braid my hair in four sections and cowash and DC while in the braids.  When I rinse out the DC, I take one braid out, detangle, and braid it up again to air dry.  I do that with each braid.  I never have all of my hair out to detangle --- it's too frustrating.  At first I was worried that product wouldn't get to all of my hair in braids but it hasn't been a problem.  This has been working for me since 6 months post.


----------



## dr.j (Dec 17, 2010)

Jinez1112 said:


> How far into the transition are you? 1 day shy of 6 months post
> What's your transition goal? 18 months, if I can make it to that point!
> 
> I am glad I am not the only one having a moment this week! I washed my hair myself and attempted to flat iron it after letting it air dry in a ponytail overnight...OH MY GOODNESS! My hair acted a donkey yall It took me an hour and a half to flatiron my hair! If it weren't for me trying to look nice for Prince, I would have given up LOL It is just getting ridiculously thick
> ...


 

Maybe airdry in more than 1 ponytail.  That way it is already sectioned off and may be less overwhelming as you work each section.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 17, 2010)

I’ve been transitioning for 15 months (60 weeks).
I plan to transition for 24 months (104 weeks) or until I can get my natural hair into a ponytail. 

I'm in braids now but as soon as I get them out, I'll roller set and wear my hair our for about a week - a month, then I'll be wigging it till the 2 year mark (Sept 2011). 

HHG to everyone.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Dec 17, 2010)

brg240 said:


> I want a relaxer, I'm so tired of detangling my hair  please tell me some of ya'll feel like this


 
You know what helped me was to DC on dry hair I would get a moisturizing conditioner or a conditioner with some protein in it and add oil.. I would put my cap on and when I go to co-wash my hair would be so soft to the roots and easy to detagle.. TO co-wash I tried yes to carrots conditioner and that just melted my NG.. Then I just used Aussie moist 3 min and rinse that out and my NG melted again.. 

Don't give up hang in there


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Dec 17, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Any of you ladies ever do two strand twist with just your hair? I dont wanna wait til I'm natural lol please post pics if you've done them before or you know someone who has (e.g. a youtuber, fotki other than nina pruitt). I know Traycee did them on her relaxed hair as well.


 
I did it and the 1st time was a hot mess.. Then I tried it again the 2nd night and mine looked more I did bantu knots and similar to when I was relaxed.. I'm at work don't have any pictures now but I will post the relax bantu nots and in transition bantu knots


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Dec 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies! What is everyone using for detangling their NG? Almost 8 months worth and it's starting to become a battle lol. All my V05 and Suave conditioners work, but I wanted to see what else is out there.


 

What helped me was to DC on dry hair mixed with an oil.. Also You might need a thicker conditioner like Aussie Moist, HE, Suave Shea and Almond Butter Conditioner, Tresseme Naturals and Moisture Rich.. Unless that suave is one of the thicker conditioners.. I also use Suave Professionals.. My fave is say yes to Carrots OMG this stuff I just used for the 1st time last nigh and I could finger comb my NG at 1 year.. After I co-washed with the Say yes I then used Aussie Moist 3 min and that melted my NG.. I think it started with the DC on dry hair.. 

All of those conditioner I mentioned I have used them all..


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 17, 2010)

For those who are already 12+ post, do you guys feel like the transition became easier after the one year mark?


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 17, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> For those who are already 12+ post, do you guys feel like the transition became easier after the one year mark?



I think different is a better word. As more natural hair appeared, my hair's needs changed and I had to deal with it in a different way. By the 1 year mark, the relaxed hair was *ANNOYING* for me. The only reason I haven't BCd is because I simply can't have hair I can't pull into a bun on my head.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Dec 17, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> For those who are already 12+ post, do you guys feel like the transition became easier after the one year mark?


 
I guess in a way you could say it does feel easier because I'm closer to my goal and I have a lot of growth but as far as detangling goes I think it gotten worse but I always come up with a way to tackle it and make it better for me.. It feels like once I have it mastered my hair does a 360 and I have to think of another way to master the detangling..


----------



## Hairness (Dec 17, 2010)

1. How far into the transition are you? 4 1/2 months (8/5/10)
2. Whats your transition goal?  Long enough to pull back into a ponytail...I can't wait to rock an afro puff!  I was going to go for one year but I'll be happy to make 6 months!  You ladies have beautiful hair and a wealth of patience!  Some of you have new growth goals longer than my hair has ever been in my life, relaxed or otherwise!  I just cut off about 2 inches on Sunday, it was very tempting to move the scissors down closer to the thicker new growth...


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 17, 2010)

For those of us who get bored/ frustrated taking a break really helps. I'm still in my braids they look so old *shrugs* but I just purchased an afro pony a few days ago so I'll be wearing it with the old braids for a few days I might post pics tomorrow.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 17, 2010)

Lafani said:


> I think different is a better word. As more natural hair appeared, my hair's needs changed and I had to deal with it in a different way. By the 1 year mark, the relaxed hair was *ANNOYING* for me. The only reason I haven't BCd is because I simply can't have hair I can't pull into a bun on my head.



^^^I totally agree with all of the above.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Dec 17, 2010)

*1. How far into the transition are you?* 
15 months 

*2. Whats your transition goal?* 
To be honest, I can't be that bothered to set a specific date to BC. I'm trying to take it easy with my hair, so I guess it'll just happen when I feel like doing it. My general goal for the near future is to have a big afro, and a stretched length of at least APL, maybe BSL


----------



## JBJ (Dec 17, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> For those who are already 12+ post, do you guys feel like the transition became easier after the one year mark?


 

It feels the same.  At 6 months post the summer humidity destroyed my braidouts and I have been bunning ever since.  I have not had any problems detangling because I DC for several hours.  I am now waiting for the summer so I can BC and be over with it.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 17, 2010)

LadyMacgyver said:


> I did it and the 1st time was a hot mess.. Then I tried it again the 2nd night and mine looked more I did bantu knots and similar to when I was relaxed.. I'm at work don't have any pictures now but I will post the relax bantu nots and in transition bantu knots



I'm confused lol I was asking about two strand twists.......not twist outs....although my twistouts look a mess too but I don't even bother with those because they take longer to do than braidouts. But yeah, I want to rock some twists

But I'd still LOVE to see your pics and I'm sure the other ladies would too


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 17, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> For those who are already 12+ post, do you guys feel like the transition became easier after the one year mark?



naw shook ain't changed lol I still have my moments every now and again but what makes it easy is not dealing with it. I only detangle like once a month so other days, it doesn't really bother me because it's only in a bun or a braidout or something. Right now I'm in braids and with the front flat ironed so I've been wearing half wigs and berets or whatever they are called. I guess thats what makes it easy. In the summer, I was co-washing multiple times a week and the constant manipulation is what was pissing me off! I think leaving my hair in braids with only the front out will be my staple until it gets hot.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Dec 17, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I'm confused lol I was asking about two strand twists.......not twist outs....although my twistouts look a mess too but I don't even bother with those because they take longer to do than braidouts. But yeah, I want to rock some twists
> 
> But I'd still LOVE to see your pics and I'm sure the other ladies would too



Sorry I don't know why I was thinking about twist outs.. I tried to post the pics but I kept getting an error


----------



## dream13 (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm currently 9 months post, and my goal is to make it to 15 months...Summer 2011 .


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 18, 2010)

Here are the pics of my phony pony with no gel and old crappy braids . The first pic is the style I have still when it was new. For the fourth pic it looks a little shiny I guess it's the camera it wasn't shiny


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm about 25 weeks into my transition and it's going ok. I'm transitioning with heat though so washing, deep conditioning and straightening weekly. My new growth is making me shed a lot of hair and the de-tangling makes my scalp hurt  but i'm determined to go natural this time so i'm sticking with it and will alter my regimen as I go. 

I know transitioning with heat is not ideal but I just don't know what else to do. I don't like weaves/breads and work in a corporate environment so can't just let it be or have a bun that isn't nice and smooth. Hopefully it gets easier with time.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 18, 2010)

topsyturvy86 said:


> I'm about 25 weeks into my transition and it's going ok. I'm transitioning with heat though so washing, deep conditioning and straightening weekly. My new growth is making me shed a lot of hair and the de-tangling makes my scalp hurt  but i'm determined to go natural this time so i'm sticking with it and will alter my regimen as I go.
> 
> I know transitioning with heat is not ideal but I just don't know what else to do. I don't like weaves/breads and work in a corporate environment so can't just let it be or have a bun that isn't nice and smooth. Hopefully it gets easier with time.




You can't slick your hair back using gel or pomade and a scarf?


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 18, 2010)

@topsy if your hair is long enough you can also do braidout/twistout buns your hair is blended and tucked away.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Dec 18, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> You can't slick your hair back using gel or pomade and a scarf?



The two tubs of gel I have don't slick my hair back assuch. They make my NG behave better but not lie down flat. I do sleep with a satin scarf but when I shower, the edges get wet because I have a funny hairline where my two sides are more out than the front parts. 



bibirockz said:


> @topsy if your hair is long enough you can also do braidout/twistout buns your hair is blended and tucked away.



This is a good idea Bibirockz. The problem is consistency. I can't wear a bun all week 'cos I don't think it suits me that well.


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 18, 2010)

^ Oh ok well maybe you can do that for a few days, and have you tried rollersetting? Or you can just braid your hair and look for a natural looking wig or weave if you do fake hair?


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 19, 2010)

Checking in at 9 months post. I feel like my hair is at the half way point. I'm only SL. These past nine months were not as bad as I thought. Just 9 more months to go before I even start thinking about BCing. HHG!


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm having thoughts of BC'ing. I had to restrain myself on Friday night when I was trimming back to APL. So I have to braid this hair up ASAP!!


----------



## 2inspireU (Dec 19, 2010)

1. How far into the transition are you? I'm 19 months post
2. Whats your transition goal? Until I reach HL  Right now I am an inch away from BSL. I should be able to claim BSL in Fab 2011. Next I hope to be MBL around Aug 2011 and hopefully WL by the end of 2011.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Dec 19, 2010)

jerseygurl said:


> I'm having thoughts of BC'ing. I had to restrain myself on Friday night when I was trimming back to APL. So I have to braid this hair up ASAP!!



Same here! I have thoughts of cutting it pretty much everytime I touch it but I'm trying my best to hold out. I am over wigs right now so I think I'm going to do a combination of rollersets, twist-n-curl sets and flat iron styles to get me through this rough patch. I'm dying to chop these relaxed ends but I still want my length


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 19, 2010)

*1. How far into the transition are you? *70 weeks!!!! I never thought I would make it!
*2. Whats your transition goal?* Two years.


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 19, 2010)

I posted these pics in the other thread. I'm hoping to go another year. And I trimmed my hair again. I hate thin ends!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 19, 2010)

Okay so yesterday, I had a lot of down time during the day. I took that opportunity to take my braids down and really baby my hair. I prepooed w/ Skala Aloe Vera conditioner, shampooed and DC'd w/ my Silk Elements cholesterol. Detangling was SO easy! I was able to get a few pics of my curls and I'm so happy with my progress so far. I'll be 8 months on Thursday. Just 10-16 more months to go


----------



## dr.j (Dec 20, 2010)

^^^^ you can do it!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 20, 2010)

^^^I sure hope so lol. I'm loving my progress though. Not sure if that's much NG for 8 months,but my nape and front grow SO slow.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 20, 2010)

^Nice progress, girl!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 20, 2010)

My nape grows super slow too NikkiQ :'( But the front and crown grows fast...go figure!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 20, 2010)

By the way, I am checking in at 6 months post as of a couple days ago!!! YAY!


----------



## ms.swayne (Dec 20, 2010)

*1. How far into the transition are you?* almost a year, 50 weeks
*2. Whats your transition goal? *Two years or apl stretched 
maybe sooner I've had some breakage in the crown area so I cant really wear my hair down anymore  I'm planning on cutting two inches off at my 1 year mark, hopefully that will help


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome progress girl!!! Where are your relaxed ends i almost fainted bc i though you BC already.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 20, 2010)

Well ya'll...i'm bout to get me something to eat.....hop in the shower and co wash my hair and plait it and set it on rollers....gotta go in early tomorrow


----------



## Lita (Dec 20, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay so yesterday, I had a lot of down time during the day. I took that opportunity to take my braids down and really baby my hair. I prepooed w/ Skala Aloe Vera conditioner, shampooed and DC'd w/ my Silk Elements cholesterol. Detangling was SO easy! I was able to get a few pics of my curls and I'm so happy with my progress so far. I'll be 8 months on Thursday. Just 10-16 more months to go



Love it...Look at the nice THICK roots...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 20, 2010)

Anybody have any advice for getting lace fronts to fit large heads? Mine keeps slipping backwards


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 20, 2010)

Tried a braid and curl. Failed big time. I used too much S-Curl and it didn't dry properly.


----------



## shaun0822 (Dec 20, 2010)

I am just starting on this transitioning journey.
Currently, my hair is between SL and APL. I would like to trim the ends and keep it at that level.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Dec 20, 2010)

I've been itching to BC so I got a mini-fix today I snipped a small section of the relaxed ends of in the crown. It looked as if most of the relaxed hair in that area had broken off anyway so I said "what the heck, I might as well". I measured this newly snipped section at 9" which is right on target for being 18 months post. I think when I get to 12" I should be ready to cut the rest off. Pics attached:


----------



## Ms. Martina (Dec 20, 2010)

^^Nice curlies fivetimestwo!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 21, 2010)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> My nape grows super slow too NikkiQ :'( But the front and crown grows fast...go figure!


 
darn you! I wish my front grew fast dangit!



SmilingElephant said:


> Awesome progress girl!!! Where are your relaxed ends i almost fainted bc i though you BC already.


 
who, me??? can't be me. you can't miss those things lol 



Lita said:


> Love it...Look at the nice THICK roots...
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
 thanks Lita! there is some serious shrinkage going on with them things too.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Dec 21, 2010)

*1. How far into the transition are you?* - Today 1 year 

*2. Whats your transition goal?* - 2,3, ... years more of "stretching" non-stop.  I call it stretching indefinately ... feels like less work


----------



## BayAreaDream (Dec 21, 2010)

As of today I'm 8 months 2 Weeks post. A few months ago I had a huge set back while taking out braids (My hair Matted up!). I had planned on a long term transition since I had a little length but since the set back i've been itching to just get rid of it all the relaxed ends. Here are pics of my set back when it happened and this is my current and only hair style I wear when I'm not in braids. Should I just chop?


----------



## Imani (Dec 21, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> *Has anybody found their HG staples for 2011*?? I believe i've found mine.....i have a feeling i'm gonne BC by the end of next year....a BIG feeling. I feel like transforming my whole look.


 
-EVOO for detangling 
-Bee Mine Balanced Luscious for daily moisturizing
-Almost any moisturizing sulfate free shampoo- right now i'm feeling Bee Mine Botanical
-Bee Mine Serum for my scalp


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey ladies! Just checking in....

So I'll be 13 months post on Monday....I need to shampoo my hair....I haven't shampooed since Thanksgiving...but I really dont feel like it...I'm kind of scared lol....but I need to get these cones out....think I'll just co-wash and shampoo some other time

Gonna try my phony puff for Christmas.

Oh yeah I was able to do the 2 strand twists and they actually stayed without using products! I just did them to get my hair out of the way so they arent cute so no pics but I think I'll probably try a real style sometime soon.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 22, 2010)

Christmas is almost here and I'm supposed to flat iron my hair.  I really don't want to b/c I'm 16 months post and I'm afraid of how thin my relaxed ends may look.  They may not be thin; I'm probably just too worried.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 22, 2010)

SherylsTresses said:


> Christmas is almost here and I'm supposed to flat iron my hair.  I really don't want to b/c I'm 16 months post and I'm afraid of how thin my relaxed ends may look.  They may not be thin; I'm probably just too worried.



Are you planning to blowdry or airdry?


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 22, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Are you planning to blowdry or airdry?


 

Airdry but I'm open to suggestions....


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 22, 2010)

I just figured out I have heat damage when I thought I just had over processed hair which I dusted 2 months ago. Now I plan to keep my hair braided and hidden for the whole 2011 oh and no heat, so I'm not sure if it matter whether these ends are still here or what. I really don't know what to do.



BayAreaDream said:


> *Here are pics of my set back when it happened and this is my current and only hair style I wear when I'm not in braids. Should I just chop?*



I think you should hang on until you feel it's doing more harm than good or that you're really ready for it.


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 22, 2010)

Smiling E, I haven't BC'd yet although it's very tempting.

Nikki your curls are niiice!

fivetimestwo my back hair is almost relaxer free and I was tempted too to chop them off.

Sheryl please post pics of your hair


----------



## Janet' (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Ladies!!!! 9 more days till 2011!!!! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 22, 2010)

I hennaed for the first time last night. It's a keeper, ladies!! I'm putting it in my regimen once a month. I did get color (a mix of dark auburn-burgundy). My hair does feel thicker and fuller. I shall see how this affects my hair long-term.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 22, 2010)

SherylsTresses said:


> Airdry but I'm open to suggestions....



Oh I was just going to say you should be able to tell if your ends are thin after you blowdry....with airdrying it depends on how you airdry I guess. I airdry in braids and I can tell by the thickness of my braids how my ends will look straight. Even if your ends are thin, you could just trim a couple of inches....get ya closer to being natural


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 22, 2010)

Here is some long term transitioning encouragement. I noticed she's in no rush to trim her thin ends like I usually do.

Transitioning: 19-29 months Post relaxer
2010 Feburary-December (Transitioning: 19-29 months Post relaxer) album | Video is up check my update journal. 28mths post | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 22, 2010)

Going through a phase again. I decided to shampoo since I wasnt doing anything else...which resulted in an hour and a half detangling session.....and now I'm thinking about chopping again. My brother's wedding is in April so it will definitely be after that. IDK ladies....


----------



## fivetimestwo (Dec 22, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I hennaed for the first time last night. It's a keeper, ladies!! I'm putting it in my regimen once a month. I did get color (a mix of dark auburn-burgundy). My hair does feel thicker and fuller. I shall see how this affects my hair long-term.



I'm going to henna this week since I'm doing an end of the year flat iron for my length check. As of right now I only henna about every 6 months when I know I'm gonna flat iron. I'm toying around with doing it monthly though. Keep us posted on how monthly henna is working for you. I think it's great for keeping those relaxed ends from looking anorexic.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 22, 2010)

fivetimestwo said:


> I'm going to henna this week since I'm doing an end of the year flat iron for my length check. As of right now I only henna about every 6 months when I know I'm gonna flat iron. I'm toying around with doing it monthly though. Keep us posted on how monthly henna is working for you. I think it's great for keeping those relaxed ends from looking anorexic.



I sure will! I made enough to freeze; so, I'll thaw it next month. I can't wait. I;m doing a length check and trim next month too.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 23, 2010)

8 months today ladies!!!! I just can't believe it. Everything is going well so far *knock on wood*  

I'll be flat ironing tomorrow for my official length check and then no more heat until June. My personal "no heat for 6 months" challenge 

Did an Aphogee 2min Treatment last night followed by a shea butter and green tea DC. So yummy!!


----------



## Rapunzel* (Dec 23, 2010)

18 months post 
i will transition until 24 months post. i doubt ill bc before this year is out. so jan or feb is the target month


----------



## dr.j (Dec 23, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Going through a phase again. I decided to shampoo since I wasnt doing anything else...which resulted in an hour and a half detangling session.....and now I'm thinking about chopping again. My brother's wedding is in April so it will definitely be after that. IDK ladies....


 
I find what helps me is to wash and DC in 4-6 braids --- makes the detangling process a lot easier


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 23, 2010)

dr.j said:


> I find what helps me is to wash and DC in 4-6 braids --- makes the detangling process a lot easier



Thanks but that doesn't help me. I washed in 4 braids which is why it took so long. No matter how many braids I wash in, my hair will tangle up as soon as shampoo is near. I've tried 2- 12 braids.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Dec 23, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Thanks but that doesn't help me. I washed in 4 braids which is why it took so long. No matter how many braids I wash in, *my hair will tangle up as soon as shampoo is near.* I've tried 2- 12 braids.



I've noticed that I cannot shampoo my hair. The only thing I can do is conditioner washes. 

1. How far into the transition are you? 9 months
2. Whats your transition goal? 2 years but if I can go that long without relaxing I'm really thinking hard about going for 3 years.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

ljbee said:


> I've noticed that I cannot shampoo my hair. The only thing I can do is conditioner washes.



Yeah, that's me in a nutshell.


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm 5 months post today :eyebrows2!


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 23, 2010)

I still dunno how to wear my hair for Christmas; braidout, braids or twists


----------



## BayAreaDream (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok so I'm just a little obsessed with hair right now. LoL I think I'm just getting tired of transitioning. Dealing with the two textures, I also feel like my styles are limited. I would love to rock a wash n' go or co wash more! Today is wash day so before I washed I decided to wet and lather in Herbal Essence Hello Hydration to get a chance to see what my curls might look like. Here's 8 months, 2 weeks and 1 day post :wink2:


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 23, 2010)

^^^Your curl pattern is absolutely gorgeous and that is some awesome growth for 8 months!! KUTGW!!!


----------



## Ms. Martina (Dec 23, 2010)

BayAreaDream said:


> Ok so I'm just a little obsessed with hair right now. LoL I think I'm just getting tired of transitioning. Dealing with the two textures, I also feel like my styles are limited. I would love to rock a wash n' go or co wash more! Today is wash day so before I washed I decided to wet and lather in Herbal Essence Hello Hydration to get a chance to see what my curls might look like. Here's 8 months, 2 weeks and 1 day post :wink2:



Wow, I love your hair! You have a lottttt for being 8 months post!


----------



## africanqueen456 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello all..I am 16 months post...I havent taken too many pictures during my transition cuz I am camera shy but now I have a bald patch so it is making me even carmera shy...


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Okay, here's some pics of my hair. My hair's been hennaed this week and I do plan on flat-ironing it next month. So, here goes seven and a half months of transitioning.

BTW, can someone tell me my hair type? 

My son was supposed to get my back. But, he's twelve and couldn't quite reach. Don't mind the sad parts in my head.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 23, 2010)

How I wore my hair today and how I'll probably wear it until next wash day. I really like it and surprisingly alot of ppl (including my bf) liked my lil fro and thought it was mine















I know the last two look like the exact same pic but I'm retarded and couldn't choose one lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 23, 2010)

BayAreaDream said:


> Ok so I'm just a little obsessed with hair right now. LoL I think I'm just getting tired of transitioning. Dealing with the two textures, I also feel like my styles are limited. I would love to rock a wash n' go or co wash more! Today is wash day so before I washed I decided to wet and lather in Herbal Essence Hello Hydration to get a chance to see what my curls might look like. Here's 8 months, 2 weeks and 1 day post :wink2:


 

WOW! That is a ton of growth! I'm 13 months post and I am sooo jealous!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 23, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Okay, here's some pics of my hair. My hair's been hennaed this week and I do plan on flat-ironing it next month. So, here goes seven and a half months of transitioning.
> 
> BTW, can someone tell me my hair type?
> 
> My son was supposed to get my back. But, he's twelve and couldn't quite reach. Don't mind the sad parts in my head.


 


Those pics are very blurry and I can't tell if you're 4a or not but it looks as though its def in the 4s.


----------



## kvic (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm straightening my hair today and I thought I should take some wet comparison pictures. I recently got a trim to get rid of some weak looking ends. I'm 15 months post by the way.

1. August 2010
2. December 2010
3. December 2010
4. Side shot right August 2010
5. Side shot right side December 2010


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm straightening today for xmas and my final length check of the year. Since I wont be seeing my NG for a good week, I decided to take pics. Just looking at the relaxed ends make me want to cut them, but I'm not happy with my length yet. I also feel like my hair texture is changing, but I've already given up on hairtyping. But here are the pics. Merry Christmas and HHG!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 24, 2010)

Gonna straighten my hair today for the first time in about 5-6 months(can't remember exactly) and I'm hella nervous


----------



## Ms. Martina (Dec 24, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> I'm straightening today for xmas and my final length check of the year. Since I wont be seeing my NG for a good week, I decided to take pics. Just looking at the relaxed ends make me want to cut them, but I'm not happy with my length yet. I also feel like my hair texture is changing, but I've already given up on hairtyping. But here are the pics. Merry Christmas and HHG!



Wow, love your curlies! When do you plan to BC?


----------



## africanqueen456 (Dec 24, 2010)

chrisanddonniemommy...I believe you are 4a but a little bit more coarse.My hair looks simliar.Idk I could be wrong


----------



## dr.j (Dec 24, 2010)

Everyone has such nice NG pics! KUTGW!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 24, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Gonna straighten my hair today for the first time in about 5-6 months(can't remember exactly) and I'm hella nervous


 

OMG! Nikki do you know how long I've been waiting for this day to come?!!! lol I'm so anxious to see your piiiiiccsss hurrrryyyyy lol and be sure to post your technique and stuff


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 24, 2010)

Ms. Martina said:


> Wow, love your curlies! When do you plan to BC?



Not at least for another nine months. I want to make it to 18 months for sure.


----------



## BayAreaDream (Dec 24, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Your curl pattern is absolutely gorgeous and that is some awesome growth for 8 months!! KUTGW!!!





NikkiQ said:


> Gonna straighten my hair today for the first time in about 5-6 months(can't remember exactly) and I'm hella nervous



Thank you for the kind words NikkiQ! Good luck with your straightening today and please post pics for us!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 24, 2010)

BayAreaDream said:


> Thank you for the kind words NikkiQ! Good luck with your straightening today and please post pics for us!!


 


LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> OMG! Nikki do you know how long I've been waiting for this day to come?!!! lol I'm so anxious to see your piiiiiccsss hurrrryyyyy lol and be sure to post your technique and stuff


 
I'll be sure to take some detailed step by step pics. They may not be pretty,but it'll be something 

going get started now. BBL


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

So I've been transitioning since May. It's going well.  However, I've run into a little problem. I'd like the option to wear my hair straight, not often but every 3mths or so.  I flat ironed it last night and it looks awesome. Here's the problem, I'm a group fitness instructor, dance teacher and personal trainer.  I teach 17 Zumba classes a week (not a typo), 6 dance classes, and 5 fitness classes.  I had to teach Zumba this morning. Did everything that I *thought* I was supposed to do hair wise- kept it flat with a scarf, waited for it to dry after class, brushed it flat...problem is my roots reverted immediately! It still looks good because the rest is still straight but it's just a little big and puffy LOL...

So, I'm thinking maybe, because of my job related sweatiness, I should texturelax instead of go completely natural. Any suggestions?


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Dec 24, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Your curl pattern is absolutely gorgeous and that is some awesome growth for 8 months!! KUTGW!!!



I was sitting here thinking the same thing.. Amazing growth.. Beautiful curl pattern


----------



## reeko43 (Dec 24, 2010)

I am getting drama from both sides of the coin.  I just started my hair journey in October so everyone thinks this is a phase for me.  At the time I was just stretching my perm until I could find a good stylist.  My permed family and friends and dh think I am crazy to even consider going natural. Some have even asked me why would I ever want "nappy hair"!  My natural friends think I am crazy for wanting to do a long term transition.  They feel it is best to just chop off the "white man's influence in my life and start over!  They also don't think I will last very long because it will be too hard.  They feel I will just cave in and get a perm. 

I don't have anything to prove.  When stretching I realized that I like the look and feel of my new growth.  I haven't been natural in over 25 years!  I no longer like the bone straight look.  I don't knock anyone for permed hair, it is beautiful; however, I personally find myself drawn more now to pictures of waves and coils!  Have any of you experienced lack of support?  How did you deal with it?


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Dec 24, 2010)

reeko43 said:


> I am getting drama from both sides of the coin.  I just started my hair journey in October so everyone thinks this is a phase for me.  At the time I was just stretching my perm until I could find a good stylist.  My permed family and friends and dh think I am crazy to even consider going natural. Some have even asked me why would I ever want "nappy hair"!  My natural friends think I am crazy for wanting to do a long term transition.  They feel it is best to just chop off the "white man's influence in my life and start over!  They also don't think I will last very long because it will be too hard.  They feel I will just cave in and get a perm.
> 
> I don't have anything to prove.  When stretching I realized that I like the look and feel of my new growth.  I haven't been natural in over 25 years!  I no longer like the bone straight look.  I don't knock anyone for permed hair, it is beautiful; however, I personally find myself drawn more now to pictures of waves and coils!  Have any of you experienced lack of support?  How did you deal with it?



No not yet but you are getting it from both ends.  You can't seem to catch a break..  All I can say is keep doing you and hopefully you can prove everyone wrong.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 24, 2010)

So frustrated right now. Just got done flat ironing my hair and by the time I got to the top of my head, the bottom started to fluff up again! Now I'm sitting here with a silk bonnet on and bandana on top to try to flatten it back down. Such a waste of time. Ugh!!!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 24, 2010)

reeko43 said:


> I am getting drama from both sides of the coin.  I just started my hair journey in October so everyone thinks this is a phase for me.  At the time I was just stretching my perm until I could find a good stylist.  My permed family and friends and dh think I am crazy to even consider going natural. Some have even asked me why would I ever want "nappy hair"!  My natural friends think I am crazy for wanting to do a long term transition.  They feel it is best to just chop off the "white man's influence in my life and start over!  They also don't think I will last very long because it will be too hard.  They feel I will just cave in and get a perm.
> 
> I don't have anything to prove.  *When stretching I realized that I like the look and feel of my new growth*.  I haven't been natural in over 25 years!  I no longer like the bone straight look.  I don't knock anyone for permed hair, it is beautiful; however, I personally find myself drawn more now to pictures of waves and coils!  Have any of you experienced lack of support?  *How did you deal with it?*



I don't have any support at all and like you I was stretching for my next relaxer but fell in love with my new growth. DH loved my relaxed MBL hair; my oldest sister has 3ish hair and don't understand why I want natural 4ish hair.  I am going natural for myself and I can't wait to reach my natural hair goal of full APL so I can BC.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 24, 2010)

I just block out everybody....i don't care about what anybody has to say about my hair. It's MINE!!!

The only thing i worry about is making it look good and decent for me...that's all....i don't like half steppin

Anyways yall.....i got a lil crazy yesterday. After i flat ironed my hair i cut like a good 2 or 3 inches off so i think i'm either APL or BSL....but it felt good to cut it......i'm getin my pics together now so i can update my blog between tomorrow and Tuesday.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 24, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So frustrated right now. Just got done flat ironing my hair and by the time I got to the top of my head, the bottom started to fluff up again! Now I'm sitting here with a silk bonnet on and bandana on top to try to flatten it back down. Such a waste of time. Ugh!!!


 
Aaaw that sucks! What kind of serum did you use? You could try saran wrapping it and sitting under the dryer and see what that does.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Dec 25, 2010)

I posted in the end of  the year update thread but I figured I'd do it here too 

first pic is a wet comparison (April, August, December 2010)
second pic is a dry comparison from June to December. I henna'd both times. I noticed that I had a lot of breakage in the crown of  the relaxed ends so I think that's why there's not much difference in the pics. I'm still happy with my progress though and I'm going to try and make it to 2 years post (June 2011)


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Dec 25, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So frustrated right now. Just got done flat ironing my hair and by the time I got to the top of my head, the bottom started to fluff up again! Now I'm sitting here with a silk bonnet on and bandana on top to try to flatten it back down. Such a waste of time. Ugh!!!



With me it's like I never even toughed my NG..  It's smooth but not the way I want it.. I figure the next time I straighten I might as well use a pressing comb.  That is one reason why I don't even flat iron anymore. I use serum, heat protectant and use small pcs when I flat iron


----------



## reeko43 (Dec 25, 2010)

Well, I am encouraged and seeing the success of people on this thread has reallly strengthened my resolve.  Merry Christmas and Happy Transitioning!


----------



## Sha76 (Dec 25, 2010)

1. How far into the transition are you? only 10 weeks
2. Whats your transition goal? a long transition.


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 25, 2010)

Such beautiful pics (I hate to call it hair porn sounds all nasty lol)!!! NikkiQ sorry about your flat ironing, I was waiting on it too. Now I'm scared to flat iron :/

Merry Christmas!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 25, 2010)

Here are my pics...step by step what I did. I didn't take any pics of my hair freshly flat ironed when I was done b/c it started to revert already. I did a half-*** job the next day just to take a pic. Not the best but it's something. Still very disappointed.

The tools I used






Hair was braided, shampooed, applied Aphogee 2min Treatment, and DC'd 2 days before





Started in the back. Took braid down and finger combed





Ran Denman through each section after combing through with the wide tooth comb





Sprayed on Beyond The Zone flat iron protectant and flat ironed using the comb chase method and this is the results I got





Too bad it didn't stay that way. As I got further up my head, it started to fluff up unfortunately.





And this is the sad results pic I took today. I could've flat ironed a little better than I did, but I was so discouraged that I did one pass on 2 big sections and said screw it. 





oh well...there's always next year


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 25, 2010)

Nikki, great job, Don't be upset, all of our journeys are different so be patient and don't be too hard on yourself  

I am sure next year you'll be suprised at what you see. 





NikkiQ said:


> Here are my pics...step by step what I did. I didn't take any pics of my hair freshly flat ironed when I was done b/c it started to revert already. I did a half-*** job the next day just to take a pic. Not the best but it's something. Still very disappointed.
> 
> The tools I used
> 
> ...


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks JJ. It's just so depressing though. All that hard work and no pay off.


----------



## LatterGlory (Dec 25, 2010)

_____________________________


----------



## ResieCupp (Dec 25, 2010)

1. How far into the transition are you? 3 months. .

2. Whats your transition goal? A year an a half ?


----------



## dr.j (Dec 26, 2010)

tasha5951 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So I've been transitioning since May. It's going well.  However, I've run into a little problem. I'd like the option to wear my hair straight, not often but every 3mths or so.  I flat ironed it last night and it looks awesome. Here's the problem, I'm a group fitness instructor, dance teacher and personal trainer.  I teach 17 Zumba classes a week (not a typo), 6 dance classes, and 5 fitness classes.  I had to teach Zumba this morning. Did everything that I *thought* I was supposed to do hair wise- kept it flat with a scarf, waited for it to dry after class, brushed it flat...problem is my roots reverted immediately! It still looks good because the rest is still straight but it's just a little big and puffy LOL...
> 
> So, I'm thinking maybe, because of my job related sweatiness, I should texturelax instead of go completely natural. Any suggestions?



I'm not an expert on anti-reversion products but maybe there are good products out there --- try doing a search on LHCF or check out some of the natural sites like curlynikki.com to get info on products.  At the end of the day, do you! 



reeko43 said:


> I am getting drama from both sides of the coin.  I just started my hair journey in October so everyone thinks this is a phase for me.  At the time I was just stretching my perm until I could find a good stylist.  My permed family and friends and dh think I am crazy to even consider going natural. Some have even asked me why would I ever want "nappy hair"!  My natural friends think I am crazy for wanting to do a long term transition.  They feel it is best to just chop off the "white man's influence in my life and start over!  They also don't think I will last very long because it will be too hard.  They feel I will just cave in and get a perm.
> 
> I don't have anything to prove.  When stretching I realized that I like the look and feel of my new growth.  I haven't been natural in over 25 years!  I no longer like the bone straight look.  I don't knock anyone for permed hair, it is beautiful; however, I personally find myself drawn more now to pictures of waves and coils!  Have any of you experienced lack of support?  How did you deal with it?



I get additional support by reading threads like this on LHCF, reading blogs on other natural hair sites, and watching youtube videos of other naturals and natural hair care.  It's not real life support but it helps.


----------



## dr.j (Dec 26, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Here are my pics...step by step what I did. I didn't take any pics of my hair freshly flat ironed when I was done b/c it started to revert already. I did a half-*** job the next day just to take a pic. Not the best but it's something. Still very disappointed.



I'm co-signing with JJamiah.  We are on different hair journeys. The key word is "journey" and sometimes we need to focus on the journey and not the endpoint.  I'm writing this for myself too because I can get caught up comparing my progress with others     Stay encouraged!


----------



## PrissyMiss (Dec 26, 2010)

1. How far into the transition are you? 5 going on 6 months
2. Whats your transition goal? You know... this time around I am going to take it month by month. I don't want to big chop until I am absolutely ready. However, I am thinking about going a year... if I feel it is still too short, then I will continue transitioning.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 26, 2010)

Did a side by side comparison. Even with a crappy flat iron job and fluffy hair, I'm okay with my progress.


----------



## MummysGirl (Dec 27, 2010)

Good luck ladies, you can do it


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 27, 2010)

I poo'd with ORS Creamy Aloe then used the Aphogee 2 min, boy does my hair love it! It was so soft and much less tangles and breakage. I'm picking up my sister from the airport so I'm DC'ing under my wig then I might straighten tomorrow or tonight after I airdry.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 27, 2010)

My hair is still straight. I put rollers on dry hair. Trying to see how this works out. Even when my hair is straight I can tell the difference between my relaxed ends and new growth. My NG is so much softer and flows better.Its also thicker. My relaxed ends are super rigid and thin. I'm trying to remember why I ever wanted a relaxer.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Dec 27, 2010)

Here is my NG at 10 Months post I am 1 year & 2 weeks post now and I haven't taken any pictures yet..


----------



## Qualitee (Dec 27, 2010)

40 weeks in and I almost have 4 inches of NG.


----------



## Qualitee (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone experiencing a lot of shedding?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Qualitee said:


> Anyone experiencing a lot of shedding?



Not a lot, but some shedding daily


----------



## MegB29203 (Dec 27, 2010)

How far into the transition are you? 4 months (18 weeks. last relaxer Aug 23rd)

What is your transition goal? I don't really have one...Just seeing where this goes.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Dec 28, 2010)

I just hit the 18 month mark yesterday! I can't believe I made it because I've been itching to chop for the last 3-4 months. However, after straightening my hair for Christmas, I feel I can go a lot longer. I am so happy with my progress that I'm anxious to see just how far I can go. I've even been considering a 3 year transition instead of 2. 

One thing I did notice when I did my end-of-the-year flat iron is my hair is a lot thinner (both the natural and the relaxed hair) than the last time I flat ironed (back in June '10). I tried to pinpoint what part of my regimen changed and I think it's because I stopped using all the Ayurveda stuff (amla, shikikai (sp?) and amla oil). Early in the year I'd prepoo with Amla oil then mix up the amla and shikikai powders in a rinse and massage my scalp with that. My hair was noticeably thicker when I was doing this. I am officially back on the Ayurveda bandwagon and I'm not getting off! I think I will start doing henna bi-weekly too. 

Any fine-haired ladies have more tips for getting the hair to at least appear thicker? Products? Techniques? Just curious.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 28, 2010)

fivetimestwo said:


> Any fine-haired ladies have more tips for getting the hair to at least appear thicker? Products? Techniques? Just curious.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



Have you ever tried henna? I recently added it to my regimen and I noticed a slight thicken that will get better the more I use it.


----------



## PrissyMiss (Dec 28, 2010)

Qualitee said:


> Anyone experiencing a lot of shedding?



Yes. I have been experiencing a lot. I have been doing research and for some women it is just inevitable. However, I do up my protein treatments to slow it down some.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Dec 28, 2010)

Qualitee said:


> Anyone experiencing a lot of shedding?


 
Only when I use too many moisture products and don't add any protein.. So now I try to add it either in my pre-poo or b4 I DC.. I noticed when I did the black tea rinse I wasn't having any issues.. Just didn't want to do that too much. I think if you are on any medication you have to be careful with how much you do the rinse.. I read that on one of the boards.. Since I am on high blood pressure meds I don't do it that much..

Mine is only when its wet.  Don't see a lot when my hair is dry.


----------



## BayAreaDream (Dec 28, 2010)

So yesterday I got a little wild an almost big chopped! I cut of a few hairs only in the back since most of my relaxed ends are gone anyway. So I decided again to lather up and check out the curl pattern but wasn't too impressed with what I saw! Question: 
1) Will the curl pattern change after a BC and become well.. more defined and curled? Or maybe I have heat damage?!
2) Also I'm much longer in the back and shorter in the front, would I cut evenly to the shortest length on my head? 
Needless to say I chickened out an put the shears away!


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Dec 28, 2010)

BayAreaDream said:


> So yesterday I got a little wild an almost big chopped! I cut of a few hairs only in the back since most of my relaxed ends are gone anyway. So I decided again to lather up and check out the curl pattern but wasn't too impressed with what I saw! Question:
> 1) Will the curl pattern change after a BC and become well.. more defined and curled? Or maybe I have heat damage?!
> 2) Also I'm much longer in the back and shorter in the front, would I cut evenly to the shortest length on my head?
> Needless to say I chickened out an put the shears away!


 
You don't look like you would have much to cut off.

1) Will the curl pattern change after a BC and become well.. more defined and curled? I heard some ladies say that their hair looked totally different when they became natural. Don't go by your transitioning hair to tell what you will look like as a natural.. Also sometimes the product you use may give you a more defined look or curls..
Or maybe I have heat damage?! Not sure Do you use heat a lot?

2) Also I'm much longer in the back and shorter in the front, would I cut evenly to the shortest length on my head? Not sure about that answer either.


----------



## laurend085 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello I will be 15 months post on Jan 3.  I plan to bc probably this summer. I am still learning my hair and do know that it dries easily so I try to keep it moisturized and do dcs. The only thing I haven't really done is protein treatments mainly because I don't know when to know when I need one, what kind to get and if it may mess up my hair. But I feel like I  am missing out on something and they may help my hair.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Dec 28, 2010)

BayAreaDream said:


> So yesterday I got a little wild an almost big chopped! I cut of a few hairs only in the back since most of my relaxed ends are gone anyway. So I decided again to lather up and check out the curl pattern but wasn't too impressed with what I saw! Question:
> 1) Will the curl pattern change after a BC and become well.. more defined and curled? Or maybe I have heat damage?!
> 2) Also I'm much longer in the back and shorter in the front, would I cut evenly to the shortest length on my head?
> Needless to say I chickened out an put the shears away!



1) I have heard some say that the curl pattern may be different after you chop because the relaxed ends weigh down the hair, however since you don't have very many relaxed ends I'm not sure how much of a difference you'll see once you BC. 

2) I think this would be a personal preference type of thing. My hair is noticeably shorter in the front too (actually I think it's all the same length but since the hair in the back is lower on your head it appears longer-if that makes sense?) but I don't think I'll cut to even it up until my hair is extremely long lol. It's totally up to you, but I'd think it'd be hard to maintain hair that's all one length all the time.


----------



## bibirockz (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok so I started flat ironing a few minutes ago but I chickened out ! I only ended straightening the right side of my nape . 
The first pic is right after I washed last night. 
The second pic is showing where I stopped straightening. 
The last pic was the best "length" pic i can get which was the last time I straightened in July.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 28, 2010)

So.....i did a few blog updates. I wanna be on my game next year with my blog yo. I just don't know what else to do with it

But it shows all the pics of all the little chops i did.

~~Disclaimer~~: I post most of my pics on my blog bc a)i don't like my pics all over the internet....unless they look good  and b) for some reason LHCF doesn't accept my size pics even tho i come on here and some ppls pics are waaay huge and its my sister's camera i'm using at the moment and i hate clogging up her camera with my big and little copies of the big pictures....so that's why i say check out my blog for updates.

Yes i am a Threadgate 2010 survivor

Thank Yuh.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Dec 29, 2010)

>>>>>Thats it. I'm snipping off the relaxed ends. Chop chop!!<<<<<


----------



## BayAreaDream (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^ Post pictures for us ^^^


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 30, 2010)

Chelz said:


> >>>>>Thats it. I'm snipping off the relaxed ends. Chop chop!!<<<<<



I've been waiting for your BC!!! I really want to see!


----------



## fivetimestwo (Dec 30, 2010)

Chelz said:


> >>>>>Thats it. I'm snipping off the relaxed ends. Chop chop!!<<<<<




I can't wait to see!


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 30, 2010)

The last time I took down my braids in November, there was a lot of shedding and I didn't like it one bit so this weekend, I've decided to do an aphogee 2 step protein treatment for the first time ever. I watched a lot of you tube videos and should be able to do it right without any mishap. I will come back to give an update on Friday evening.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 30, 2010)

Chelz i will be ALL over your pics chick!!!.....i gots ta SEE!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 30, 2010)

Is anybody shopping for their hair in advance of their BC??

I'm gonna start buying some headbands and accessories for that time.....i just have to have it lookin right......something tells me i might not make it to month 18!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 30, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Is anybody shopping for their hair in advance of their BC??
> 
> I'm gonna start buying some headbands and accessories for that time.....i just have to have it lookin right......something tells me i might not make it to month 18!!



Haha any excuse to shop, huh?


----------



## Stepiphanie (Dec 30, 2010)

Just stopping in to wish you ladies good luck in your transitioning journeys!!! I was there last year, it's not always easy but once you get over the little humps it's SO worth it! HHG


----------



## Roux (Dec 31, 2010)

1. How far into the transition are you?

*I'm currently 10 months post, will be 11 months in a few weeks.*

2. Whats your transition goal?
*
Minimum of 18 months. *


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 31, 2010)

Lafani said:


> The last time I took down my braids in November, there was a lot of shedding and I didn't like it one bit so this weekend, I've decided to do an aphogee 2 step protein treatment for the first time ever. I watched a lot of you tube videos and should be able to do it right without any mishap. I will come back to give an update on Friday evening.



Ok, I did the aphogee protein treatment today. I took down my braids detangled with EVCO & EVOO then made 6 parts and shampooed with ORS aloe shampoo then I put in the aphogee. My table top dryer blew when I plugged it in. My SO just got it for me from US and I didn't think to check the voltage compatibility before plugging it. Anyway, I used a hand dryer instead. When I rinsed it out, my curls sprang to life literally. I had never seen it look like that prior to the aphogee. I saw my curl pattern and it is completely different from what I originally thought it waserplexed. I DCd afterwards with a mix of ORS replenishing conditioner, Giovanni SAS and lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol. My hair felt so soft when I was done. I can't believe I waited this long to try this. Anyway, it was a complete success and I will be doing this every 3rd month from now on. I also took some pics before I washed and I just wanted to share a little progress pic. It's just a couple of strands from the edge twisted. Pic 1 is about 6 months or so into my transition and Pic 2 is today when I took down my braids. I should add that when I stopped relaxing, my edges and nape were almost bald. I can't believe how much it's grown in the last year. 








 
Happy transitioning to everyone and happy New Year!


----------



## reeko43 (Dec 31, 2010)

I was very discouraged this morning. I had my hair cornrowed for about a week. Took hair down last night and the shedding was unreal! I think that my friend may have cornrowed too tight. Gave myself an Aphogee treatment and let hair airdry. Slept in four bantu knots. This morning my hair was severely tangled with a dry patch in the middle (my kinkiest spot). Still a lot of hair in my comb. Read some of the thread today and I am encouraged again. Maybe I am at the hump (Just over 5 months post). I really do hope it gets better.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 31, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Haha any excuse to shop, huh?


 

What are you even talking about......

YEP!!!


----------



## Roux (Dec 31, 2010)

I used a Tangle Teezer for the first time, any of you ladies tried it? I love it


----------



## MegB29203 (Dec 31, 2010)

I wish I could fastforward this whole thing by 6 months or so lol


----------



## BayAreaDream (Dec 31, 2010)

Big Chopping Right Now... Couldn't wait and wanted to start the new year off natural. Will post pictures later.


----------



## BookGal84 (Jan 1, 2011)

BayAreaDream said:


> Big Chopping Right Now... Couldn't wait and wanted to start the new year off natural. Will post pictures later.


 
Can't wait to see!!


----------



## BookGal84 (Jan 1, 2011)

*1. How far into the transition are you?* 3 months.

*2. Whats your transition goal?* A year, I think. I'm planning to BC on my b-day in Sept. if I can make it that long. I kind of want to see what I'd look like with really short hair.


----------



## haircare4life*** (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Ladies! Happy New Year!

I just thought i should start the year afresh, trying to stay out of lurker mode this year. I already posted near the beginning of the thread & explained goals (post 37) I am just posting again to show you some  pics (my 1st time posting pics ) I am currently 10 months post. Despite breakage and unevenness i have no plans of cutting my hair what so ever!

1st pic is a length shot, its kinda weird coz i would say i'm a 'u'/'v' shape bsl but i don't think i'm full apl yet, some hairs grow and retain more than others and i also have breakage, so i think its better to ignore this length think for a bit and concentrate on transitioning and health. I'm really not happy on how thin it looks, i am notorious for having a lot of hair and that doesn't come across at all. 

2nd & 3rd pic are texture shots after a wash, no products although thinking about it, it might have a little keratin & green tea, I'm not sure. You can see the varied texlax, don't get it confused its really hard to tell but what seems my natural might even be texlax, even I'm confused. The ends are obvious though as that is where i overlapped the texuriser & texlax  and are the most heat damaged 

4th is the same as above but shows full shrinkage

5th shows the breakage I'm talking about, i am concerned about it but getting over it, my hair is damaged so it shouldn't have come to be such a surprise, as long as i don't get any more I'm cool.

Sorry for pic quality, had to compress them to upload on here, kmt & as for paint - I'm a bit self conscious about posting pics on the internet 
Need to work on length of posts...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah so here is a pic, check out my thread 

Chelz did WHAT?! BC after 18-19 month transition, APL natural! Hair Type??...WILD!!! - Long Hair Care Forum


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 2, 2011)

Chelz said:


> Yeah so here is a pic, check out my thread
> 
> Chelz did WHAT?! BC after 18-19 month transition, APL natural! Hair Type??...WILD!!! - Long Hair Care Forum



Lovely! How do you feel?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 2, 2011)

@MegB- I wish I could too...that is why I am in the HYH Challenge because looking at my hair everyday is driving me crazy! I refuse to length check for at least 3-4 months from now! Your rollerset is GORGEOUS! I need to know how you do it 

@Chelz- You have inspired me to keep being patient during this transition bc your hair is BEAUTIFUL  You proved that good things come to those who wait


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 3, 2011)

Hated my hair flat iron for a week. I started missing my curls so I shampooed, DC'd and detangled my hair. 

I  my curls! My poor relaxed ends look so thin lol


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 3, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Hated my hair flat iron for a week. I started missing my curls so I shampooed, DC'd and detangled my hair.
> 
> *I  my curls! My poor relaxed ends look so thin* lol




Thats how I feel about my hair right now. I wish my hair would have some type of super growth spurt so I could cut these relaxed ends off.  I'm trying to hide my hair from myself (and these scissors... ) under half wigs, but every time I look at the part that is left out I just want to cut it. Without this thread and the support of all the long term transitioners I probably would have relaxed long ago or chopped it all of by now.


----------



## BayAreaDream (Jan 3, 2011)

I chopped... Good luck ladies, thank you for all the feed back and much needed help with transitioning! 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...ssion/518069-new-years-eve-big-chop-pics.html


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jan 3, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Lovely! How do you feel?



I feel GREAT!!! Free at last 




NikkiQ said:


> Hated my hair flat iron for a week. I started missing my curls so I shampooed, DC'd and detangled my hair.
> 
> I  my curls! My poor relaxed ends look so thin lol



@NikkiQ your new growth is coming along nicely


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 3, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I  my curls! My poor relaxed ends look so thin lol



That's exactly how I feel about my relaxed ends. My natural portions are so thick. Ugh!


----------



## Roux (Jan 3, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> That's exactly how I feel about my relaxed ends. My natural portions are so thick. Ugh!



same here. I can't wait for August to get here already I wanna chop chop already but I refuse to do short hair with my chubby face.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 4, 2011)

Roux said:


> same here. I can't wait for August to get here already I wanna chop chop already but I refuse to do short hair with my chubby face.



I have a while to go before I chop. But, trust me, the urge is there.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm gonna stick with my original goal of 18-24 months for my transition. My baby sister asked me if I will chop before my wedding in September and be a natural bride. I told her heck no! The style I want requires more hair than I'd have if I BC'd anytime soon lol


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey everyone!! I was a lurker for quite some time and decided to go ahead and suscribe. I've been transitioning for 12 months now and plan to transition for 16-18 months but I've been getting the urge to chop. I do have a fotki if anyone is interested in seeing. (Public Home | LilBit010 {-Transitioning-} {Dec Updates} | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.). I've learned a lot from you ladies so far on this thread


----------



## Eluv (Jan 4, 2011)

*1. How far into the transition are you?* 8 weeks

*2. Whats your transition goal?* Stretched Natural APL or 3yrs, whichever comes first. 

Ok I was Natural for 3yrs and the SSK & shrinkage got the best of me so decided to texlaxed Feb 2010, which I absolutely loved at first.  But I’m sick and tired of touch ups because of the inconsistent texture change. The creamy crack and I have a love/hate relationship.

1st Relaxer 2/9/10
Last Relaxer 11/11/10

I’ve only enjoyed semi straight hair for less than a year and I’ve had enough.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 4, 2011)

We can start off like always:
1. How far into the transition are you?* 3 months*
2. Whats your transition goal? *12-18 months*


----------



## Blessedmocha (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm currently 19 months into my transition and do not plan on ever B'Cutting. I will just trim as i go along until fully MBL natural (stretched).. 

I'm using wigs to get through it.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 4, 2011)

I've been thinking lately it would be a good idea if we could put together a list of videos and articles that could be useful for transitioners. I could post them on the OP for everybody to see. Anybody know any youtubers? specific videos? articles? photo albums? all will be helpful!


----------



## bibirockz (Jan 4, 2011)

I just put new braids in. It'll be such a breeze handling my hair the next few weeks .


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jan 4, 2011)

I did twistout last weekend and it looked very nice...!!! My natural hair was so thick and fluffy and my relaxed ends were of course thin and see through and that's why I did not take pics. 

BUT I almost picked up the scissors to BC lol. So I cowashed and put my hair back into a dry donut bun. Whew! That was a close one. I had to revisit some long-term transitioners for more support, i.e. Whimsy, Cormie and the fotki I posted earlier. 

It's so much easier for me to continue my transition when my hair is tucked away and I cannot see the two textures.


----------



## growingbrown (Jan 4, 2011)

*1. How far into the transition are you?* 43 weeks

*2. Whats your transition goal?* Transition and trim until im fully natural. Im trying to reach the 18 month mark before I decide to do anything drastic..... Right now I presd my hair every two weeks and so far so good. But this summer..... it may be a different story!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 5, 2011)

Check out my fierce braidout!




My braidouts very rarely come out like this


----------



## Roux (Jan 5, 2011)

I so wanna chop I don't know why...


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 5, 2011)

Roux said:


> I so wanna chop I don't know why...




How long have you transitioned for? Are you sure you want to BC or are you just having a weak moment? You know we are here for support!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 5, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> How long have you transitioned for? Are you sure you want to BC or are you just having a weak moment? You know we are here for support!



ok wth is going on in your siggy?


----------



## Roux (Jan 5, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> I've been thinking lately it would be a good idea if we could put together a list of videos and articles that could be useful for transitioners. I could post them on the OP for everybody to see. Anybody know any youtubers? specific videos? articles? photo albums? all will be helpful!



YouTube - FusionofCultures's Channel


----------



## Roux (Jan 5, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> How long have you transitioned for? Are you sure you want to BC or are you just having a weak moment? You know we are here for support!



i'm close to 11 months post. I've been wigging it and keep touching my natural waves and curls. I know it's a weak moment and i'd be unhappy...


----------



## Roux (Jan 5, 2011)

double post


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 5, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> ok wth is going on in your siggy?



Its Oprah... on her holiday special... releasing the bees... 

 





Roux said:


> i'm close to 11 months post. I've been wigging it and keep touching my natural waves and curls. I know it's a weak moment and i'd be unhappy...



I know exactly how you fee!' I'm about 9.5 months post also wiggin it. I usually have some weak moments when I'm detangling, but I know I wouldn't be happy with my length if I cut it now. When it comes to weak moments I just think about how my hair is going to look when its double that length. That always stops me from thinking about BCing.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jan 5, 2011)

hello everyone, just catching up on the thread.  I wanted to give everyone a bit of advice that has really helped me the last few months.


Aloe vera  --  I have been using this in just about everything for the last few months (longer really) and it has done wonders.  I add it to my DC amd it softens my hair and helps with detangling, I just bought a shampoo with AV and I love it!, it has been in my leave in and moisturizers for some time and now I just roller set with water and aloe vera juice and my hair feels awesome. 

I really post this b/c I know that detanlging while transitioning can be a challenge.  I suggest adding aloe vera to your DC and apply this before you wash for 20 minutes with heat or exercise, or 1 hours without heat and see how you hair responds.  It is cheap and the benefits aren't measurable for me.  HHG


----------



## Roux (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks Bun Mistress! I will definitely put my AV to better use. I think AV + my new fave DC + my tangle teezer should lead to easy detangling.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 6, 2011)

Grrr too bad my hair hates avj


----------



## Hairness (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Everybody!  I'm 5 months post!   I'm very happy because I didn't think I'd make it this far!  I'm trying to go for a year but this is high maintenance.... 

I'm not having a lot of breakage and my main challenge is keeping my hair moisturized during the day.  I start off moisturized but by the afternoon and sometimes sooner, my hair is feeling a little rough...is anyone else having this problem?  How did you solve it?  I'm willing to make a recipe if you point me to the right video/blog, etc...

My second challenge is detangling...I sure hope it gets easier.... erplexed

Also, I'm protective style challenged...I put my grazing should-length hair (not even all of it) into a ponytail, braid the tip and tuck it under...boring...   If there any tutorials, videos, photos, etc. please let me know. 

BTW, I'm 4b (I'm pretty sure) and not a curlie in sight...

TIA


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 7, 2011)

I made it to 8 months!!!! I never thought I would. I'm so happy. I really believe I am a mix of 3c/4a. But, whatever, I'm happy.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jan 7, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Grrr too bad my hair hates avj


 
I thought my hair did too.  I used it early in my transition in a glycerin and rose water mixture.  It was a no go.  I don't know why I retried it.  I think I had some lying around and added it to my DC on day.  It took me a while to realize that the big difference I was seeing in my hair was due to the addition of the AV gel.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 7, 2011)

Bun Mistress said:


> I thought my hair did too.  I used it early in my transition in a glycerin and rose water mixture.  It was a no go.  I don't know why I retried it.  I think I had some lying around and added it to my DC on day.  It took me a while to realize that the big difference I was seeing in my hair was due to the addition of the AV gel.




Oh ok so you use av gel? Maybe I'll try that! I tried av juice


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 7, 2011)

My hair is in braids right now, so boring over here. I'm trying to figure out next to do when i take out my braids.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 7, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I made it to 8 months!!!! I never thought I would. I'm so happy. I really believe I am a mix of 3c/4a. But, whatever, I'm happy.


 

yay!!! congrats C&D Mommy. We're literally a sneeze apart in our transition time.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 7, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> yay!!! congrats C&D Mommy. We're literally a sneeze apart in our transition time.



Yes, we are! Isn't it cool that we're still here. Love it!!!


----------



## Ms. Martina (Jan 7, 2011)

Checking in bc today is my 7 month post mark!


----------



## FoxyMoxie (Jan 9, 2011)

1. How far into the transition are you? 3 weeks (Yes I'm an infant!!!)
2. What's your transition goal? Shoulder length

I have been debating for the past two years on whether I should go natural or not. Even though I hated the whole relaxer process, I held off because I was scared of the change and what others would think. Over Christmas break I went home and was talking to my niece and she told me she was getting her hair done because it was nappy. She's only 5. It broke my heart. I want her to know that her hair is beautiful just the way it is. So I will not only be doing this for me but for her.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 9, 2011)

Going to shampoo and DC my hair today. I'm gonna have the future DH take a few texture pics for me to show you ladies later on.


----------



## blueberryd (Jan 9, 2011)

1. How far into the transition are you? 6 months
2. What's your transition goal? 24 months or full BSL


----------



## Roux (Jan 9, 2011)

DCing right now just washed. it's so hard for me to figure out my texture since I BKT'd a few months back. in the front my hair is sorta just...puffy with no curl patter but the ends curl up before my relaxed hair meets it. very strange.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jan 9, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Oh ok so you use av gel? Maybe I'll try that! I tried av juice


 
I first started using AV gel in my conditioner DC. I mixed Paul Mitchell The detangler (1/4 of a cup of so), 2 tbs of AVG, 2 tbs of oil (camellia or coconut oil) and is would sometimes add panetol (I just had some lying around, not needed for this) or rosemary oil (again, I just had some). I would dry DC with this (if there isn't any bluid up on you hair it is easy to get away with doing a dry DC) detanlging with my fingers in sections. 

After that you can steam, workout, or just leaving it on your head. Then rinse. FYI if you are planning on flat ironing you may want to use a gentle shampoo after this to remove the oil. If you are going to roller set I just make sure to rinse my hair very well and dont worry about shampooing. 

You can do this as a co-wash and nothing else if you like. I notice a big difference in my hair's tangliness (not a word) if I don't do this versus when I do (IE this weekend I was being lazy and didn't feel like D/C'ing my hair and I had some mad knots.)

I hope this helps some peeps. HHG

ETA: I add a quirt of honey to this as a humectant.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I had my first BC dream last week and my first STRONG urge to BC this morning. I lurk in this thread once in a while, but I'm going to start participating because I need the support!

1. How far into the transition are you?
13 months. 
2. Whats your transition goal?
At least 18 months or up to 24 months

There a link to my hair story and progress pics in my siggy.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 9, 2011)

so I had to take my own shots. SO was all into the playoff game


----------



## Roux (Jan 9, 2011)

so when I had my DC is my curl pattern magically appeared...lol my hair is strange. still don't know what my hair type would be. just sewed my wig on and won't be taking it off until next week. I think I will oil rinse before my DC next week...


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 9, 2011)

11 months as of today.


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 9, 2011)

*sigh* dont you hate how thin your ends look?


----------



## Roux (Jan 9, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> *sigh* dont you hate how thin your ends look?



yes! my relaxed ends look pathetic in comparison to my natural hair. i'll be 11 months post on the 14th...it's amazing i've come so far! 7 months to go!


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jan 9, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> *sigh* dont you hate how thin your ends look?




I sure do!  It's not so noticeable when my hair is dry (probably because it's usually under a wig ) But when I wet my hair...oh boy  I always get the urge to chop when I look at my ends. They look so sad and pitiful like they're just begging to be snipped . I won't give in just yet though.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello ladies, checking in for the week:

And UGH I think I'm gonna have to change my reggie. It just took me an hour to wash (co-wash and acv) my hair (including washing my body). I don't have time for that every week. So I'm gonna go to every two weeks. Hope my retention stays the same.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jan 10, 2011)

Im getting a little excited because I just realized that in a few weeks I will be two years post relaxer.  I wonder how I will celebrate????

I planning on no heat for the remainder of the month, I was thinking a super big twist out??? I'm not ready to cut yet, but I may be by the begining of summer.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 10, 2011)

That is awesome Bun Mistress! You should definitely go big to celebrate, so a twist out sounds great...how have you made it this long?!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 10, 2011)

Any of you ladies have advice on how to rollerset well with the two textures? I have NEVER done my own rollerset and with the NG, it seems like a daunting task  But I need to switch it up with my hair, so I want to give it a try...


----------



## octoberslibra (Jan 10, 2011)

OH....WOW, I was on the BC thread and it SOOOOOooo had me wanting  and ready to BC!!! I'm SUPER glad I found this thread. Now, I know I'm not the only one trying to make it "just a little further" before I do BC. I read the post and see that others have the same thoughts and feelings as I do. I'm just not ready yet!!! I'm glad I have support ya'll ....WHEW...that was close..lol~


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 10, 2011)

octoberslibra said:


> OH....WOW, I was on the BC thread and it SOOOOOooo had me wanting  and ready to BC!!! I'm SUPER glad I found this thread. Now, I know I'm not the only one trying to make it "just a little further" before I do BC. I read the post and see that others have the same thoughts and feelings as I do. I'm just not ready yet!!! I'm glad I have support ya'll ....WHEW...that was close..lol~



Welcome to our Transitioning Support Community  These ladies have talked me off the ledge a few times, so no worries about those sudden feelings/thoughts about BCing...I have them like once a day But for real though  But you know yourself best and if you aren't ready, then you have to follow your first mind...that is why everyone is here for support  I know I am nowhere near ready, so I keep coming back to the thread to get talked down from the ledge as long as I need to


----------



## LatterGlory (Jan 10, 2011)

_____________________


----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)

will be applying my growth aids tonight...still have some megatek left over will be putting it to use.


----------



## guudhair (Jan 11, 2011)

I decided to transition today so I'm just marking my spot...I'm 9 weeks post and plan on cutting off about an inch every other month...

For any 4a/b transitioners who have lots of new growth, what are you doing to manage the two textures?


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 11, 2011)

guudhair said:


> I decided to transition today so I'm just marking my spot...I'm 9 weeks post and plan on cutting off about an inch every other month...
> 
> For any 4a/b transitioners who have lots of new growth, what are you doing to manage the two textures?




I'm pretty sure I'm 4a and I'm almost 10 months post. I've been protective styling. It keeps my hair tucked away so I dont have to worry about messing with my hair and breakage. Also I always wash in sections or in braids. It makes it a whole lot easier. I'm hoping to go about another 8 months or so until I BC with PSing.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey ladies, I updated my fotki w/ pics of my hair at a year post. Hope you ladies enjoy 
Public Home | LilBit010 {-Transitioning-} {Dec Updates} | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 12, 2011)

I did something outrageous





And that's all i'm saying til tomorrow.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 12, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I did something outrageous
> 
> View attachment 106161
> 
> ...



OMG, you did it!!!!!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 12, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I did something outrageous
> 
> View attachment 106161
> 
> ...




 YOU CANT TEASE US LIKE THAT!  COME BACK HERE RIGHT NOW AND TELL US WHAT YOU DID!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 12, 2011)

Okay....so what had happened was.....i got tired of it all. It wasnt hard to transition....but today i'm 8 months post relaxer. And i was like...yay...just 10 more months to go.....and then i thought.....man i'm gonna get there anyway and how cool and macho is it that i chopped off all my relaxed hair?? I've got edge

But my hair is in shock so i'm currently deep conditioning it....well...sleep conditioning....until tomorrow....but all of my texture seems to be pretty loose....hmmmm.

I'M FREE!!!:woohoo:


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 12, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay....so what had happened was.....i got tired of it all. It wasnt hard to transition....but today i'm 8 months post relaxer. And i was like...yay...just 10 more months to go.....and then i thought.....man i'm gonna get there anyway and how cool and macho is it that i chopped off all my relaxed hair?? I've got edge
> 
> But my hair is in shock so i'm currently deep conditioning it....well...sleep conditioning....until tomorrow....but all of my texture seems to be pretty loose....hmmmm.
> 
> I'M FREE!!!:woohoo:



I know the feeling must be great! Congrats! Your hair was SOOOOO long, I cant wait to see it grow out again!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 12, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay....so what had happened was.....i got tired of it all. It wasnt hard to transition....but today i'm 8 months post relaxer. And i was like...yay...just 10 more months to go.....and then i thought.....man i'm gonna get there anyway and how cool and macho is it that i chopped off all my relaxed hair?? I've got edge
> 
> But my hair is in shock so i'm currently deep conditioning it....well...sleep conditioning....until tomorrow....but all of my texture seems to be pretty loose....hmmmm.
> 
> I'M FREE!!!:woohoo:


 
I knew you were gonna do it soon!!! I can't wait to see the pics. Congrats SE!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 12, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay....so what had happened was.....i got tired of it all. It wasnt hard to transition....but today i'm 8 months post relaxer. And i was like...yay...just 10 more months to go.....and then i thought.....man i'm gonna get there anyway and how cool and macho is it that i chopped off all my relaxed hair?? I've got edge
> 
> But my hair is in shock so i'm currently deep conditioning it....well...sleep conditioning....until tomorrow....but all of my texture seems to be pretty loose....hmmmm.
> 
> I'M FREE!!!:woohoo:



OMG SmilingElephant you know how I am about seeing your pics! I'm gonna stay up until you come back


I bet nikki will be next........


ETA: This is my scientific hypothesis so don't be mad at me nikkiiiiiii


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 13, 2011)

^^LOL no I'm not gonna chop anytime soon. As much as I'd love to be a natural bride, I won't have enough hair for my wedding in September for the style I want. It would be the smallest little cottontail puff if I chopped anytime soon


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 13, 2011)

Ooooh I forgot you were getting married this year! Congrats again! How are you planning to wear your hair?

BTW, I figured since you hide your hair and love your wigs so much, one day you were gonna just say "Screw these relaxed ends. My hair is hidden anyway" and get to choppin lol. Honestly, I would if I had the guts but I'm a fraidy' cat.


Still waiting on SE!!


----------



## dr.j (Jan 13, 2011)

SE!!!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## missnurselady (Jan 13, 2011)

This is my 3rd attempt at transitioning.

1. How far into the transition are you? 6 months
2. Whats your transition goal? another 6 months


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 13, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Ooooh I forgot you were getting married this year! Congrats again! *How are you planning to wear your hair?*
> 
> BTW, I figured since you hide your hair and love your wigs so much, one day you were gonna just say "Screw these relaxed ends. My hair is hidden anyway" and get to choppin lol. Honestly, I would if I had the guts but I'm a fraidy' cat.
> 
> ...


 
I want to have a nice, simple, and elegant bun of some sort with a swooped bang. No way on Earth I'd be able to achieve that if I chopped


----------



## beana (Jan 13, 2011)

1. How far into the transition are you? I'm 6 months post and can't wait to be fully natural!

2. Whats your transition goal? sometimes i feel like BCing right now, other times i say i can make it to 12 months... IOriginally i set out to transition for 18 months, but im not that patient


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey Ladies!!!! Here's my BC thread:http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...othing-important-really-but.html#post12617087

But i put up ALL of my BC pics on my blog....i can't get big or medium sized pics to work on here

I guess i'm not needed around these parts anymore.....


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Jan 13, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I knew you were gonna do it soon!!! I can't wait to see the pics. Congrats SE!


 
LOL I just said in SE's BC thread that "NikkiQ is gonna get you" because I thought you all were transitioning buddies.


----------



## stephluvshair (Jan 13, 2011)

1. How far into the transition are you? 17 months today 
2. Whats your transition goal? another 7 months (the least) / 12 months (max)


----------



## stephluvshair (Jan 13, 2011)

finally renewed my subscription and I wanted to post pics..17 months post TODAY!!!!!










**** by the way does anyone know how I can change my siggy.. I have been wearing my hair in two braids like the last pic....i love my hair


----------



## Roux (Jan 14, 2011)

steph I love your hair. I hope my hair is that long when I get 17 months post!

Going to cowash tomorrow and try to do a twist or braidout.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 14, 2011)

So I got into it with my best friend last night about me cutting my hair. She has been bugging me for months to get a short bob when I've told her repeatedly that I'm not cutting my hair until I'm at the length that I want to be (natural hair that is). She proceeds to tell me that her stylist told her I'm stunting my growth by keeping the relaxed ends on. Ummm hello! I wouldn't have as much natural hair as I do if that was the case. After I told her I don't believe her stylist, I'm not cutting my hair, and I want to be able to wear my own hair for the wedding, she says "whatever you wanna do.Don't listen as usual". I lost it. I told her "how the hell YOU gonna get an attitude with ME about MY hair b/c I don't wanna do what YOU want me to do???" She's on the brink of being pulled out of my wedding for real. She's already trying to tell me what to do with my wedding, and now this???


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jan 14, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> So I got into it with my best friend last night about me cutting my hair. She has been bugging me for months to get a short bob when I've told her repeatedly that I'm not cutting my hair until I'm at the length that I want to be (natural hair that is). She proceeds to tell me that her stylist told her I'm stunting my growth by keeping the relaxed ends on. Ummm hello! I wouldn't have as much natural hair as I do if that was the case. After I told her I don't believe her stylist, I'm not cutting my hair, and I want to be able to wear my own hair for the wedding, she says "whatever you wanna do.Don't listen as usual". I lost it. I told her "how the hell YOU gonna get an attitude with ME about MY hair b/c I don't wanna do what YOU want me to do???" She's on the brink of being pulled out of my wedding for real. She's already trying to tell me what to do with my wedding, and now this???


 
My first few months (or the first year really) I wore twist outs and everyone was trying to ge me to cut my hair.  I say do you.  I know I don't want short hair.  I have the whole rest of my life to be natural.  You have to enjoy the journey sometimes.


----------



## Roux (Jan 14, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> So I got into it with my best friend last night about me cutting my hair. She has been bugging me for months to get a short bob when I've told her repeatedly that I'm not cutting my hair until I'm at the length that I want to be (natural hair that is). She proceeds to tell me that *her stylist told her I'm stunting my growth by keeping the relaxed ends on*. Ummm hello! I wouldn't have as much natural hair as I do if that was the case. After I told her I don't believe her stylist, I'm not cutting my hair, and I want to be able to wear my own hair for the wedding, she says "whatever you wanna do.Don't listen as usual". I lost it. I told her "how the hell YOU gonna get an attitude with ME about MY hair b/c I don't wanna do what YOU want me to do???" She's on the brink of being pulled out of my wedding for real. She's already trying to tell me what to do with my wedding, and now this???



a stylist that thinks hair grows from your ends needs not to touch anyone's hair.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 14, 2011)

Nikki, do you and move on. Seriously!

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 14, 2011)

@steph welcome back and beautiful, beautiful hair. Also to change your siggy go to where it says "Quick links" in the top and then go down to edit signature.


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 14, 2011)

_Finally made it to 8 months. another 10 to go, which should come in no time. I have been thinking that when that time comes around, I may continue to transition and take it a month at a time though. I don't want to lose any length until I am comfortable._


----------



## Roux (Jan 14, 2011)

so I cowashed today and supposed I DC'd only rinsed half of my conditioner out and slapped on my DC put on one of those body heat caps and took a nap. Then I decided to cut the relaxed ends off of a section of hair in my crown and after seeing how long my relaxed ends are that was enough for me to hold off on chopping. I was going to blow dry too but it seemed like too much of a chore. banded my hair in three ponies to stretch my growth and will try to do a braid or twist on on dry hair tomorrow.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 14, 2011)

Ijanei said:


> _Finally made it to 8 months. another 10 to go, which should come in no time. I have been thinking that when that time comes around, I may continue to transition and take it a month at a time though. I don't want to lose any length until I am comfortable._


 

Thats pretty much my plan.  At first i said 18 month - 2 year, but that came so fast.

Now I'm just going until it gets to a certain length (don't ask me what that is) and I'll trim it to maintain that length


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 14, 2011)

ladysaraii said:


> Thats pretty much my plan.  At first i said 18 month - 2 year, but that came so fast.
> 
> Now I'm just going until it gets to a certain length (don't ask me what that is) and I'll trim it to maintain that length



how long is your NG now at 19 months post?


----------



## stephluvshair (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks ladies... i want to chop so bad ...i will hold out for 7 more months until i become 24 months post... now i'm looking through the hair typing post to find a twin or buddy...should i post in 4a, 4a/4b, or 4a/3c? thanks.. i dont care which one i fall into...just wanna find someone to guide for help buying products ...so ladies let me know my type


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 15, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> So I got into it with my best friend last night about me cutting my hair. She has been bugging me for months to get a short bob when I've told her repeatedly that I'm not cutting my hair until I'm at the length that I want to be (natural hair that is). She proceeds to tell me that her stylist told her I'm stunting my growth by keeping the relaxed ends on. Ummm hello! I wouldn't have as much natural hair as I do if that was the case. After I told her I don't believe her stylist, I'm not cutting my hair, and I want to be able to wear my own hair for the wedding, she says "whatever you wanna do.Don't listen as usual". I lost it. I told her "how the hell YOU gonna get an attitude with ME about MY hair b/c I don't wanna do what YOU want me to do???" She's on the brink of being pulled out of my wedding for real. She's already trying to tell me what to do with my wedding, and now this???


 
Girl!!!!.....pull chick out the weddin and move along with life!!!!!....what is she doing being your friend anyway? She sounds like a control freak who is very illiterate about hair....maybe other things for that matter.


----------



## bibirockz (Jan 15, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I did something outrageous
> 
> View attachment 106161
> 
> ...



Soooo this is what happens when absent from the forum but congrats nonetheless! You look great.
My hair wants to be just like yours when it grows up in a few days or months  I'm debating about the BC.


----------



## Sherae (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi ladies.
I've been watching from the sidelines, but since I'm not going back to relaxing I might as well join you for support.

1. How far into the transition are you? 8 months
2. Whats your transition goal?  18 months - maybe 

I was natural up until 2005 when I decided to texlax for better manageability. In '09 I decided to go a bit straighter but ended up getting bone-laxed and have not been satisfied with my hair since.

Now I have a 3-4 inches of new growth and need to learn how to style with 2 textures.


----------



## tmcivil (Jan 15, 2011)

1. How far into the transition are you? 8.5 months 

2. Whats your transition goal? 12 months or maybe apl natural. 

I wanna BC but I'm terrified! I am wearing a sew in now and will try to post texture shots once I take this out. This thread is very helpful and thanks for the support that you ladies give. Even though I am a lurker just reading your post keeps me inspired to continue my journey. 

HHJ all!


----------



## Glamorous_chic (Jan 15, 2011)

i'm 21 months into my transition.  
my transition goal was 24-48 months originally.
i really don't want short hair, and am truly scared to bc.  i originally didnt want to bc, but just wanted to slowly cut away my relaxed ends.  however, as i've written in previous posts, i got highlights last april, and wow.... not only did it damage my hair, but i've realized most of the middle of my hair has completely broken off where the color was. i was just realizing this while rollersetting my hair, as i usually wash and bun for the last few months.  uggghhh..... so i think my transition goal will now be 26 months.  i'm planning to bc june 2011.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jan 15, 2011)

stephluvshair said:


> thanks ladies... i want to chop so bad ...i will hold out for 7 more months until i become 24 months post... now i'm looking through the hair typing post to find a twin or buddy...should i post in 4a, 4a/4b, or 4a/3c? thanks.. i dont care which one i fall into...just wanna find someone to guide for help buying products ...so ladies let me know my type



Stephluvshair, your post has really motivated me to keep transitioning.  I'm always on the verge of BCing.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jan 15, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Nikki, do you and move on. Seriously!
> 
> Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App




Dang C&D, you don't play around!    Wish you could join me at work just for a week.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jan 15, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> So I got into it with my best friend last night about me cutting my hair. She has been bugging me for months to get a short bob when I've told her repeatedly that I'm not cutting my hair until I'm at the length that I want to be (natural hair that is). She proceeds to tell me that her stylist told her I'm stunting my growth by keeping the relaxed ends on. Ummm hello! I wouldn't have as much natural hair as I do if that was the case. After I told her I don't believe her stylist, I'm not cutting my hair, and I want to be able to wear my own hair for the wedding, she says "whatever you wanna do.Don't listen as usual". I lost it. I told her "how the hell YOU gonna get an attitude with ME about MY hair b/c I don't wanna do what YOU want me to do???" She's on the brink of being pulled out of my wedding for real. She's already trying to tell me what to do with my wedding, and now this???



"Girl, this is MY wedding and you will either be a part of it or not!"  (Looking her straight in the eyes and not flinching.)


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 15, 2011)

SherylsTresses said:


> Dang C&D, you don't play around!    Wish you could join me at work just for a week.



I'm 34 and I don't have the time or energy for drama. I's Nikki's wedding. She calls the shots.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay, maybe I'm crazy  but...lately I have been thinking of not chopping EVER I'm still riding high from my end of 2010 progress (honestly I don't think my hair has ever been this long). My hair seems to be retaining pretty well and I'm just wondering if I'm going to be willing to part with those inches once I get to my "natural goal". I mean if the ends became atrocious at some point, I'd be willing to cut them, but for now I just can't see myself chopping off all that hair. I'm starting to really feel like I have long hair 

Tell me I'm not the only one who feels (or has felt) like this...


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 16, 2011)

So maidzilla has backed off big time. I had to let her know that she really pissed me the F off and she was about to catch an issue.  It's my hair, I don't give a crap what anyone suggests, and I'm gonna do what I want. Her stylist ain't the massiah of naturals. My hair wouldn't be in the shape it is now if I wasn't doing what's best for it. She knows now not to mention my hair EVER again


----------



## dr.j (Jan 16, 2011)

fivetimestwo said:


> Okay, maybe I'm crazy  but...lately I have been thinking of not chopping EVER I'm still riding high from my end of 2010 progress (honestly I don't think my hair has ever been this long). My hair seems to be retaining pretty well and I'm just wondering if I'm going to be willing to part with those inches once I get to my "natural goal". I mean if the ends became atrocious at some point, I'd be willing to cut them, but for now I just can't see myself chopping off all that hair. I'm starting to really feel like I have long hair
> 
> Tell me I'm not the only one who feels (or has felt) like this...


 
No, you're not the only one. I've felt this way but I think what will happen to me is that I'll get so sick and tired of dealing with the two textures that I'll just cut the relaxed ends off at some point. When that will be remains to be seen.....



NikkiQ said:


> So maidzilla has backed off big time. I had to let her know that she really pissed me the F off and she was about to catch an issue. It's my hair, I don't give a crap what anyone suggests, and I'm gonna do what I want. Her stylist ain't the massiah of naturals. My hair wouldn't be in the shape it is now if I wasn't doing what's best for it. She knows now not to mention my hair EVER again


 
You tell her, Nikki!!


----------



## Sherae (Jan 16, 2011)

Ladies with relaxed ends,

How are you handling the ends when NOT using heat and you're not bunning?

My ends are soo straight that they don't want to do anything. I cannot twist because they unravel, and it's a struggle to keep them wrapped around perm rods and those bendable things.

Could some of you share how you're managing? I'm most sticking with updos because I'm challenged.  Thanks.


----------



## Roux (Jan 16, 2011)

Sherae said:


> Ladies with relaxed ends,
> 
> How are you handling the ends when NOT using heat and you're not bunning?
> 
> ...



I have been wigging it because of this issue. I have an alright braidout today after airdrying my hair while banded but way too much work. I actually need to find a wig and prep it for the week.


----------



## growingbrown (Jan 16, 2011)

Below is my transitioning hair pics of my new growth. I hope you can see them. I think I'm 4a but not sure. In some of the pics it looks like I don't have a curl pattern. And one looks like my relaxed hair broke off.
ETA: Sorry for the huge pics....















































Sorry for so many pics 

Sent from my PG06100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## stephluvshair (Jan 16, 2011)

SherylsTresses said:


> Stephluvshair, your post has really motivated me to keep transitioning.  I'm always on the verge of BCing.




Thanks so much... I really want to be natural so bad lol... your hair looks great also. I posted pics..in this thread...do you know my hair type?


----------



## Roux (Jan 16, 2011)

time to braid my hair up for my half wig for the week. going to wash my daughters hair and try out the deep moisture method when she gets home.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 17, 2011)

45 weeks post as of yesterday. I remember thinking I wasnt going to make it back when I was at 6 weeks.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jan 17, 2011)

stephluvshair said:


> Thanks so much... I really want to be natural so bad lol... your hair looks great also. I posted pics..in this thread...*do you know my hair type*?


 
I believe I'm a 4a but not sure.

*ETA:  Now that I can read....I believe you may be a 3C but I'm not sure.  *


----------



## dorko (Jan 17, 2011)

1. How far into the transition are you?
18.5 months or so

2. Whats your transition goal?
2-3years? not sure... i'm going with the flow


----------



## stephluvshair (Jan 18, 2011)

wow! Sheryl your hair beautiful. i just skimmed ur fotki and u have some beautiful waves... my hair is looser than yours and i so jealous of ur hair lol.... i looked @  the 4a hair type thread... and  i think ur right.. u might be a 4a ... lovely hair


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am 7 months post today!!! YAY! My hair has been getting on my nerves lately & I have been fighting the urge to BC...so I got my friend to put some cornrows in & I did some crochet braids all by myself! I am so freaking proud of myself...I am hair-styling challenged, but I have come a LONG way  Transitioning has forced me to build up some new skills, so I am grateful for that unexpected benefit of this natural hair journey  I ran out of hair, so tomorrow when I finish up the last bit of my crown area, I'll post pics! I plan to keep the style for 6 weeks...then maybe do it for another 6 weeks after a 1 wk break.


----------



## dafnie (Jan 18, 2011)

1. How far into the transition are you? 11 months post.
2. Whats your transition goal? Sigh idk... somewhere btwn 18 and 22 months...


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 18, 2011)

^^gorgeous curls!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 18, 2011)

NikkiQ, you are so funny! But I totally agree  I am curl obsessed...pretty much the reason I am going natural  Dapnie, your curls are very pretty  I can't wait to see all us "transitioners" 100% natural in all our curly glory!!!  Watch out now


----------



## Roux (Jan 18, 2011)

dafnie said:


> 1. How far into the transition are you? 11 months post.
> 2. Whats your transition goal? Sigh idk... somewhere btwn 18 and 22 months...



hey you're just like me! love your curls too


----------



## Roux (Jan 18, 2011)

I want a new half wig the ones I have are pretty old at this point and should be tossed. I saw a syn yaki lacefront on hairsisters for like $10 I might pick that up soon.


----------



## sikora (Jan 18, 2011)

Sherae said:


> Ladies with relaxed ends,
> 
> How are you handling the ends when NOT using heat and you're not bunning?
> 
> ...



Have you tried straws or flexi-rods?


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 19, 2011)

Checking in today at OFFICIALLY TEN MONTHS POST!  The countdown to a year post is officially on! It feels weird knowing I only have 8 months to go to reach my goal. It seems almost too close. Another goal I finally met this past week was finally learning how to cornrow.  But now I can officially be a total DIYer and learn to do some of those pretty cornrow styles.


----------



## CaramelKissed (Jan 19, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I am 7 months post today!!! YAY! My hair has been getting on my nerves lately & I have been fighting the urge to BC...so I got my friend to put some cornrows in & I did some crochet braids all by myself! I am so freaking proud of myself...I am hair-styling challenged, but I have come a LONG way  Transitioning has forced me to build up some new skills, so I am grateful for that unexpected benefit of this natural hair journey  I ran out of hair, so tomorrow when I finish up the last bit of my crown area, I'll post pics! I plan to keep the style for 6 weeks...then maybe do it for another 6 weeks after a 1 wk break.


 
I totally feel you on that! I said that to myself the other day - boy I am having to get creative. The only thing I have ever known (or been drawn to) is the rollerset, but that is not as hot after a couple of days. I've been learning how to do twist sets/braidouts. They are amazing and low manipulation. Yaay!


----------



## Roux (Jan 19, 2011)

blow dried my hair today and measured my natural hair and I have close to 6 inches! now if I can figure out how to get an inch per month from now till BC date I will be one happy camper. 

trying to figure out how I will be doing my hair for tomorrow.


----------



## bibirockz (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes I went there, I BC'ed  I'm so happy I did. I'm in so many challenges so I have to keep it braided/hidden. The breakage I was getting before was not worth it, plus detangling is a breeze now . I took many pics but since I'm in the HYH challenge I asked for permission as soon as they let me know if I can post them I will do it here.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 21, 2011)

So...I really don't feel like disturbing my hair...but she hasn't been washed in 2 weeks so I guess I'll show her some love. Gonna pre-poo with honey, aloe vera gel, conditioner, and evoo then follow up with my acv wash. Should I be adventurous and try a bantu knot?....IDK...maybe I should stick to my staple braids. We'll see.


Here's how my braidouts have been looking. Pretty decent but I need to stop being lazy and roll the ends so they will blend and curl.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 21, 2011)

I was getting so annoyed with my hair that I had to put it away for real! I put in crochet braids after seeing so many threads and cute pics with them...hopefully I can do one more install so I can have the hair hidden until early May! When I started looking at the scissors and thinking of chopping, I knew I had to put my hair out of my own reach  I LOVE how they turned out


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 21, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I was getting so annoyed with my hair that I had to put it away for real! I put in crochet braids after seeing so many threads and cute pics with them...hopefully I can do one more install so I can have the hair hidden until early May! When I started looking at the scissors and thinking of chopping, I knew I had to put my hair out of my own reach  I LOVE how they turned out



Very cute! I want to do some so bad but I'm scared I'm gonna suck lol


----------



## lacreolegurl (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Ladies!  Checking in.  I've made 19 months post earlier this week.

I'm going to my brother's wedding next week, so today I went in for some color and ended up asking her to cut some more perm out.  She took off about 1.5 - 2in.  In some spots, I have no perm left and I could see the curls POPPING!!!!   I was so excited.  

At this rate, I think when I have my next trim in late March/early April (I've been trying to trim every 2 months....grow an inch, cut an inch.), I may be fully natural.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 21, 2011)

They are really easy! You can't mess them up! If I can do them, anyone can! 

Plus, since you live near me, I can personally help if things go south 
QUOTE=LaFemmeNaturelle;12679803]Very cute! I want to do some so bad but I'm scared I'm gonna suck lol[/QUOTE]


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 21, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> They are really easy! You can't mess them up! If I can do them, anyone can!
> 
> Plus, since you live near me, I can personally help if things go south
> QUOTE=LaFemmeNaturelle;12679803]Very cute! I want to do some so bad but I'm scared I'm gonna suck lol


[/QUOTE]


Girl I didn't even realize you were in Ann Arbor....so um....if you wanna make some money just let me know cause I'll def pay you lol are you a student?


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 21, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> Checking in today at OFFICIALLY TEN MONTHS POST!  The countdown to a year post is officially on! It feels weird knowing I only have 8 months to go to reach my goal. It seems almost too close. Another goal I finally met this past week was finally learning how to cornrow.  But now I can officially be a total DIYer and learn to do some of those pretty cornrow styles.



Doesn't it feel good to be in the double digits?! Good job KUTGW! 

Meanwhile I did a braid and curl and it looks okay, I guess


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 21, 2011)

Sherae said:


> Ladies with relaxed ends,
> 
> How are you handling the ends when NOT using heat and you're not bunning?
> 
> ...


 

braiding it and wiggin mostly.

Maybe you should try a twist out (with flat twists)  I wear my wear in a twisted beehive and when I took it out, I had a really cute twist out.  Even the ends were curled.

I dont know how much natural vs relaxed hair but lately it seems that my ends are better about holding twists and plaits, where earlier, they would laugh at me if I attempted it


----------



## Roux (Jan 21, 2011)

bibirockz said:


> Yes I went there, I BC'ed  I'm so happy I did. I'm in so many challenges so I have to keep it braided/hidden. The breakage I was getting before was not worth it, plus detangling is a breeze now . I took many pics but since I'm in the HYH challenge I asked for permission as soon as they let me know if I can post them I will do it here.



post em anyways! congrats!


----------



## Sherae (Jan 21, 2011)

ladysaraii said:


> braiding it and wiggin mostly.
> 
> Maybe you should try a twist out (with flat twists)  I wear my wear in a twisted beehive and when I took it out, I had a really cute twist out.  Even the ends were curled.
> 
> I dont know how much natural vs relaxed hair but lately it seems that my ends are better about holding twists and plaits, where earlier, they would laugh at me if I attempted it


So I guess the more natural  hair you get the better the ends hold? That's good to hear.


----------



## patientlygrowing (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey, I'm 26 weeks post hoping to go 2 years without big chopping, I keep having the urge but am holding off 

Sent from my Droid using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 21, 2011)

Sherae said:


> So I guess the more natural  hair you get the better the ends hold? That's good to hear.



I think there's truth to that because nowadays my braid outs are looking quite full and the different textures are blending much better than weeks before.


----------



## dr.j (Jan 22, 2011)

Checking in at 19 months post! Been out of commission last couple of days so catching up on posts



bibirockz said:


> Yes I went there, I BC'ed  I'm so happy I did. I'm in so many challenges so I have to keep it braided/hidden. The breakage I was getting before was not worth it, plus detangling is a breeze now . I took many pics but since I'm in the HYH challenge I asked for permission as soon as they let me know if I can post them I will do it here.


 
 Can't wait to see pics!



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So...I really don't feel like disturbing my hair...but she hasn't been washed in 2 weeks so I guess I'll show her some love. Gonna pre-poo with honey, aloe vera gel, conditioner, and evoo then follow up with my acv wash. Should I be adventurous and try a bantu knot?....IDK...maybe I should stick to my staple braids. We'll see.
> 
> 
> Here's how my braidouts have been looking. Pretty decent but I need to stop being lazy and roll the ends so they will blend and curl.


 
Your braidout looks so good! I wish I could get mine like that --- my NG ends up in a big poof after 30 min. 



LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I was getting so annoyed with my hair that I had to put it away for real! I put in crochet braids after seeing so many threads and cute pics with them...hopefully I can do one more install so I can have the hair hidden until early May! When I started looking at the scissors and thinking of chopping, I knew I had to put my hair out of my own reach  I LOVE how they turned out


Your hair looks so cute! Great job!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Dr. J. I think I may not have that problem because my hair is so long and weighs down the natural hair....I really don't know lol

But yeah, I still have this crap in my hair ya'll. I REALLY don't feel like fighting and washing it out. I've decided to change my reggie again. I'm only going to wash my hair every 2 weeks. I was doing it weekly but co-washing is starting to take just as long as shampooing and it's not fun anymore. So yeah. Gonna wear a braidout for the first week and bun for the second week. I'm straightening again next week tho. Can't wait!


----------



## zoestarr (Jan 22, 2011)

1. How far into the transition are you? *22 weeks post*
2. Whats your transition goal?* 52 weeks = 1 year transition*


----------



## CaramelKissed (Jan 22, 2011)

@LaFemmeNaturelle and LilMissSunshine5 - hair looks fabulous! Keep up the good work. I think I need to visit both of you guys for some hair tips! I'll be happy to host and whip up some treats and appetizers!


----------



## Prinncipality (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi. Newly decided transitioner checking in....

1. How far into the transition are you? 9 1/2 weeks I guess
2. Whats your transition goal? I would like to transition for a least 1 year.


----------



## Roux (Jan 23, 2011)

trying for a braid and curl...trying hard. lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 23, 2011)

9 months post today!!!


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 23, 2011)

I think I'm almost ready to BC. The last time I had my hair out, it was excruciating dealing with the line of demarcation and I lost patience more than once and ripped the comb through. My tangled teezer just arrived though. Maybe when I use it after I take my braids out, it will make detangling less painful. Anyone used tangle teezer on transitioning hair? Comments? TIA.


----------



## Roux (Jan 23, 2011)

Lafani said:


> I think I'm almost ready to BC. The last time I had my hair out, it was excruciating dealing with the line of demarcation and I lost patience more than once and ripped the comb through. My tangled teezer just arrived though. Maybe when I use it after I take my braids out, it will make detangling less painful. Anyone used tangle teezer on transitioning hair? Comments? TIA.



I'm 11 months post and I love the Tangle Teezer. I was using a modified denman before and still took FOREVER to detangle and I thought I would have to chop soon. I got that TT and I LOVE it. I can detangle my whole head in 15 minutes where before it took 30+ minutes to detangle. I absolutely LOVE it. It will help you continue transitioning.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 23, 2011)

Roux said:


> I'm 11 months post and I love the Tangle Teezer. I was using a modified denman before and still took FOREVER to detangle and I thought I would have to chop soon. I got that TT and I LOVE it. I can detangle my whole head in 15 minutes where before it took 30+ minutes to detangle. I absolutely LOVE it. It will help you continue transitioning.



That's good to know. I'm taking my braids out in a few weeks and I'm so eager to try it out. If it works, I guess I'll stay on the course to my earlier BC date - Sept 2011!!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 23, 2011)

Lafani said:


> I think I'm almost ready to BC. The last time I had my hair out, it was excruciating dealing with the line of demarcation and I lost patience more than once and ripped the comb through. My tangled teezer just arrived though. Maybe when I use it after I take my braids out, it will make detangling less painful. Anyone used tangle teezer on transitioning hair? Comments? TIA.


 
The Tangle Teezer changed my life! I can detangled very quickly...like in 10 minutes! And I have thick hair & have been transitioning for a little over 7 months! I can't wait for you to use it! Let us know what you think of it


----------



## Roux (Jan 23, 2011)

my braid and curl came out decent! this is nice because i'm tired of my wigs and want my daughter to see me wearing my hair out more and us looking alike. but since it was on blow dried hair its sorta janky looking. makes me wanna cowash...I haven't been able to rock a decent braidout in about a year for some reason


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 23, 2011)

I gave in and bought a pink Tangle Teaser. I can't wait to use it on Tuesday (I have my hair in braids now for a braid out tomorrow and won't cowash until Tuesday!).


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 23, 2011)

46 wks post today!

dag, I may have to get a tangle teaser too!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok I need yall help. I'm looking for this girls' fotki who transitioned. She's been natural for a couple years now I think. She has beautiful thick hair and she transitioned for about 2-3 years. She's brown skinned and very pretty and for some reason I think she has either beautiful, brown, or sugar...or doll....(and its not beautifulbrownbabydoll) in her name lol I know this sounds crazy but do yall know who I'm talking about? lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok I want yall to know I'm all kinds of retarded. Her name doesnt have beautiful, brown, sugar, or doll in it lmbo. Here it is! I found it in one of Whimsy's thread when I posted pics of the girl.

Public Home | ManeChick | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 23, 2011)

^^^Ohhhhhh I've seen her before. just gorgeous hair!


----------



## dr.j (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting this LFN.  Great inspiration!  I was looking at her BC album and I could definitely cut the rest of my relaxed ends with natural hair that length at BC.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Jan 24, 2011)

16 weeks post ... I'm getting frustrated and flirted with the idea of giving up but it only lasted a few minutes. Trying to be strong. My hairsyles are not holding up well anymore, need to find a way to have my whole hair (both relaxed and natural) properly moisturized and soft. Need encouragement


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 24, 2011)

topsyturvy86 said:


> 16 weeks post ... I'm getting frustrated and flirted with the idea of giving up but it only lasted a few minutes. Trying to be strong. My hairsyles are not holding up well anymore, need to find a way to have my whole hair (both relaxed and natural) properly moisturized and soft. Need encouragement



When was the last time you clarified your hair? Maybe product buildup is the culprit. For moisture you can use Chicoro's prepoo, I have to look for the link.

Don't be discouraged, it happens to us from time to time 

ETA: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...renched-pre-poo.html?highlight=chicoro+prepoo


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm still going strong, I noticed that using a lot of VO5 or Skala Conditioner has reduced the amount of breakage during detangling


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry I've been kind of MIA. School has just started back up and I have to stay focused. I'm glad to hear the tangle teaser is good on transitioning hair too because I wanted to try it out. I'm definately getting it now.


----------



## shaun0822 (Jan 24, 2011)

I am now 3 months into transition (isn't that what 2 months, 1 week and 1 day equal ). I have put henna in twice and like the results especially on my gray strands that were sticking out. I recently bought Goody's Simple Styles and I am using that for PS.


----------



## Roux (Jan 24, 2011)

ugh why can't I get a good braid out anymore? i cowashed last night, me and my daughter with Giovanni Tea Tree conditioner (might be discontinued which sucks because we both LOVED it) and tried for a braid out and it came out so stupid looking so i just bunned my hair. I really need to get another half wig...


----------



## bibirockz (Jan 24, 2011)

Here are the BC pics. I still have some random straight ends  but I'm weaved up now.


----------



## dr.j (Jan 25, 2011)

^^^^  Congratulations! Nice growth!


----------



## dr.j (Jan 25, 2011)

topsyturvy86 said:


> 16 weeks post ... I'm getting frustrated and flirted with the idea of giving up but it only lasted a few minutes. Trying to be strong. My hairsyles are not holding up well anymore, need to find a way to have my whole hair (both relaxed and natural) properly moisturized and soft. Need encouragement


 
Stay encouraged!  Braidouts helped me at 16 weeks post --- not so much anymore.  Bun, bun, and more buns at this point.  Lots of ladies wig it.  I'm still looking for a good moisturizer.  Right now I'm using a water/aloe vera gel mix and seal with coconut oil and Herbal Essence LTR leave-in for my ends.  It works for now but I'm still looking....


----------



## Roux (Jan 25, 2011)

bunning until Thursday and Friday which I will wear my half wig. going to try for an inch this month hopefully I would have gotten 6" in a year! And then perhaps trying for an inch per month after that maybe i'll have 10-12 inches total


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 25, 2011)

I tried the Tangle Teezer after I co-washed my hair today. I love it!!!! Of course, I need to practice to get better with it; but, I must say, I'm glad I jumped on this product bandwagon. The shed hair was pretty normal considering I haven't detangled my hair in three days and the ease of the detangling was wonderful. I'm picking up another one next week.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 25, 2011)

UGH I don't have no money! Ya'll make me sick with these tangle teezer reviews. Gonna make me pull out my credit car and go pick one up....I wonder if it could be returned if I don't like it. If so, I guess it's worth the purchase.


----------



## Roux (Jan 25, 2011)

I told yall about the Tangle Teezer. Lafemme I haven't heard anyone EVER say they didn't like it even though it has no handle. I actually like that it has no handle.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jan 25, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Ok I want yall to know I'm all kinds of retarded. *Her name doesnt have beautiful, brown, sugar, or doll in it lmbo.* Here it is! I found it in one of Whimsy's thread when I posted pics of the girl.
> 
> Public Home | ManeChick | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.



 Yall caught me lurking in this thread but ummm...


You are not retarded lol I was looking at her pics and under one in the comments section it said her name used to be BrwnSkinBeauty.

Photo from Blow Out,Shaved Head & Pincurls album | ManeChick (HairCrush) | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.

*"You should adore your hair,beautiful, you have so much of it, I didn't even notice the shaved part! Did you change your screen name? Didnt it use to be Brown something?
reply  
ManeChick (HairCrush)    
2 months ago

Thank you. Yeah I did. My screenname used to be BrwnSkinBeauty. I wanted a name that related to hair"*


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 25, 2011)

Okay ladies...I went to Sally's and bought a few items that I've been having my eye on,but I also bought Mixed Silk by Silk Elements. Supposed to be quite similar to Mixed Chicks which I've never tried, but this stuff was pretty freakin amazing! My curls never felt better!! I used it along with my Tangle Teezer and my hair feels like a million bucks!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 25, 2011)

Did it define your curls as far as you could tell? I have just curls in the nape, so maybe I'll try the Mixed Silk on that to see if it is a great product for definition in my hair :crossfingers:



NikkiQ said:


> Okay ladies...I went to Sally's and bought a few items that I've been having my eye on,but I also bought Mixed Silk by Silk Elements. Supposed to be quite similar to Mixed Chicks which I've never tried, but this stuff was pretty freakin amazing! My curls never felt better!! I used it along with my Tangle Teezer and my hair feels like a million bucks!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 25, 2011)

My curls were absolutely more defined with Mixed Silk. I can usually see my curls pretty well with just conditioner, but idk why they just were like HELLO tonight! lol


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 25, 2011)

I usually can see my curls when my hair is wet, but by the time I dry my hair with a towel, they are more frizzy! Thanks for sharing your review on this product  Just another product to add to the wish list for right before my BC


----------



## CofCGrad1997 (Jan 26, 2011)

Checking in...

Eleven weeks post. Hope to transition until my hair is SL (unstretched). Not sure how long that will take. Right now, it's SL when straight.

I know this won't be easy for me as I do not like wigs, weaves or braids, so hiding the hair's not an option. For now, I do mostly WnGs and sometimes straighten.

Hoping to learn all I can here.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 28, 2011)

Checking in at 40 weeks post!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 28, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Checking in at 40 weeks post!!



Quit your bragging, woman  Nah, I'm happy for your progress! I'm chugging along myself.


Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm officially 19 months post!


----------



## Hairness (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi All! I'm almost 6 months post! Things are fine. I'm having similiar problems as the rest of the transitioners....I'm style challenged and braid outs are now OUT for me. My relaxed ends are just too thin. The last inch or two are so pathetic. I might trim them off in a month or two. That would leave thicker, healthier relaxed hair.

When I wear my hair out I use flexirods while at the same time twisting the ends, this helps to camouflage my thin ends. My natural hair seems to be getting thicker and thicker! I can't believe it's mine! I think I'm a 4b.

I'll continue to search for transitioning stlyes I can wear in a corporate setting. I'm also doing a lot of shopping for hair ornaments.

HHG 
P.S.  I posted this exact same thing in another thread because I thought it was this one...it's ok though...


----------



## CaramelKissed (Jan 28, 2011)

5 months as of yesterday, who would have thought?!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats! Our city is representing in this thread LOL



CaramelKissed said:


> 5 months as of yesterday, who would have thought?!


----------



## Sherae (Jan 28, 2011)

Hairness said:


> Hi All! I'm almost 6 months post! Things are fine. I'm having similiar problems as the rest of the transitioners....I'm style challenged and braid outs are now OUT for me. My relaxed ends are just too thin. The last inch or two are so pathetic. I might trim them off in a month or two. That would leave thicker, healthier relaxed hair.
> 
> When I wear my hair out I use flexirods while at the same time twisting the ends, this helps to camouflage my thin ends. My natural hair seems to be getting thicker and thicker! I can't believe it's mine! I think I'm a 4b.
> 
> ...



Yes, same here. I'm sad I let my stylist take all the curl out of my hair. But, oh well. I am loooving my newgrowth.   I'm experimenting with buns and updos to keep my ends hidden. Any tips are greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 28, 2011)

I just realized that in the amount of time between now and my final relaxer, I could have given birth.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey ladies! I am wondering what hair type yall think I might be? I miss my hair (which is in crochet braids), so I figured I would keep myself preoccupied with fun hair games so I don't take out my braids  I miss my curlies! So here are some pics...what hair type do you think I am? I think 4a with a little 3c in the nape area


----------



## BookGal84 (Jan 29, 2011)

^^^ I agree with your assessment, though I'm not too savvy with the hair typing thing!  I'm sure some of the other ladies will chime in soon! 

Checking in at 4 months post-relaxer. I've been wearing the Frida headband this month and will probably switch it up in February.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm still not sure enough to assess/type others' hair. I'm sorry! I'm sure that someone will help you, though.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 29, 2011)

So it took me a whopping 4 hours to shampoo, condition (no I did not get under a dryer or anything), detangle, shower, rinse, detangle again, and braid my hair. Gonna straighten tomorrow which means in total, 7 hours to get my hair straight smh! 7 hours or spend $50? Well hopefully the more relaxed ends I cut, the easier this will get!

LilMissSunshine, I agree with you are 4a with 3c in the nape


----------



## sikora (Jan 29, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Hey ladies! I am wondering what hair type yall think I might be? I miss my hair (which is in crochet braids), so I figured I would keep myself preoccupied with fun hair games so I don't take out my braids  I miss my curlies! So here are some pics...what hair type do you think I am? I think 4a with a little 3c in the nape area



I'm no good at the hairtyping thing, but I see your nape is just like mine in that the relaxed ends were like


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 29, 2011)

2 more months until I reach a year of transitioning.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 29, 2011)

^^^Congrats!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 30, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So it took me a whopping 4 hours to shampoo, condition (no I did not get under a dryer or anything), detangle, shower, rinse, detangle again, and braid my hair. Gonna straighten tomorrow which means in total, 7 hours to get my hair straight smh! 7 hours or spend $50? Well hopefully the more relaxed ends I cut, the easier this will get!



Now that's the reason why I'm stopping at natural MBL. Too much time for longer hair is required.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 30, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Now that's the reason why I'm stopping at natural MBL. Too much time for longer hair is required.



I don't think it would've taken this long if I were fully natural. BTW, it only took 2 hours to straighten my hair this time so only a total of 6 hours lol I assume that when these relaxed ends are gone, it won't take me nearly as long to detangle so I could probably get it all done in 4 hours and less if I used a blow dryer.


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 30, 2011)

So I have decided to go natural again! I finally am not denying the fact that my hair can not handle relaxers! I am 16 wks post and I plan to transition for 2yrs or until I am comfortable with the length of my natural hair!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 30, 2011)

Every time I see my relaxed ends, I just ask myself why am I keeping them? I'm under my wigs anyway. AND I have enough new growth to cover my half wigs... Probably wont do anything drastic, but its a thought that keeps crossing my mind..


----------



## Roux (Jan 31, 2011)

ordered two lacefronts hoping they come this week.


----------



## Glamorous_chic (Jan 31, 2011)

i thought i was the only one that braidouts didn't work for at this point.  i'm planning to big chop this weekend b/c im just fed up with this relaxed hair thats left.  i feel like i should have more natural hair at this point.... but maybe the shrinkage is hiding it.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jan 31, 2011)

Glamorous_chic said:


> i thought i was the only one that braidouts didn't work for at this point. i'm planning to big chop this weekend b/c im just fed up with this relaxed hair thats left. *i feel like i should have more natural hair at this point.... but maybe the shrinkage is hiding it*.


 

How many inches of natural hair do you have?


----------



## chimere05 (Jan 31, 2011)

I am thinking about going natural again. I loved my natural hair but got super frustrated when it wouldn't grow after a certain point. So I relaxed again  in aug 2010 and now im thinking of going back.... I definately will be a long term transitioner because there ain't no way in hades im bc'ing again. I hate that phase. I will probably just keep trimming until I get to apl stretched. Here we go again.


----------



## Glamorous_chic (Jan 31, 2011)

SherylsTresses said:


> How many inches of natural hair do you have?



i have no idea.  i'm washing my hair today, so i'm going to try to measure it.  i've been mostly wearing buns and ponytails recently to keep from manipulating my hair too much.  the bottom back appears to be completly natural already, and is about 10 inches stretched, so i guess thats normal rate of growth. its just right now, my hair looks shorter than when i started transitioning, but i know this is due to shrinkage, it's just weird to see...


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 31, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> Every time I see my relaxed ends, I just ask myself why am I keeping them? I'm under my wigs anyway. AND I have enough new growth to cover my half wigs... Probably wont do anything drastic, but its a thought that keeps crossing my mind..


 

I'm fighting that demon right now. Idk if it's b/c of the depression kicking in again(I'm manic depressive) or if I'm tired of the 2 textures, but Friday night...I almost chopped it all off. I'm always under wigs anyway so it wouldn't be anything I couldn't handle. But I keep thinking about my wedding. I'm just torn.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 31, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm fighting that demon right now. Idk if it's b/c of the depression kicking in again(I'm manic depressive) or if I'm tired of the 2 textures, but Friday night...I almost chopped it all off. I'm always under wigs anyway so it wouldn't be anything I couldn't handle. But I keep thinking about my wedding. I'm just torn.



What about chopping and just getting pieces added? You said you would have to add hair for the wedding anyway and by the wedding, your hair should be long enough to fit into a ponytail. Or you could get a sew in and leave the front and back out? IDK I'm not a weave expert lol


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 31, 2011)

^^I get that way when my episodes flare up. The key is to keep them hidden, so you can't touch them.

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 31, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> What about chopping and just getting pieces added? You said you would have to add hair for the wedding anyway and by the wedding, your hair should be long enough to fit into a ponytail. Or you could get a sew in and leave the front and back out? IDK I'm not a weave expert lol


 
I thought about the sew in, but slicking it down for a low bun wouldn't go very well b/c you could see the lumps and bumps of the braids and weave. My mom said to just get a cute lace front wig and have a stylist style it for me.


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 31, 2011)

Flat Twistout are working best for my hair at the moment. I also tried a high bun that looked really nice


----------



## Roux (Jan 31, 2011)

found an old silk scarf going to try the silk scarf braidout for this week (hopefully) and one of my wigs will be here Friday.


----------



## Russet (Jan 31, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I thought about the sew in, but slicking it down for a low bun wouldn't go very well b/c you could see the lumps and bumps of the braids and weave. My mom said to just get a cute lace front wig and have a stylist style it for me.



This will actually be perfect because depending on if you're wearing a side swept part, it will definitely hide any of the exposed lace or the hairline if you're not okay with how it looks. It'll be really smooth, AND you don't have to worry about styling your own hair.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 1, 2011)

18 MONTHS POST...!!!  

Now, I will look forward to 20 months post, then 22 months post, then my ultimate 24 months post will cause for a celebration.  Afterwards, who knows...?!?!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Feb 1, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I thought about the sew in, but slicking it down for a low bun wouldn't go very well b/c you could see the lumps and bumps of the braids and weave. My mom said to just get a cute lace front wig and have a stylist style it for me.



Oh ok well you're the wig queen so I'm sure you'll figure it out. Keep us posted!


----------



## Hairness (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi All,

How do I change my avatar?  I mean, what exactly do I click and where is it located?  I have an actual hair photo I'd like to post.

TIA


----------



## reeko43 (Feb 1, 2011)

I was close to the point of getting a relaxer this past week.   I really don't want to perm my hair.  I am just frustrated. My new growth has been extremely tangly and I am losing way more hair than i'd like.  I was wearing a wig but it was thinning out my already thin edges.  I have been trying one product after another to no avail.  In an act of desperation, I ordered a pound of shea butter and African black soap.  After scouring the internet I made a whipped shea butter cream and shampoo out of the soap.  Oh my gosh, my hair loves both and they are also great on my face and body! I think I am going to stick to everything natural for a month to see how it goes and keep my regimin really simple.


----------



## Reminiscing (Feb 1, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> I was close to the point of getting a relaxer this past week.   I really don't want to perm my hair.  I am just frustrated. My new growth has been extremely tangly and I am losing way more hair than i'd like.  I was wearing a wig but it was thinning out my already thin edges.  I have been trying one product after another to no avail.  In an act of desperation, I ordered a pound of shea butter and *African black soap*.  After scouring the internet I made a whipped shea butter cream and *shampoo out of the soap*.  Oh my gosh, my hair loves both and they are also great on my face and body! I think I am going to stick to everything natural for a month to see how it goes and keep my regimin really simple.



What's the recipe for the soap?  I'd like to give it a try.  I love my shea butter mix!


----------



## Roux (Feb 1, 2011)

so my braidout was a SUCCESS! and since I did 8 braids my hair really looks like i'm natural today and I hate the way I styled it and how shruken it is. I will be trying again soon with just four braids but the scarf method really worked wonders for me.


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 1, 2011)

Measured today and I have 5 inches of NG! My vitamins helped a lot 11 more inches until I BC


----------



## reeko43 (Feb 1, 2011)

Reminiscing said:


> What's the recipe for the soap? I'd like to give it a try. I love my shea butter mix!


 
Here's the link:
African Black Soap Shampoo Recipe

I added a little more soap than the recipe called for.  I thought it was too thin.  It didn't thicken alot though.  However, the shampoo is very concentrated.  You really don't need a whole lot if you have wet your hair well.  I also use the shampoo on my face because using the soap by itself was a little too drying for me. My husband thought I was crazy because the shampoo is a dark brown color and he couldn't believe I was putting it in my hair.  However, he is now using it too! That shea butter is the truth!  I wish I had started using it earlier in my transition.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Feb 2, 2011)

Ladies, I am officially 10 months post today! I am so excited to finally enter the double digits!

I am so proud of myself to have made it this far. I never stretched past four weeks  for the three years that I was relaxed. I tell you, God must _really_ love me because I shouldn't have a strand of hair left!  Anyway, here's to another 20 months


----------



## Roux (Feb 2, 2011)

one of my wigs should be here tomorrow! woot! this is what it looks like

YouTube - MISS WIGS.COM NEW LINE SYNTHETIC LACE FRONT SUPER WAVE "MISS J".


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 2, 2011)

My hair went nutso at 6 months post! It started acting out in all sorts of ways...it was the toughest part of my transition thus far! I put my hair in crochet braids so I wouldn't cut off my hair. I got them in mid-January and am taking them down 1st week of March. I may put braids back in if I am still having issues with the 2 textures and want to chop  I just know I want to go natural and make it work, but if I do it too soon, I will regret it and want to be super happy as I start my natural hair journey  My hair has a LOT of shrinkage, so I need at least 10" to look like 3" 

Hang in there!



reeko43 said:


> I was close to the point of getting a relaxer this past week. I really don't want to perm my hair. I am just frustrated. My new growth has been extremely tangly and I am losing way more hair than i'd like. I was wearing a wig but it was thinning out my already thin edges. I have been trying one product after another to no avail. In an act of desperation, I ordered a pound of shea butter and African black soap. After scouring the internet I made a whipped shea butter cream and shampoo out of the soap. Oh my gosh, my hair loves both and they are also great on my face and body! I think I am going to stick to everything natural for a month to see how it goes and keep my regimin really simple.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 2, 2011)

How long have you been transitioning?



Qualitee said:


> Measured today and I have 5 inches of NG! My vitamins helped a lot 11 more inches until I BC


----------



## xSweetxCaramelx (Feb 2, 2011)

1. How far into the transition are you? *It's in my siggy*
2. Whats your transition goal? *2 years almost there*

Well right now half of my head is natural , the other part has only like 2-3 inches left. Haven't found all the information i need to retain length with w&g. Once i do bye bye relaxed ends, they are driving me insane anyways.


----------



## xSweetxCaramelx (Feb 2, 2011)

This my first time posting a picture , this Jan 4,11 day 3 of a wash and go.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Feb 2, 2011)

_It's been a while since I posted in here, been so busy with the little one and school but I'm 13 months post as of today and I'm getting a little frustrated with my hair. The more natural hair I get the more shrinkage I have to deal with which makes pony tails and buns hard to do some days and easy other days. To say I have SL hair you couldn't even tell it. I'm getting some kinky twists done Friday before I do something drastic like BC before I'm ready. I'm also having problems with dryness. Anybody can recommend some good products for moisture for 3C/4A hair? For me to have fine hair it seems to be sucking up the moisturizers I'm currently using and the windy weather isn't helping either. Thanks in advance for the help_


----------



## Embyra (Feb 2, 2011)

We can start off like always:
1. How far into the transition are you?

*2 years 3 months*

2. Whats your transition goal?

*im hoping to be waist length stretched at the end of the 4 years*


----------



## Hairness (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi All, I finally got that avatar changed!  Thanks Chelz!  Well, that's me, or at least what the hair on my neck looks like!

I wanted to post a couple of more shots but the attachment button doesn't work.   Any suggestions? 

TIA


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 2, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> How long have you been transitioning?


 10 months


----------



## Bun Mistress (Feb 2, 2011)

Today is offically 2 years post relaxer from me!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 2, 2011)

Bun Mistress said:


> Today is offically 2 years post relaxer from me!


 
Congrats...!!! I hope I can last that long.


----------



## Imani (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm 17 months post, the very tip ends of my hair still has relaxer I think (or maybe its heat trained??? I used heat weekly the first 13 months of transitioning). I am getting a trim in two weeks, after that I should be able to claim fully natural.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Feb 2, 2011)

Bun Mistress said:


> Today is offically 2 years post relaxer from me!


 

Congrats ..

I am working on 14 months post on Feb 12th..


----------



## naturalpride (Feb 2, 2011)

Everyone is doing so well


----------



## shaun0822 (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope it takes me 17 months or less.   I can't imagine going 24 months--2 years!!


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 2, 2011)

Feb 15th will make 14 months for me and I plan on BCing at 18 months. I might change my mind later on but for now, 18 months it is.


----------



## Ijanei (Feb 2, 2011)

well congrats to those who are in the dbl digits of transitioning, I'm only only month # 8 which I wish it was 18 already.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 2, 2011)

I will be happy if I can make it to 18 months! I am making myself go to at least a year, but after that is bonus! I have a sneaking suspicion I won't make it to my original goal of 18 months


----------



## stephluvshair (Feb 2, 2011)

coconut said:


> We can start off like always:
> 1. How far into the transition are you?
> 
> *2 years 3 months*
> ...



Hey Coconut... i'm planning on chopping around the same time that you are currently @ in ur transition... around 29 months.. how long is your natural hair.. I would love to be full APL before i chop


----------



## Hairness (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm just waiting for some nice weather.  I don't want to deal with my newly natural locs underneath a winter hat.  I wanted to make a year but I can't see myself going through the summer with these relaxed ends.  The last time I had a straight perm was May 17th, 2010...reaching that date is doubtful too....


----------



## Embyra (Feb 2, 2011)

stephluvshair said:


> Hey Coconut... i'm planning on chopping around the same time that you are currently @ in ur transition... around 29 months.. how long is your natural hair.. I would love to be full APL before i chop




hey stephluvshair the front section of my hair isnt apl but the back section is you may be a quicker grower and retain more


----------



## Nuelle (Feb 3, 2011)

I am now at 17 months! But man, I don't think I'll make it any further. My relaxed ends (the 3-4 inches left) look so anorexic in comparison to my thick hair. Got my hair done over the weekend and within hours, my hair was acting like it was never flat ironed . I have thoughts of BCing every time I look at my hair. My natural hair laughs at my puny relaxed ends. Unfortunately, I'm just not ready to get rid of them. So, I'm thinking braids or a half wig? My issue though is keeping my scalp - which is prone to dandruff - clean.


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay ladies I'm totally torn right now. My original goal was 18-24 months for my transition. Well 24 months ain't gonna happen lol. I'm currently 9 months post. I make a year in April,15 months in July and 18 months in October. I'm getting married in September and as much as I'd like to have my own hair our for it, that ain't gonna happen either lol. The only reason I was gonna hold out until 18 months was for that reason alone-to have enough length to rock a bun and a swooped bangs for my wedding. I told my future DH that I wouldn't wear a wig for the wedding. He laughed and said I could do whatever I wanted. So my dilemma is...chop at 12,15 or 18 months? I'm comfortable with either of them. I plan on wearing a whole lace front wig for the wedding now that I've found the perfect one. SO CONFUSED!!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 3, 2011)

^^^I say chop at 12 months! Since you have already found a wig for the wedding and that was your main motivation, it seems like chopping would be easier.  I have never planned a wedding, but I have seen others do it and it appears to be stressful. Do you want to have to be battling with the 2 textures of your hair along with planning your wedding? Just sounds like it may be a little too much to deal with all at once...I am going nuts just having to deal with my hair, let alone anything else LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 3, 2011)

^^^Yeah dealing with 2 textures and planning a wedding at the same time is stress city. If I get too caught up with guest lists, picking invitations, accessories, etc. and forget to DC and detangle, my hair pays in the end and I don't want that. Plus I'm always in wigs so it wouldn't be that big of a shock for me. Just keep going with my everyday routine as far as getting ready for work and stuff.


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 3, 2011)

Nikki I think you should BC at 12 months also now that you've found your lace front. I actually waited till after my wedding before I started my transition. I don't do well with stress but you seem to have everything under control


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 3, 2011)

^^^I kinda thought that I would be towards the end of my long transition before he would even pop the question, but boy was I wrong lol.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 3, 2011)

Detangled my hair after 3 weeks of cornrows under a wig. Surprisingly I didn't have that much shed hair and I did some serious detangling... I didn't even have a quarter size worth of shed hair... I guess I shouldn't be complaining since so many ladies on the board are trying to stop shedding. I just find it weird.

On another note, I put my hair in a ponytail and all my relaxed ends are in the ponytail!


----------



## Roux (Feb 4, 2011)

got my new lf and rocking her HARD.


----------



## shaun0822 (Feb 4, 2011)

Okay, my twist outs aren't looking as nice as they used to.  Probably because I'm afraid that I am going to take my hair out if I start them from my roots.  

Any suggestions on how to help my shiny permed ends blend in better with my natural hair that's growing in when I bun?  It's very noticeable.  I have put aloe vera gel and then covered with a polyester satin scarf.  I have also used shea butter and done the same thing.  It's soft but not blending in as well.  Am I expecting too much?


----------



## Hairness (Feb 4, 2011)

OK, I don't know what's wrong with my ticker thingy, so I'm celebrating 6 months post today!!!!  Yeah!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey ladies are you all on facebook or twitter or anything? MY subscription is up in a few days and I'm not planning to renew my subscription but wanted to keep up with you ladies. So let me know if you're on any social networking sites. I'm also on hairlista and KISS so let me know if you're on there as well.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm nearing 9 months today! I will have officially given birth, lol.

The time flew. Who knew?


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 4, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Hey ladies are you all on facebook or twitter or anything? MY subscription is up in a few days and I'm not planning to renew my subscription but wanted to keep up with you ladies. So let me know if you're on any social networking sites. I'm also on hairlista and KISS so let me know if you're on there as well.


Whyyyyyyyy?????? Don't go please. You ladies inspire me to keep on trucking. But I can understand you not wanting to come back.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 4, 2011)

...........................


----------



## Roux (Feb 5, 2011)

Lafemme i'll miss you!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 5, 2011)

LaFemme, I pm'd you my info. I wish you'd stay.


----------



## dr.j (Feb 5, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay ladies I'm totally torn right now. My original goal was 18-24 months for my transition. Well 24 months ain't gonna happen lol. I'm currently 9 months post. I make a year in April,15 months in July and 18 months in October. I'm getting married in September and as much as I'd like to have my own hair our for it, that ain't gonna happen either lol. The only reason I was gonna hold out until 18 months was for that reason alone-to have enough length to rock a bun and a swooped bangs for my wedding. I told my future DH that I wouldn't wear a wig for the wedding. He laughed and said I could do whatever I wanted. So my dilemma is...chop at 12,15 or 18 months? I'm comfortable with either of them. I plan on wearing a whole lace front wig for the wedding now that I've found the perfect one. SO CONFUSED!!!


 

I agree with the other ladies - BC at 12.  You know how to wig it well 





LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Hey ladies are you all on facebook or twitter or anything? MY subscription is up in a few days and I'm not planning to renew my subscription but wanted to keep up with you ladies. So let me know if you're on any social networking sites. I'm also on hairlista and KISS so let me know if you're on there as well.


 
We'll miss you LaFemme.  I'll PM you my FB info


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm 17wks post today! I'm going to shampoo, HOT,  protein treatment and dc! I may do a rollerset, bantu knots or just plait it up since I have been rocking my wig!


----------



## sikora (Feb 5, 2011)

shaun0822 said:


> Okay, my twist outs aren't looking as nice as they used to.  Probably because I'm afraid that I am going to take my hair out if I start them from my roots.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to help my shiny permed ends blend in better with my natural hair that's growing in when I bun?  It's very noticeable.  I have put aloe vera gel and then covered with a polyester satin scarf.  I have also used shea butter and done the same thing.  It's soft but not blending in as well.  Am I expecting too much?



Hey shaun, how many months into your transition are you? I was in your shoes a few months ago--trying to have my natural hair blend with my relaxed ends. One day I realized it needs to be the other way around--your relaxed ends have to get with the program and blend with your natural hair  

Initially, it was tough for me to leave my house with big hair because I was so accustomed to having straight/ easily slicked back edges. I recently started doing twist and curl hairstyles and I LOVE IT!!! My hair looks great and I can't wait for my hair to grow out some more because it means more volume!!! 

Check out msariella89 on youtube. She has great style demos. 
Here's one of her videos: YouTube - Bouncy Curly Two-Strand Twist Out

I've been wearing this style for the past 2 weeks: YouTube - Transition to Natural Hair Style
 It doesn't last me a full week because I'm not using a product with strong hold, so usually by Wednesday I have to re-do my hair with some bantu knots.


----------



## tnLOVELY (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello im a new poster anywho...next week illl be one year post and I noticed my ends looked chopped and screwed lol so I washed it and saw I had alot of shrinkage and little relaxed ends left in some areas so I concluded it was breakage so I went and got a sew in should I have done something else and is that common while long term transitioning? TIA


----------



## Roux (Feb 5, 2011)

washing and dcing today. can't believe i'll be 1 year post in about 10 days...this is surreal!


----------



## Imani (Feb 5, 2011)

I thought I'd post a pic of what my hair looks like now. It is freshly shampoo'd (keracare hydrating detangling sulfate free) and wet in this picture. 

Ive been transitioning almost 18 months. I used heat ALOT for the first 13 months. So my hair is unintentionally heat trained. I also can't really tell what is heat trained hair and what is leftover relaxed hair. I'm not a "natural nazi" though and I'm really just into health and length, so it doesn't really matter much to me and I won't be attempting to cut off the heat trained hair unless it is breaking. I stopped using heat when I noticed my ends were getting dry and limp

The middle of the back of my nape hangs down like that bc it is a looser silkier texture than the rest of my hair, it has been like that all of my life. 

I will be straightening and getting a trim in 2 weeks.


----------



## Roux (Feb 7, 2011)

Imani your hair is beautiful!

Ugh my last detangling session was tiring. Did a braid out with my silk scarves with just four braids this time and I still resulted in a big fluffy fro, like my hair looked natural, but I had some pretty knarly tangles in my hair. I really considered BCing today and then decided against it. 

IDK though...we'll see.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 7, 2011)

Imani said:


> I thought I'd post a pic of what my hair looks like now. It is freshly shampoo'd (keracare hydrating detangling sulfate free) and wet in this picture.
> 
> Ive been transitioning almost 18 months. I used heat ALOT for the first 13 months. So my hair is unintentionally heat trained. I also can't really tell what is heat trained hair and what is leftover relaxed hair. I'm not a "natural nazi" though and I'm really just into health and length, so it doesn't really matter much to me and I won't be attempting to cut off the heat trained hair unless it is breaking. I stopped using heat when I noticed my ends were getting dry and limp
> 
> ...


 
Imani, I love your progress.


----------



## Roux (Feb 7, 2011)

bunning...I think I will be trying to detangle later on today and bunning the rest of the week until it's time for my trip.

and I need to remember that I had bad hair days or days my hair didn't want to cooperate when I was relaxed as well. Going to cowash later today, take my time detangling and it will all be okay.


----------



## Imani (Feb 7, 2011)

SherylsTresses said:


> Imani, I love your progress.


 
Thank you!

I had a cutting mishap with an incompetent stylist back in April of last year, it could probably be a good 2-3 inches longer.  But oh well, lesson learned. Will only let people I know and trust cut my hair. I'm still on track to make APL before the end of this year.


----------



## Imani (Feb 7, 2011)

Roux said:


> washing and dcing today. can't believe i'll be 1 year post in about 10 days...this is surreal!


 
It sneaks up on you fast, doesn't it?

I'm glad I transitioned for a long time. I'm pretty sure if I had tried to BC early on, I would've gotten frustrated and relaxed. With transitioning I had a chance to gradually get used to my natural hair without the shock of such a drastic change.


----------



## Nikk B (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi I'm joining from the Transitioning without BC'ing Support Thread.... I'm 9 months post now and still going strong! I'm currently rocking some mini twists which I'll probably take down in a couple of weeks. Who knew I'd make it this long but my daughters are my inspiration so I know I can make it to May 2012!


----------



## Imani (Feb 7, 2011)

Roux said:


> bunning...I think I will be trying to detangle later on today and bunning the rest of the week until it's time for my trip.
> 
> and *I need to remember that I had bad hair days or days my hair didn't want to cooperate when I was relaxed as well.* Going to cowash later today, take my time detangling and it will all be okay.


 

This is what I used to have to remind myself of when I would get tempted to relax. I personally had just as many bad hair days when I was relaxed but with the added treats of dry, limp, breaking hair, scalp irritations, and not to mention that oh so pleasant relaxer smell and burning scalp feeling on relaxer day. I have a sensitive scalp and the thought of never having to sit through another relaxer day alone was enough to make me reconsider.


----------



## shaun0822 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Sikora. I read this on Friday and didn't get a chance to respond. Your words about blending my relaxed hair with my natural hair kept echoing in my mind as I went to church and a women's event. I felt re-empowered.  

I will definitely check out those YouTube videos. Friday evening, I played around with my hair and came up with another alternative that I think I can do for a while. I also bought eco styler for my edges and to hold my shorter hair down. It's in layers in the front and so it's always a challenge when I bun. Aloe vera gel just wasn't strong enough.

Oh and I am almost 3 months and 2 weeks.


----------



## sikora (Feb 7, 2011)

shaun0822 said:


> Thanks Sikora. I read this on Friday and didn't get a chance to respond. Your words about blending my relaxed hair with my natural hair kept echoing in my mind as I went to church and a women's event. I felt re-empowered.
> 
> I will definitely check out those YouTube videos. Friday evening, I played around with my hair and came up with another alternative that I think I can do for a while. I also bought eco styler for my edges and to hold my shorter hair down. It's in layers in the front and so it's always a challenge when I bun. Aloe vera gel just wasn't strong enough.
> 
> Oh and I am almost 3 months and 2 weeks.



No problemo!


----------



## Hairness (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Spring where are you?!!!....I want to cut my hair!!!!


----------



## jazzerz (Feb 8, 2011)

I've decided to transition. Right now I am about 3 months in. I've been wearing sew-ins for about the past 4 -5 months. I'm going to take down the sew-in I have now and get kinky twists. For the ladies who have been using sew-ins and extensions: How long of a break do you give your hair in between? 

Thanks


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 8, 2011)

^^I usually waited about 2 weeks in between my installs to give my hair a break and to baby it as much as possible.


----------



## Embyra (Feb 8, 2011)

sigh i need to get a wig im tired of my hair right now....not to mention it feels so short i swear the cat next door has more hair than me


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 8, 2011)

coconut said:


> sigh i need to get a wig im tired of my hair right now....not to mention it feels so short *i swear the cat next door has more hair than me*


----------



## jazzerz (Feb 8, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^I usually waited about 2 weeks in between my installs to give my hair a break and to baby it as much as possible.



Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF app


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 8, 2011)

Just checking in. I have the flu, so my hair's up in Celie braids until I can cowash or dc again.


----------



## Embyra (Feb 9, 2011)

done a length check my hair is apl EXCEPT the very front of my hair which is barely collarbone

that front section is really making me feel like my hair hasnt grown at all....sorry just venting


----------



## Roux (Feb 9, 2011)

thinking of BCing this spring rather than summer...hmmmm


----------



## andyjack (Feb 9, 2011)

**

*1. How far into the transition are you?* almost 18 months
*2. Whats your transition goal?*  June 2011.  

 I'll post pics when I find my camera cord.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 9, 2011)

All of my friends keep asking me why I haven't BC'd yet and why I am always wearing wigs. My one friend BC'd about 3 months ago is always doing something to her hair. She's not really into the whole hair care thing just wants her hair to look like she wants it to look and I dont knock her for that. Not everybody is on a HHJ, but what p!sses me off is that she's always trying to give ME tips on what I should do even though the only reason she went natural was because I said I was. erplexed. I guess the tipping point for me was yesterday when SHE bought a new flat iron and wanted to see how good it was and asked ME to use it. HELL NO! Sorry just venting.


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 9, 2011)

^^^Girl I feel ya. My best friend tried to tell me what to do with my hair and she's not even natural!


----------



## Melissa-jane (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi I am 4.5 months post and have been itching to chop, I have been natural before and loved my texture but hated my length big time. After a mistake with hair colour that left my hair dry I decided to relax my hair. Wish I just chopped again cos now I have past sl hair to transition out of. 

I wish to be natural and able to bun my hair so when I am having an off day I can just put it all away. That's what I missed when I was natural, the BUN!


----------



## Roux (Feb 9, 2011)

I have been having a big itching to chop. might happen this month!


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 9, 2011)

Melissa-jane said:


> Hi I am 4.5 months post and have been itching to chop, I have been natural before and loved my texture but hated my length big time. After a mistake with hair colour that left my hair dry I decided to relax my hair. Wish I just chopped again cos now I have past sl hair to transition out of.  I so understand where you are coming from. I also wish I never relaxed again!
> 
> I wish to be natural and able to bun my hair so when I am having an off day I can just put it all away. That's what I missed when I was natural, the BUN!


  I want to be able to do that as well. I'm going to try and transition until I am apl.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am praying I can make it to a year yall! I am so bored with my hair...I just want to be free of these relaxed ends  I have been in braids for about a month & I am taking them out in 2 weeks! I can't wait to see my hair again! I am so excited to wash & condition my hair...it is getting lots of TLC  My hair is about to be blinging


----------



## Melissa-jane (Feb 10, 2011)

destine2grow said:


> I want to be able to do that as well. I'm going to try and transition until I am apl.



See you there!


----------



## Imani (Feb 11, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Just checking in. I have the flu, so my hair's up in Celie braids until I can cowash or dc again.



Nothing wrong with that! I wear Celie braids year round under my half wig! I can't/I'm too lazy to do cornrows so I just put it in plaits, pin them up with bobby pins and slap it on. My hair isn't that thick, so I should be able to get away with doing this all year til I make APL! I take my half wig off as soon as I walk in the door from work and sometimes I walk around the house quoting lines from the color purple or doing the little hand clap game i'm so silly


----------



## KimPossibli (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm getting a wig made for me today. If its cute I may bc at 5 months. I only have one inch of natural hair so it should be easy to do that...


----------



## Roux (Feb 11, 2011)

think i'm going to BC after I find a job and get in there good.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok I have been thinking about BCing this week, but I decided to wait it out another year. With trims I could be natural by next year (some spots I have no relaxed ends, some I have like 4 to 6 inches, I have layers). I think I'm going to back to twist outs for a while. It was my fav look for a year and a half. And I retained some good growth then too.


----------



## karezone (Feb 11, 2011)

1. How far into the transition are you?
*About 3 months.  I last relaxed sometime in November.*
2. Whats your transition goal?
*Right now my only goals are to have decent looking hair and to not relax again.*


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 11, 2011)

I will be 18wks post on Saturday! i will Shampoo and dc! Might do a HOT dont know yet! I am going to rock a bantu knot out!


----------



## WakandanPrincess (Feb 11, 2011)

I am 58 weeks into my transition. My last relaxer was Christmas of 09. After that, i just weved it up and have been in weave ever since. I will be taking down my latest install tonight, and hopefully will be satisfied with my length. I keep my installs in for 5-7 weeks at a time, and before my stylist puts in a new one, she chops away the relaxed ins little by little. I'm praying that my hair is atleast shoulder length!! If not, I will be pissed


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 11, 2011)

Imani said:


> Nothing wrong with that! I wear Celie braids year round under my half wig! I can't/I'm too lazy to do cornrows so I just put it in plaits, pin them up with bobby pins and slap it on. My hair isn't that thick, so I should be able to get away with doing this all year til I make APL! I take my half wig off as soon as I walk in the door from work and sometimes I walk around the house quoting lines from the color purple or doing the little hand clap game i'm so silly



Haha I needed your silliness. When I in the bathroom working on my Celies, I always began with the most famous quote, "You sure is ugly," which leads to singing (or, ahem trying to sing), "Sister" or "God is Trying to Tell You Something".

It's crazy, I know.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Feb 13, 2011)

Checking in!

I am using a mix of aloe Vera gel glycerine and jojoba oil for my new growth as it has been a little dry despite cowashing. My relaxed hair loves it too! I got the recipe from Chicoro. I am dying to twist my hair but it will be a waste of time if too short and mostly relaxed. 

I feel like I can do this although I do get curious about chopping I want to achieve this goal.


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 13, 2011)

I am not in the mood to shampoo my hair tonight. I might just wait till tomorrow.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay, I'm slowing coming back. This past week and a half of sickness has been crazy. After neglecting my hair somewhat (I did spritz every now and then), I dc'd my hair this morning (omg, it felt so good!). I air dried it, placed some leave-in, and sealed it with avocado oil. I clipped it up, put in a satin bonnet, and hid it underneath a pageboy cap as I ran errands (including buying some products, including a second Tangle Teezer). My hair feels good because it is being cared for again.

I'm thinking of going to my stylist (who I have seen in a year) for a press n curl or maybe a rollerset. I haven't applied heat to my hair since May 2010. I want to do a length check. I don't have the skills just yet to do it by myself.


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 13, 2011)

Ladies, how much inches NG do you have and how long have you been transitioning?


----------



## Bun Mistress (Feb 13, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> Ladies, how much inches NG do you have and how long have you been transitioning?


 
I'm a slower than average grower but 2 years and about 9 inches.  But different sections are longer or shorter than others.


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 13, 2011)

Transitioning for 43 weeks so far and I have between an average of 5-7 inches of NG in areas. My front grows super slow compared to everywhere else.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 14, 2011)

I BC'd yesterday...!!!

I had grown very tired of wearing buns.   My head begin to hurt where it was positioned and I wondered if my nape would thin out.  My relaxed hair was too fragile and time-consuming so I did what I had to do.  I wasn't prepared for shrinkage combined with a twistout.  LOL.  Anyways here you are......


----------



## naturalpride (Feb 14, 2011)

Yesterday I conditioned on dry hair, shampooed then used VO5 to detangle. I styled my hair in two-strand twist for the first time since transitioning. Thet came out really cute 

I have between 4-4.5 inches of new growth at the moment.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 14, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> Ladies, how much inches NG do you have and how long have you been transitioning?



I have been transitioning for 9 months now and I have quite a bit of NG. I'll have to measure it.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 14, 2011)

SherylsTresses About how long is your hair stretched?


----------



## Hairness (Feb 14, 2011)

I've been transitioning for 6 months and I think I have about 3 inches of new growth. I wear my hair in a tucked under ponytail to work everyday. I wear it on the weekends too if I'm not going out. My relaxed ends are useless.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 14, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> @SherylsTresses About how long is your hair stretched?


 

From the front, it's about 8 inches.


----------



## Nuelle (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't think I'm gonna make it to 21 months as I had thought. A couple of months ago, I got rid of 3-4 inches of relaxed hair (they were so see-through). Then earlier this month, got rid of another 2 inches, which puts me at shoulder length. I have about another 2 inches of relaxed hair that need to go and I might (or might not) chop the rest off next month.


----------



## sikora (Feb 14, 2011)

Melissa-jane said:


> Checking in!
> 
> I am using a mix of aloe Vera gel glycerine and jojoba oil for my new growth as it has been a little dry despite cowashing. My relaxed hair loves it too! I got the recipe from Chicoro. I am dying to twist my hair but it will be a waste of time if too short and mostly relaxed.
> 
> I feel like I can do this although I do get curious about chopping I want to achieve this goal.



I've been using this too and my hair loves it!!


----------



## Imani (Feb 15, 2011)

Getting my hair straightened and trimmed this wknd! So pumped! Haven't seen my hair straight in 4.5 months. I know that's not long in lhcf time, lol. But it is for me and the longest ive gone without straight hair since preschool.

I'm thinking this trim should take off the last little bit of relaxed ends I have. Shrinkage is so crazy so its like u never know how long its gonna be, just hope im not disappointed, lol. I think my hair is about 7-8 inches in the top. And 6.5 inches in the back. I should be really close to sl, hope to make it by the spring.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## KimPossibli (Feb 15, 2011)

@Qualitee

Last relaxer was 4.5 months ago. I havent measured my growth yet but eyeballing it looks around an 1.5 inches. Its gonna be slow going..


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 15, 2011)

Itgirl said:


> @Qualitee
> 
> Last relaxer was 4.5 months ago. I havent measured my growth yet but eyeballing it looks around an 1.5 inches. Its gonna be slow going..



Dont feel bad! I'm just @ 4mths and only have an inch and .5 an inch in some areas, my hair grows slow and I'm dealong with breakage @ the line of demarcation!


----------



## Sherae (Feb 15, 2011)

SherylsTresses  Congratulations! You held off a long time.

I hope to make it that far.


----------



## jazzerz (Feb 15, 2011)

Just took my sew-in out yesterday and I LOVE all of my new growth. I flat ironed my hair and will be wearing it like this until Thursday when I get kinky twists put in. 

Part of me wants to hold off on twisting to rock my own but the lazy part of me is what will win out in the end.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF app


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I'm 21 weeks post ... 

I think i'm a 4a/b? 






















Sorry the pictures are so big!


----------



## WakandanPrincess (Feb 15, 2011)

Just wanted to say good job ladies on the progress thus far. Transitioning is a serious process, atleast for me. But I will finish strongly!! Wait, we all will finish STRONGLY!!


----------



## dr.j (Feb 15, 2011)

SherylsTresses said:


> I BC'd yesterday...!!!
> 
> I had grown very tired of wearing buns.  My head begin to hurt where it was positioned and I wondered if my nape would thin out. My relaxed hair was too fragile and time-consuming so I did what I had to do.  I wasn't prepared for shrinkage combined with a twistout. LOL. Anyways here you are......


 
SherylsTresses  What a wonderful Valentine's Day gift to yourself! You and your hair look beautiful!


----------



## tnLOVELY (Feb 15, 2011)

Keep up the good work ladies everyone seems to be doing great. Just wanted to motivate everyone.


----------



## Roux (Feb 15, 2011)

just poking in to say i'm 1 year post! currently on vacation and finally took my wig off and washed and DC'd today. I so wanna chop...


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 15, 2011)

Cowashed my hair today and played with my curls a bit in the shower 
Decided to change things up a bit and gonna switch to one of my phony ponies for the next 2 weeks.I detangled with my Tangle Teezer and actually used it to brush my hair up into a pony while it was still wet. That's the only way I can manage to get my hair into a pony these days-TT while wet. My little anemic relaxed ends look so sad in this ponytail yall lol. There's some spots on the back of my head where the relaxed ends are pretty much gone and the shrinkage isn't too bad. Can't wait to chop!


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 15, 2011)

SherylsTresses congratulations on your BC and your new journey as a natural.

Meanwhile I'm 14 months post today. Yay me! This past week was the first time I felt the BC urge since I started transitioning. I was so tempted on Monday that I actually snipped a little bit at my nape. I need help ladies, I definitely want to cut at 18 months but right now...


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 16, 2011)

SherylsTresses,  on your BC! Thanks for being an awesome support in the transitioning threads and best of luck with your natural journey! I am so jealous right now  I don't know if I'll make it to 18 months , but I am so proud that you did! Don't forget about us


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I would say you are 4a, but I am new to this hair typing business 



topsyturvy86 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm 21 weeks post ...
> 
> I think i'm a 4a/b?


----------



## Lenee925 (Feb 16, 2011)

1. How far into the transition are you?
16 months
2. Whats your transition goal?
APL unstretched


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 16, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> SherylsTresses,  on your BC! Thanks for being an awesome support in the transitioning threads and best of luck with your natural journey! I am so jealous right now  I don't know if I'll make it to 18 months , but I am so proud that you did! Don't forget about us




Awwwwee thank you LilMissSunshine5...!!!


----------



## Roux (Feb 18, 2011)

Decided I will BC in april at 14 months post. 4/14/11


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 18, 2011)

SherylsTresses, where de pitchas at?!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha! Will I be the lone person left as far as my time frame goes? LOL.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 18, 2011)

jerseygurl said:


> @SherylsTresses, *where de pitchas at?!!*


 

It's located at post #*538*.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 18, 2011)

This Sunday I'll be 50wks post.


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 18, 2011)

I will be 19wks on Sat!


----------



## Hairness (Feb 18, 2011)

Roux said:


> Decided I will BC in april at 14 months post. 4/14/11


 
Congratulations Roux!  If it's warm enough around here I might join you.  Please post photos when you do. 
HHJ


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 18, 2011)

11 months post. Just 7 more months to go.  Really tempted to do something drastic today (straighten or bc) since its my bday today, but I'll probably just put on my wig and KIM.


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 18, 2011)

^^Happy birthday!!!!!!!!


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy birthday miryoku


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 18, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Haha! Will I be the lone person left as far as my time frame goes? LOL.


 
I hope to be right alongside you! I went through a tough phase, but I think I want to wait until my original goal of at least 18 months (December)...I would prefer to make it to 2 years, but since the weather breaks gets nice enough for WnG's in May, I may BC a month prior to 2 years. I just think my hair is growing a lot slower than I anticipated, or maybe I can't see the length bc of the shrinkage  I just don't have the face shape to pull off short hair, so I am just going to have to suck it up and fight the urges when they come erplexed I just want to have SL curls like NOW magically


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Miryoku!!


----------



## 2inspireU (Feb 18, 2011)

I haven't checked in for awhile, but I will be 21 months post this Sunday. It is hard to believe that in 3 more months 2 years will have already passed. 

I have decided that I will just grow my hair out until the relaxed ends are no more, however long it takes.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh and I am officially 8 months post today!!! :woohoo: I held on as long as I could, but took out the crochet braids after 5 weeks...it was driving me crazy! I am just not cut out for braids  I am proud of hanging in there bc I wanted to take them out after 2.5 weeks  I am still happy I did them bc I was itching to BC and knew I wasn't ready...so I put my hair away so I couldn't! The plan worked! Now not only has the urge passed, but I want to wait longer than my original goal of 18 months  I just want to have enough length so I am not sad and full of regret for cutting. My heart shaped face would look dumb with no hair  I washed my hair last night and my scalp feels GREAT  I have attached some new pics of my curlies...I  THEM!

P.S. We can do this ladies! Let's keep our eyes on the prize-healthy, gorgeous curls


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Miryoku!


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 19, 2011)

9 weeks from today, I will be BCing and I can't wait!!!


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 19, 2011)

I can't wait to shampoo my hair tomorrow. I have decided to change my regimen to include more cowashing. This will also help me use up some products.


----------



## Roux (Feb 19, 2011)

Hairness said:


> Congratulations Roux!  If it's warm enough around here I might join you.  Please post photos when you do.
> HHJ




yay! I'm moving to the South so I KNOW it will be spring weather there. I'm hoping i'll have a job by then too, if not then i'll be wigging it no problem.


----------



## stephluvshair (Feb 19, 2011)

18 months 1 wk checking in


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 19, 2011)

Happy Belated Miryoku!!!


----------



## Sherae (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I'm checking in at 40 weeks post  
It's challenging but I'm hanging on. I made full APL so I'm in no rush to BC


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 20, 2011)

Today is shampo day! I'm prepooing with Silk Elements Megasilk Olive Moisturizing Treatment with olive oil, right now.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 20, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> ^^Happy birthday!!!!!!!!





jerseygurl said:


> Happy birthday miryoku





destine2grow said:


> Happy Birthday Miryoku!!





LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Happy Birthday Miryoku!





chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Happy Belated Miryoku!!!




Thanks for the Bday wishes everybody! Even though this was the big TWO-ONE I didn't do anything drastic... to my hair that is.  Just tossed Tammy back on. Love this wig by the way. 







I also used PC for the first time ever yesterday. LOVE! LOVE! LOVE! this stuff! I think everybody that stretches or is transitioning should use this stuff. Its SO worth the $12. It made my hair feel like silk.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 20, 2011)

im 50 wks post today. I think I will go to a braider and get my hair braided back today just so I can make it through these next two weeks.


----------



## BobbieDoll (Feb 20, 2011)

What is PC?

I also used PC for the first time ever yesterday. LOVE! LOVE! LOVE! this stuff! I think everybody that stretches or is transitioning should use this stuff. Its SO worth the $12. It made my hair feel like silk.[/QUOTE]


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 20, 2011)

^^ Roux Porsoity Conditioner


----------



## Roux (Feb 20, 2011)

Miryouki you look nice! I just reordered Tammy and a few other half wigs...let me show ya!

http://www.hairsisters.com/en/HALF-...ETIC-DRAWSTRING-FULLCAP-CELTIC-GIRL/index.php

http://www.hairsisters.com/en/HALF-...ETIC-HALF-WIG-INSTANT-WEAVE-HZ-7053/index.php

http://www.hairsisters.com/en/HALF-...YNTHETIC-HALF-WIG-QUICK-WEAVE-TAMMY/index.php


----------



## pinkgreenmommie (Feb 21, 2011)

Ladies,

I am about 20 weeks post with 4a/b hair. I am struggling with the two textures and daily styling has become a head ache. I have shoulder length hair and would like to bun for a while. How do you all get your hair some smooth? I use the scarf method for my edges, but then the rest of my hair looks like its sitting on top of a lil fro. Any help you can give would be great.
TIA


----------



## BobbieDoll (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi all! I think I'm ready to join you all in this journey.  I can't remember when my last relaxer was (I think it was the last week of Nov or the first week of Dec). I'm not very far in my transition but I plan on transitioning for at least a year. My situation is a little unique, I am in the navy and scheduled to deploy in July and not sure how I'm going to properly care for my transitioning hair on the ship. I plan on getting a sew in and then braids right before we leave in July. Any tips or suggestions you ladies care to offer? I was natural before but did the BC before and I don't want to do that this time. I relaxed again because I had just had a baby and didn't think I would have time to care for my hair properly. The issues I am running into now are detangling and dry new growth.


----------



## Imani (Feb 21, 2011)

Got my hair flat ironed and trimmed yesterday. The last of those relaxed ends should be gone and I can officially say I'm all natural now.  I won't know for sure until I wash again, but I'm fairly certain they are all gone now.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Feb 21, 2011)

I think this may be my last year transitioning.  I'm going to go til the end of the year then get a nice hair cut hopefully for my birthday in November.  Laying off the heat for the spring summer and just tiwsting.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 21, 2011)

Bun Mistress said:


> I think this may be my last year transitioning.  I'm going to go til the end of the year then get a nice hair cut hopefully for my birthday in November.  Laying off the heat for the spring summer and just twisting.



I bow down to you, my transitioning inspiration!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey ladies! I posted this in the HYH thread and wanted to share it here with my fellow transitioners  I took down my crochet braids Thursday night and washed my hair! I did my hair into 2 strand twists...the twistout was an EPIC FAIL LOL I wore my hat for 3 days   I washed my hair last night again and a miraculous thing happened! My hair got wet much faster than its usual 5 minutes, which mean the Roux PC is helping! YAY! Also, the back of my hair has finally grown out enough (after cutting it down to half an inch so I could wear an angled bob in November) to almost fit into a bun!  

I smoothed it down with aloe vera juice and tied it down with a scarf! A few curlies escaped, but most complied with my wishes...SO EXCITED! I will be bunning very soon as a PS...I have missed it  I used to wet bun all the time when I was relaxed bc I was lazy and it was low maintenance  So I will be wigging it the next few months (after I flat iron this Friday), and then bunning during the summer! I am encouraged that I will be able to make my transition goal


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

pinkgreenmommie said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I am about 20 weeks post with 4a/b hair. I am struggling with the two textures and daily styling has become a head ache. I have shoulder length hair and would like to bun for a while. How do you all get your hair some smooth? I use the scarf method for my edges, but then the rest of my hair looks like its sitting on top of a lil fro. Any help you can give would be great.
> TIA


 
I'm at the same stage you are with 4a/b hair. I'm transitioning with heat because I can't find any other style I feel secure wearing on a daily basis in a corporate environment. I experience a lot of reversion however on my hairline so I use elasta QP mango butter and then some hair gel as hair gel alone doesn't smooth it down. For the rest of your hair, I would suggest perhaps trying the mango butter? or wrapping to sleep and then using hair pins for the areas that just wouldn't lay low.


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Feb 22, 2011)

what moisturizing conditioners and leave ins are you ladies using?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 22, 2011)

JusMarieJolie said:


> what moisturizing conditioners and leave ins are you ladies using?



Co-washing Conditioners - Herbal Essences Hello Hydration, Suave Almond and Shea Butter

Deep Conditioner - Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment

Leave-ins - Herbal Essences Long-Term Relationship, Cantu Shea Butter


----------



## Roux (Feb 22, 2011)

flat ironed my hair on saturday for a length check (V is hovering around MBL) and it's reverting now. Guess i'm due for a BK set for my mom's group tonight.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 22, 2011)

Roux, you have used BKT? How do you like it? Did you use one with formaldehyde or without it? I am interested in learning more...I have been considering it and researching for months, but I just can't seem to make up my mind SMH My mind changes DAILY about whether I should get it for the summer months  I wonder how useful it will be if you don't use direct heat or blowdrying on the 2 textures. Does it loosen your curl pattern?


----------



## Roux (Feb 22, 2011)

I used a BKT twice during the first part of my transition. It was one with formaldehyde, even the ones marked without it still contain it and it is needed to make the treatment work. I used the encanto brand. It was so damn smelly and fumey if I could have done it outside wearing a gas mask I would have. It loosened my texture for the time being and I feel like i've JUST gotten my curl pattern back about 6 months later. 

Considering the amount of heat involved I wouldn't recommend it unless you have severe issues with detangling. It also doesn't leave your hair straight just loosened a bit so if you're looking for straight hair all the time it definitely requires blow drying to straighten (which is easy and quick with the treatment).


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 22, 2011)

I have been using Neutrogena Triple Moisture (NTM) Daily Deep Conditioner for cowashing, but recently switched to Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner. It is too early to tell if TJ's is a keeper, but I wanted to give it a try bc ppl here raved about it!

I use NTM Moisture Masque for a deep conditioner, but I got a lot of scalp buildup from it (I have a sensitive scalp). I'm not sure if it was bc I needed to clarify or if my scalp doesn't like the ingredients, so I can't recommend either way. My hair did feel very soft from it though  I couldn't deal with the sticky scalp film. I recently switched to Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment for DC and my hair and scalp seem to like it.

I also use Roux PC (Porosity Control) as a final product to close my cuticles. This really seems to be making a difference  

As far as a leave in, I have been using NTM Silk Touch Leave In Creme. It works fine. I also use Bee Mine Balanced Cream Moisturizer. I haven't found an amazing leave in yet. Nothing has blown me away. I am thinking of trying Darcy Botanicals Transitioning Creme, hoping it will WOW me and my hair  My hair actually likes jojoba oil, so maybe that is also a possibility for you. HTH



JusMarieJolie said:


> what moisturizing conditioners and leave ins are you ladies using?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 22, 2011)

Roux, thanks for the quick response  I don't want to wear my hair straight and that is why I wondered if it would be worth it. I was hoping it would blend the 2 textures more, but I don't think anything can do that  I am trying to prepare/budget for the summer and I just wish I could do no/low maintenance styles for the hot months  Hoping I could blend the textures enough for a WnG, but it doesn't sound like that will happen  I'll just have to suck it up and look crazy this summer LOL I just know these 3c/4a curls are going to fight with my relaxed ends and refuse to cooperate  Both my hair textures do what ever they want and rarely listen to directions SMH


----------



## Roux (Feb 22, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 have you tried banding yet? I will band my natural hair and leave the relaxed ends to air dry then brush it out while dry (with my Tangle Teezer) and I have bushy yet straightish hair that I can manipulate well for blending with my half wigs or just wearing buns and such.


----------



## Roux (Feb 22, 2011)

OMG I found my dream wig!!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Woman-Short-Str..._MWA_Wigs_Extensions&var=&hash=item84b72fd584







I need to breathe...and order her at the same time. lol


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 22, 2011)

^^^Roux- I haven't tried banding...how do you do it?


----------



## Roux (Feb 22, 2011)

here is a banding tutorial. I have been doing it forever on my DD's hair to dry and stretch it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEYjdKq0n28


----------



## Roux (Feb 22, 2011)

the only thing that blows about my ordering that wig is since it's coming from either China or Korea it won't be here until 14th-25th


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 22, 2011)

I love those wigs!!!!


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 22, 2011)

this one is nice too


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Just stopping thru to see how you all are.  Keep on keepin' on *throws fist in air*. LOL


----------



## Roux (Feb 22, 2011)

Fab_Nikki I love your hair! just trying to get the most growth possible for my BC!


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Feb 22, 2011)

Roux said:


> @Fab_Nikki I love your hair!* just trying to get the most growth possible for my BC*!


 
Roux thank you!!! @ bolded I hear that.  I would like to be apl right about now. LOL But I tell you I wouldn't change a THING about my BC.  I was in the store today and I saw soooo many natural sisters.  I was drooling and then realized "heeeey imma natural chick too". lol  

Again KEEP ON KEEPIN' ON!!!!!


----------



## growingbrown (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm 50 weeks post today!

Sent from my PG06100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 22, 2011)

I am enjoying my transitioning. I am in it for the long haul!


----------



## Nae (Feb 22, 2011)

I am here because of my daughter...she is now 4 months posts!  I am so happy and she is too.  I have been getting her rod sets for the past 4 weeks.  They seem to do very well in her hair.  she dances 5 times a week.  I am wondering if I should keep doing the rod sets..at least for now, or do it myself...cornrows, etc.  i do plan on getting her braided in a few weeks because she will be in competitions.  any suggestions or advice would be appreciated.

Congrats to all of us who are going natural!  I am and have been for the past 6 years!


----------



## KimPossibli (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm still under this wig. it will be 5 months at the end of february. I ran out of my deep conditioner and my leave in. i was thinking about getting into these phyto products. Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Roux (Feb 23, 2011)

my hair is still pretty straight, had it in two french braids today but took them down and put in four bantu knots. Found some old VO5 leave in and smoothed that on mixed with some super skinny serum. hoping for a nice bk set for tomorrow. 

last day at my internship. going to really miss everyone...think i'm going to skip my growth aids tonight too...


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 23, 2011)

I have to admit that wigs have really stopped most of the transitioning problems I was having in the beginning. Closing in on 1 year post just seems crazy to me. And I realized how much of my relaxed ends I've actually retained. I'm actually kind of proud of myself and I'm ready to stay in this for the long haul.


----------



## Roux (Feb 23, 2011)

just thought about BC'ing a bit earlier than what is is my siggy. I have a friend that is in beauty school and she needs some ethnic hair stuff for her portfolio. This woman has taught me SO much and been there for me in my darkest hour and I think I would let her do my BC as long as I cut the first piece or so myself first.

just need to think a bit more about it but that would mean I would be bcing as early as next week or so!


----------



## Roux (Feb 23, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> I have to admit that wigs have really stopped most of the transitioning problems I was having in the beginning. Closing in on 1 year post just seems crazy to me. And I realized how much of my relaxed ends I've actually retained.* I'm actually kind of proud of myself and I'm ready to stay in this for the long haul*.




same here! it's not easy at all!


----------



## Nae (Feb 24, 2011)

Nae said:


> I am here because of my daughter...she is now 4 months posts! I am so happy and she is too. I have been getting her rod sets for the past 4 weeks. They seem to do very well in her hair. she dances 5 times a week. I am wondering if I should keep doing the rod sets..at least for now, or do it myself...cornrows, etc. i do plan on getting her braided in a few weeks because she will be in competitions. any suggestions or advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Congrats to all of us who are going natural! I am and have been for the past 6 years!


 
bumping for advice...


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 25, 2011)

Well ladies I must leave you all now b/c I just

BC'd!!!!!!!!!!


I left work early and came home with the intention of finally doing the big chop. After seeing how much of the relaxed ends were breaking off from just touching it, I knew it was time. I'm currently DCing so when it's all done with, I'll be sure to post LOTS of pics for you guys!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Nikki, nooooooooo!  Good for you!

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 25, 2011)

what do you ladies think about relaxing your edges while transitioning? Congrats Nikki!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 25, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> what do you ladies think about relaxing your edges while transitioning? Congrats Nikki!!!!!!!!!



 I am confused...how would relaxing edges help to transition? This is the first I have heard of this strategy. It would just lengthen how long it took to go natural ultimately IMO. I would never do it because I am transitioning to escape the relaxer  I love my curlies, but if it works for some ladies, then they should go for it...I just have no idea how it would help erplexed


----------



## sikora (Feb 25, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> what do you ladies think about relaxing your edges while transitioning? Congrats Nikki!!!!!!!!!



I don't wear my hair in a bun or slicked back styles, so I don't miss the look and even with my bantu knots/ twist and curl styles my hair is stretched so it lays down fine on its own when I wear a head band.


----------



## sikora (Feb 25, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I am confused...how would relaxing edges help to transition? This is the first I have heard of this strategy. It would just lengthen how long it took to go natural ultimately IMO. I would never do it because I am transitioning to escape the relaxer  I love my curlies, but if it works for some ladies, then they should go for it...I just have no idea how it would help erplexed



I think this might also cause more problems in the long run because instead of having 1 line of demarcation on the hair strand there would be several sections of double textures which would lead to more frustration.


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 25, 2011)

Just breezing by to say God bless the person who invented banding. It's made my life so much easier and reduced the amount of time I spend on my hair, kept SSKs to a minimum, combing is now so much easier. I've decided to keep on transitioning instead of BCing this month. If you haven't tried it already, I highly recommend it. Tons of videos on you tube too. HHG ladies!


----------



## Roux (Feb 25, 2011)

about to hop in the shower to protein DC until my sister gets back with my bobby pins so I can do this style and HOPEFULLY dry by tomorrow.


----------



## Roux (Feb 25, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> what do you ladies think about relaxing your edges while transitioning? Congrats Nikki!!!!!!!!!



I wouldn't do it because I think when I BC it will look strange that I have hair everywhere but my edges that is really short in comparison. 

Nikki congrats! I can't wait to see! I'm so pumped!!!!


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 25, 2011)

Roux said:


> OMG I found my dream wig!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Woman-Short-Str..._MWA_Wigs_Extensions&var=&hash=item84b72fd584
> 
> ...


 
Girl you made me hurry up and buy this! 
My very first full wig! She looks like a bad mamajamma,and I hope I love it!


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh,and I'm lurking here to help a little girl transition out of a relaxer. I hope this goes smoothly. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Roux (Feb 25, 2011)

ladybeesrch said:


> Girl you made me hurry up and buy this!
> My very first full wig! She looks like a bad mamajamma,and I hope I love it!


 aint she cute! shipping takes forever but it's so cute! I can't wait!


----------



## dr.j (Feb 26, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Well ladies I must leave you all now b/c I just
> 
> BC'd!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 

 NikkiQ!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## dr.j (Feb 26, 2011)

Checking in at 20 months post!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 26, 2011)

Ill be 51 weeks post tomorrow!


----------



## mariefof (Feb 26, 2011)

1. How far into the transition are you? 16 months post

2. Whats your transition goal? At least a nice puff before i BC


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 26, 2011)

All the ladies who are BCing are really tempting me right about now. I think I have to put my hair away so this temptation will pass. Congratulations to all BC'ers!!!

Meanwhile going into my 15th month and I finally had a decent looking braidout using my shea butter mix.

Three months until my BC *fingers crossed*


----------



## mariefof (Feb 26, 2011)

Lafani said:


> Just breezing by to say God bless the person who invented banding. It's made my life so much easier and reduced the amount of time I spend on my hair, kept SSKs to a minimum, combing is now so much easier. I've decided to keep on transitioning instead of BCing this month. If you haven't tried it already, I highly recommend it. Tons of videos on you tube too. HHG ladies!



i checked the banding technique on youtube but i am confused about the relaxed ends part: do you band the relaxed ends as well?Does it have the same outcome as for the natural part?


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 28, 2011)

I asked that because HairCrush relaxed her edges while she was transitioning and she said it really helped her.


----------



## Roux (Feb 28, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> I asked that because HairCrush relaxed her edges while she was transitioning and she said it really helped her.


interesting I didn't know that. I haven't worn my hair out that much to think it would significantly help me out and I wouldn't want to get tempted and slap relaxer on all of it while i'm at it...

glad my wigs get here tomorrow I am so ready for a change...I have already spotted another wig I want plus two phony ponies...


----------



## Roux (Mar 1, 2011)

bumping because I got my wigs! woot!


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 1, 2011)

^^^^omg I'm jealous!!!!  How are the wigs? Are they worth it? Which ones did you get? How long did it take to get them?


----------



## Roux (Mar 1, 2011)

i'm wearing the Sensationnel HZ 7053 right now and I like it! was able to sorta blend since I was in braids but it's a bit shiny so i put on a headband to make it less noticeable. 

I tried on Celtic Girl and I will LOVE her once I figure out the blending. I'm on the search for a full shoulder length wig with layers that looks natural that i don't have to leave any hair out for. 

Oh and I got Tammy but i've worn her plenty before....


----------



## Prinncipality (Mar 1, 2011)

4 months strong...only a zillion more left to go.


----------



## Roux (Mar 3, 2011)

where is everyone? shole is lonely in here...

decided that my HZ 7053 half wig isn't blending perfectly like i'd like so i'm going to whip out Tammy. Gotta cowash tonight and detangle. cowashing in braids isn't for me...feel like my curls were about to matt.


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 3, 2011)

1 month from now I will be 1 year post


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 3, 2011)

I've been doing good with my transition. I'm trying not to make a big deal out of one year post so to not tempt myself to BC because I know its still not enough growth. I want to go 18 months, but I may take this until all of the relaxed ends just fall off.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey Roux 

It is mid-terms week here at my school so my posting has been even scarcer than before. I'm still hanging in there; just made 11 months yesterday!

I've been braided up for almost two months now and I'm really starting to miss my hair  I think I'm just plain tired of braids. The only good thing about these braids is the convenience. Hopefully when I take these down in May* I'll be full APL 

*I re-do the perimeter every six weeks and do the inside as needed.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 3, 2011)

One week away from double digits! Whoo-hoo!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey all! So excited that so many are about to hit double digits/one year! I am still plugging along...but getting a bit discouraged/frustrated in my own journey. I don't want to chop it off anymore (at least currently LOL), but I just don't know what to do with it  My scalp has been itchy, my hair has been dry and just generally uncooperative  I love that I am fully natural at my nape, but it makes styling a big challenge! All the transitioning styles I can do (braid outs, twist outs, flat twists, etc.) are time consuming and no longer look nice like they used to earlier in the transition  I even tried a rollerset for the first time & I look like a grandma  And the back is too short to wet or dry bun  I just want something low maintenance to do with my hair right now & to find awesome natural products that work for my hair!!!  But on the upside, I'll have enough growth by the summer to wet bun all summer long  Just currently in a hair/styling funk is all


----------



## naturalpride (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm still in this transitioning marathon. I'm wearing two-strand twist at the moment.
Which is a great transitioning style for me, because I don't have to deal with my hair regularly and I stay tangle free


----------



## theEclectanista (Mar 3, 2011)

http://moptopmaven.blogspot.com/p/hair-101.html <---- GOOD RESOURCES!!!


----------



## Prinncipality (Mar 3, 2011)

So yesterday my hair laughed in my face. I swear I had a "They're all gonna laugh at you" a la _Carrie_ moment. I was already running late for work so i just pulled it back into dry lopsided messy bun and left. 

I ended up having the last laugh though. After an intensive moisturizing session last night I think I managed to get it back on track.


----------



## Roux (Mar 3, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Hey all! So excited that so many are about to hit double digits/one year! I am still plugging along...but getting a bit discouraged/frustrated in my own journey. I don't want to chop it off anymore (at least currently LOL), but I just don't know what to do with it  My scalp has been itchy, my hair has been dry and just generally uncooperative  I love that I am fully natural at my nape, but it makes styling a big challenge! All the transitioning styles I can do (braid outs, twist outs, flat twists, etc.) are time consuming and no longer look nice like they used to earlier in the transition  I even tried a rollerset for the first time & I look like a grandma  And the back is too short to wet or dry bun  I just want something low maintenance to do with my hair right now & to find awesome natural products that work for my hair!!!  But on the upside, I'll have enough growth by the summer to wet bun all summer long  Just currently in a hair/styling funk is all



poor thing! It's one thing to experience these issues with one texture but two? enough to make you shave your head!

I noticed for my scalp that I have to really keep it clean AND oiled or it gets a bit itchy or buildup. Maybe try an ACV rinse and try to avoid products on your scalp and then oil it lightly. 

I got to about 8 months and couldn't do braid outs or BK sets anymore so I got on with wigs and weaves. Matter of fact, if it weren't for wigs and weaves I would either be natural or relaxed right now .


----------



## Roux (Mar 3, 2011)

So last week I chopped a 1/8 portion of the back of my head. Just wondering about my texture. Well after cowashing last night the strange waves became curls...I had no idea I had curls. It looks 4a but typing confuses me. 

Put on my trusted Tammy halfwig and I think I will be wearing her for the rest of the month unless I have an interview...back in a bun with a phony bun my hair will go...hopefully.


----------



## jerseygurl (Mar 3, 2011)

My hair is really finicky. The natural parts loves my shea butter mix but the relaxed part is rebelling like crazy  I had to pull my braidout into a puff today because it looked crazy in the back.


----------



## destine2grow (Mar 3, 2011)

My edges are sore! i have been wearing my silk scarf under my wig and not using the combs! I am just going to continue to aplly my castor oil to my scalp and edges!

Today is also co wash and deep condition day! i think I'm going to use all SSI products! Saturday I will be 21wks post! So far all is well since I have up the protein! My fine hair loves and need it!


----------



## shermeezy (Mar 3, 2011)

It will make a year for me next month. I'm still not sure about how to style my hair. I rely on roller setting and flat ironing the roots for the most part. My braid outs don't look great anymore either. I don't have too much time to spend on my hair so styling challenges are really frustrating. I have been relying on buns quite a bit but I'm tired of looking like a stuffy school teacher. I will give banding a shot. Not sure how that will work with my relaxed ends. My goal is to reach a point where I can put my natural hair into a bun for days when I don't have time for a style. Maybe that will be around the 2 year mark.


----------



## Roux (Mar 3, 2011)

shermaine when I band I only band down to my line of demarcation and stop. My relaxed hair will try straight no problem.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm still hanging in there after 20 months post and I've been toying with the idea of chopping but I still want to hold out a little longer.  I've been under a lacefront for the last couple of months and I'm  really tired of wearing it. Holding out is getting really hard.

I also think I'm going to start using more products geared toward natural hair because what I've been using up to this point doesn't seem to be working anymore.


----------



## msbettyboop (Mar 4, 2011)

mariefof said:


> i checked the banding technique on youtube but i am confused about the relaxed ends part: do you band the relaxed ends as well?Does it have the same outcome as for the natural part?



It's not possible to band the relaxed ends as they are too thin. I band up until where my natural hair ends and then twist the relaxed ends or just leave it alone since it will dry straight either way. I have about 80% natural hair and 20% relaxed plus I'm mostly natural at the back so it works. If you're only a couple of months in and have mostly relaxed hair, it might not work.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 4, 2011)

Roux- thanks for the sympathy  I am just trying to make it to my derm appt next Friday without  I have got to figure out why my scalp is so unhappy right now! I really have to keep my scalp clean as well...it hates chemicals, dirt, and buildup of any kind  I just washed it tonight & I am happy with it again  I really can't go more than 2-3 days between washing it or my scalp gets super itchy.  I used an ACV rinse for the first time on Sunday and will definitely try to make it at least a weekly thing...I will say my scalp doesn't seem to be a fan of being oiled  Only time will tell if that is an always thing or just a current issue bc of my scalp problems



Roux said:


> poor thing! It's one thing to experience these issues with one texture but two? enough to make you shave your head!
> 
> I noticed for my scalp that I have to really keep it clean AND oiled or it gets a bit itchy or buildup. Maybe try an ACV rinse and try to avoid products on your scalp and then oil it lightly.
> 
> I got to about 8 months and couldn't do braid outs or BK sets anymore so I got on with wigs and weaves. Matter of fact, if it weren't for wigs and weaves I would either be natural or relaxed right now .


----------



## Roux (Mar 5, 2011)

I really am loving daily cowashing.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 5, 2011)

^^^How do you do it daily with the 2 textures? Do you have enough length to wet bun daily?


----------



## Roux (Mar 5, 2011)

I cowash then put it in braids and put on a halfwig the next day. I never wear my hair out anymore...


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey ladies! I posted this in HYH thread and wanted to post it here too  On Saturday night, I did a honey-olive oil pre poo on my hair for an hour & then washed & conditioned it! It made it clear to me that my hair loves honey & EVOO Think I'll probably do these natural, uber moisturizing pre-poos instead of DC most weeks since chemicals are not my friend right now Just seems like my hair does better with them. I sectioned my hair into 4 ponytails & let it airdry for 2-3h. Then I blow dried my hair.

Then on Sunday night, I flat ironed my hair on 375 degrees with 2 passes. My hair looked really nice...it felt strange to use heat (as I haven't used it all year bc I am on a personal low heat challenge). I plan to only use heat 4x this year! So far, so good. But my hair is already reverting  Ugh! But I am just going to deal with it bc it will likely be a reality of being natural  Wish I could post pics, but bc I'm in the HYH challenge, I can't post pics of my true length! You guys will see it in less than 4 months  I will say this, my natural hair is so thick & it looks a bit ridiculous bc the back is much shorter & much fuller than the front! Bc it is only several inches long, it kinda sticks out & looks like a helmet 

I am glad I did this bc it encouraged me to keep taking care of my hair. It gets discouraging when you can't truly see the growth bc of shrinkage, but I actually saw my progress & it has only been 2 months  But it did just reiterate for me that my nape grows the slowest  And since I cut it down to half an inch in some places, it will be a long time until I can go 100% natural with length...but I am in it for the long haul  Thanks for being such an encouragement in my hair journey! I really couldn't do this without you ladies support! I  yall


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 7, 2011)

Whoo-hoo!!! I'm in the double-digits now!!! Ten months is the longest I have ever gone without a relaxer. Yes, I went without a relaxer during my two pregnancies. But, that was nine months and more so for the health of my boys. I am a happy camper!!

Also, I have found the perfect (well, to me, anyway) wig that I want to buy. It is 3c/4a textured and it definitely looks like a beautiful natural head of hair. As soon as I get paid, I'm ordering it.


----------



## prtybrwnis (Mar 7, 2011)

I am at 12.5 months transitioning and my goal is 2 years.


----------



## Roux (Mar 7, 2011)

welp. I BC'd.


----------



## Nuelle (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm finally at 18 months!!! Had my stylist not rescheduled my appointment last week, I would have been natural. I was so ready to do the BC and couldn't wait. Then, got cold feet when I got in today. Instead settled for a trim. Unfortunately, got a little bit of heat damage after going to a new stylist a couple of weeks ago. My hair was so straight but it just kept snapping erplexed. Never again! Will probably try to lay off the heat for the next few months. I have a few braided styles that I want to try.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats to everybody who BC'd and are making goals! All you long term transitioners are keeping me motivated to go 18 months.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 8, 2011)

^^^They are encouraging me too! I told my natural friends that I think I am going to try to lengthen my transition to next April (from 18 months originally to 22 months in April) & they looked at me like I was crazy LOL I told them I wanted some length before I BC'ed  They just think I should get it over with...but I am not going to do it until I am ready  Whenever that is


----------



## growingbrown (Mar 8, 2011)

I am 1 year post today!!!!!
I will be officially 1 year on the 9th!!!!
I am so happy I made it this far! Believe me it was the help of all you ladies..... without your encouragement I don't think I would have lasted this long. Thank you.... I will continue this journey for a few more months then I will be fully natural!!!

Sent from my PG06100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## dr.j (Mar 8, 2011)

Congratulations, ladies, on all of the milestones!

And  to Roux on her BC!!!


----------



## Roux (Mar 8, 2011)

haven't taken pics yet. I just started thinking about the fact that detangling is getting so hard that I might be damaging my natural hair and i'm wigging it 99% of the time anyways...


----------



## 05girl (Mar 8, 2011)

12 weeks checking in.
starting to get skurred. 
may be paranoid in thinking my hair is breaking....
gotta find a regiment quick!


----------



## Ms. Martina (Mar 8, 2011)

Checking in at 9 months post as of yesterday!


----------



## destine2grow (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats to Roux on your BC! Today is cowash day! I am hanging in there I am transitioning or 2yrs! I have a long way to go but u ladies keep me motivated!


----------



## Hairness (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi All,

I gotta tell you, I am sick of this process!  Dealing with these two textures is so high maintenance and time consuming....it's like a second job!  I thought for sure the moment it got warm enough for me to go without a hat...chop-CHOP!!  Well, until I discovered something quite by accident...waves!  To explain, I have 4b hair or at least I think that's what it is, I'm not entirely sure. I've never in life tried to acheive waves, I thought either you had them or you didn't...I had no idea you could create them!

My transitioning style has been a tucked in ponytail just about everday.  It has become increasing difficult to make it look nice.  The kinky curls around my face and other places just would not lay down, I don't care what I did, gel, Edge Control, nothing!  It also looked bad...I work in corporate and it just didn't look polished at all!  I couldn't wait to cut!  

Right now, I have cute little waves, from yesterday!  Yes, you heard right, they just don't move, so I didn't disturb them and wore them again today.  If I can reproduce this, I might be able to make it to my 1-year straight anniversary in May (making it to my 1-year texlax anniversary in August is highly unlikey).  

I feel much better about how I look and the fact that I don't have to comb my hair everyday is good too...less manipulation.  

Is anyone else out there sporting the "wave" look?  Even if you're not, I'd appreciate your input.  

TIA
HHG
P.S.  The waves stop at my permed hair...my permed hair is still straight.


----------



## pixxy76 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi All new here and transitioning , I am 5months post and hoping to make it to 2 years, no particular lenght just health big hair!


----------



## malibu4590 (Mar 8, 2011)

pixxy76 said:


> Hi All new here and transitioning , I am 5months post and hoping to make it to 2 years, no particular lenght just health big hair!



Welcome Pixxy! This is a good thread to help you on your journey. I know it has helped me though I don't post often. I'm 3 years post and made a thread if you care to check it out.


----------



## jerseygurl (Mar 8, 2011)

Malibu 3 years post?! Wow good job. And I thought I was something with 15 months post.


----------



## malibu4590 (Mar 8, 2011)

jerseygurl said:


> Malibu 3 years post?! Wow good job. And I thought I was something with 15 months post.



Yes, thank you. I haven't taken any recent pics in its natural shrunken state but will make sure I do it on my next wash and post pics here.


----------



## pixxy76 (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks Malibu, you inspire me 3 years !!!!!! off to check out your post, glad I am in the right place


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Mar 8, 2011)

malibu4590... Congrats on the 3 years..

I'm working on my 15th month of transitioning..


----------



## dr.j (Mar 9, 2011)

Hairness said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I gotta tell you, I am sick of this process!  Dealing with these two textures is so high maintenance and time consuming....it's like a second job! I thought for sure the moment it got warm enough for me to go without a hat...chop-CHOP!! Well, until I discovered something quite by accident...waves!  To explain, I have 4b hair or at least I think that's what it is, I'm not entirely sure. I've never in life tried to acheive waves, I thought either you had them or you didn't...I had no idea you could create them!
> 
> ...


 
Yep - I bun all day every day so I've been sporting waves. I spritz my hair with water or water/aloe gel mix, add a little Eco Styler gel to the edges and put on my scarf.  I put my hair in 3-6 braids every few days at night to try to blend the two textures --- so the "wave" to relaxed doesn't look too noticable.


----------



## dr.j (Mar 9, 2011)

malibu4590 said:


> Welcome Pixxy! This is a good thread to help you on your journey. I know it has helped me though I don't post often. I'm 3 years post and made a thread if you care to check it out.


 

Malibu, I wanna be like you when I grow up!


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Mar 9, 2011)

Hairness said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I gotta tell you, I am sick of this process!  Dealing with these two textures is so high maintenance and time consuming....it's like a second job! I thought for sure the moment it got warm enough for me to go without a hat...chop-CHOP!! Well, until I discovered something quite by accident...waves!  To explain, I have 4b hair or at least I think that's what it is, I'm not entirely sure. I've never in life tried to acheive waves, I thought either you had them or you didn't...I had no idea you could create them!
> 
> ...


 
I feel your pain I am the same way The style you see in my Avatar is my signature style.. Well my hair is getting lighter and the ponytail is a little dark so it doesn't even look good anymore with the fake ponytail.. I need to Henna and Indigo.. The frizz I get it looks like I done nothing to my hair at all.. It sticks up all over my head and I can gel it to death and still nothing.. I am on a search to get a cute ponytail and I will share if I can work this out.. I will start at making my own curly pudding.. I plan to do is start with flaxseed gel and maybe aloe, or mango or shea butter and mix up some oils and see if that will work.. I was thinking about just putting the pudding all over my NG when I go to slick the pony tail back and hope it will look neat..

I went as far as to put honey in my Ecostyler gel with some oils and I added too much honey the next morning my scarf was stuck to my head  but my hair was slicked down with no flyaways..or frizz.. My hair was kind of sticky on the side..


----------



## Hairness (Mar 9, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> I feel your pain I am the same way The style you see in my Avatar is my signature style.. Well my hair is getting lighter and the ponytail is a little dark so it doesn't even look good anymore with the fake ponytail.. I need to Henna and Indigo.. The frizz I get it looks like I done nothing to my hair at all.. It sticks up all over my head and I can gel it to death and still nothing.. I am on a search to get a cute ponytail and I will share if I can work this out.. *I will start at making my own curly pudding.. I plan to do is start with flaxseed gel and maybe aloe, or mango or shea butter and mix up some oils and see if that will work.. I was thinking about just putting the pudding all over my NG when I go to slick the pony tail back and hope it will look neat..*
> 
> I went as far as to put honey in my Ecostyler gel with some oils and I added too much honey the next morning my scarf was stuck to my head  but my hair was slicked down with no flyaways..or frizz.. My hair was kind of sticky on the side..


 
@dr. j - Yep - I bun all day every day so I've been sporting waves. I spritz my hair with water or water/aloe gel mix, add a little Eco Styler gel to the edges and put on my scarf*. I put my hair in 3-6 braids every few days at night to try to blend the two textures --- so the "wave" to relaxed doesn't look too noticable. *
I will have to try this...on the weekend, just in case it doesn't work for me. (I haven't figured out how to multi-quote yet btw) How long does it take the braided hair to lay flat in waves? You're waves are beautiful! Mine are a lot smaller and the temples almost look like they want to curl but I guess the Eco Styler stop them in their tracks! 

@LadyMacgyver - I think it was the Eco Styler that made the waves. I decided to add it and a lot of it before I went to bed. When I took off my scarf in the morning, voila!, I had waves!..I still haven't combed my hair! I would be very interested in your gel recipe. I made my own pomade using Napural 85's recipes on YouTube. I added essential oils to it for health and a better smell.  

Thank you ladies!

HHG.


----------



## Hairness (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh Wow!  I totally forgot to mention....I cut my hair this weekend!  No, not the BC but a seriously LC (little cut).  Well, I was drying my hair in 5 ponytails and just staring at the stragglely, thin, uneven relaxed ends and I couldn't take how horrible they looked.  My last trim was in December.  I was trying to wait another few weeks when I had time to flat iron but they just looked so bad.  I got my shears, opened each ponytail and clipped about two inches.  I'll try to post some pictures.  Gives me a thought though....I might just keep trimming until the relaxed ends are gone altogether...let's see if I make it another 3 months...stayed tuned...


----------



## KimPossibli (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm going to be 23 weeks on Sunday. I've been doing rollersets for a bit and they have been coming out kinda cute..  

I wanna get a black rinse. I am considering going to the salon for a black rinse and and a rollerset for this wedding I am attending on the 25th. I'll be a full 6 months then.

Why did my friend suggest to me that if I went to the salon I would end up with a relaxer? transitioning is really a mental as well as physical journey for me. Its not gonna be all sunshine and roses but yuh know what neither was my relaxed hair......


----------



## Melissa-jane (Mar 10, 2011)

Hairness said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I gotta tell you, I am sick of this process!  Dealing with these two textures is so high maintenance and time consuming....it's like a second job!  I thought for sure the moment it got warm enough for me to go without a hat...chop-CHOP!!  Well, until I discovered something quite by accident...waves!  To explain, I have 4b hair or at least I think that's what it is, I'm not entirely sure. I've never in life tried to acheive waves, I thought either you had them or you didn't...I had no idea you could create them!
> 
> ...



I can get waves.... Thanks for reminding me.

Had a big bad braidout hair day today. I hate relaxed no curl ends and as for rollers, they are just uncomfortable. Sigh


----------



## Melissa-jane (Mar 10, 2011)

Itgirl said:


> I'm going to be 23 weeks on Sunday. I've been doing rollersets for a bit and they have been coming out kinda cute..
> 
> I wanna get a black rinse. I am considering going to the salon for a black rinse and and a rollerset for this wedding I am attending on the 25th. I'll be a full 6 months then.
> 
> Why did my friend suggest to me that if I went to the salon I would end up with a relaxer? transitioning is really a mental as well as physical journey for me. Its not gonna be all sunshine and roses but yuh know what neither was my relaxed hair......



Maybe do a henna indigo treatment.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you all ladies, you guys have really helped  today with your inspiring messages. 

I did a braid out 5.5 months post and I know it was not good, I wanted a break from heat, I am just going back to the bun. I can't have my hair straight all the time. My scalp is getting dry too. X


----------



## Hairness (Mar 10, 2011)

Melissa-jane said:


> *I can get waves*.... Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> Had a big bad braidout hair day today. I hate relaxed no curl ends and as for rollers, they are just uncomfortable. Sigh


 
You're welcome! Aren't they the best?! I haven't combed my hair since Sunday....well, a little in the back because it got little fuzzy. I'm trying figure out how to pre-poo before my next shampoo...my hair is frozen in place right now and I don't dare comb it. How do you pre-poo from this style? 

TIA
HHG


----------



## shaun0822 (Mar 10, 2011)

I certainly undertstand frustration.  I'm still trying to find the right routine and formula for keeping my new growth moisturized all week long.  My relaxed ends don't seem to have a problem staying soft and moisturized.  

This past Thursday I did a prepoo with oil and that definitely helped with my knots and tangles.  I was so happy.  Then, I took the time and cornbraided my hair in a lot more braids than I usually do and put blue flexi-rods on my relaxed ends.  When I wore it out yesterday, I had better curls on my relaxed ends than I ever have.  My new growth was still a little dry and so I'll have to tweak my products again--add some shea butter to my KammyTube conditioner mix.  However, I think I can make it now.  

The only 'bad' part of my hairstyle were my edges.  They looked thick, but I don't like  putting eco styler on the edges and aloe vera doesn't work.  So, I'm going to try to find an eco styler recipe mix since I have a whole jar to use.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Mar 11, 2011)

Been gone for a while but checking in. Currently 14 months post and just took down some kinky twists I had for a little over a month. Bout to get ready to pre-poo with EVCO, EVO, and a little WGO. Then shampoo (clarifying one) DC with ORS hair mayo and from there I don't know lol. I have so few relaxed ends left either from chopping them off here and there or breakage that I just feel like BCing and other times I don't. Decisions decisions.


----------



## KimPossibli (Mar 14, 2011)

another week another rollerset... its ok.. i think i am going to have used more hold product on my roots.. its looking a bit helmetish.. ah well.. happy to find a relatively simple transitioning style.. hopefully this will hold me for the most part until august :/


----------



## shaun0822 (Mar 14, 2011)

Itgirl said:


> another week another rollerset... its ok.. i think i am going to have used more hold product on my roots.. its looking a bit helmetish.. ah well.. happy to find a relatively simple transitioning style.. hopefully this will hold me for the most part until august :/


 

You have a product that 'holds' your roots!! Do tell the name. I have given up trying to hide the roots at the center of my head for twists. I am rockin' two textures. LOL!! I woud like to find something that does something. ...


----------



## Bun Mistress (Mar 14, 2011)

hello all. I'm still laying off the heat (on month 2, the first month went by quickly). I tried a new moisture dc by bumble bumble this weekend and did a braid out. My hair is all soft and fluffy today. Hang in there peeps. It gets easier.


----------



## destine2grow (Mar 14, 2011)

i'm 23 wks post, still hanging in there! So far so good! trying to use up products and find my staples.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 14, 2011)

My hair's still trucking and so am I. Cowashing once a week and dcing once a week are pretty much my reggie elements. Peace to all still on the transition.


----------



## Bornagainnatural (Mar 14, 2011)

So what do you do at only 1 month in? Taking all suggestions- hair is broken off and trying to decide where to start. I have coconut oil and unrefined shea- been cowash 2x week but need a "real" beginners reg! Help lol


----------



## KimPossibli (Mar 15, 2011)

shaun0822

Its two factors that are essential in 'holding' my roots. 

I use Paul Mitchell Modern elixirs styling serum and apply directly to my damp roots and roll keeping it taut. That works for me and keeps the helmet look at bay for about 4 days. 

I find when I just rub in my palm and then on to my hair my roots dont hold as well.  I dont think the serum is the best hold product though. after I finish it I might try a setting lotion.


----------



## dr.j (Mar 15, 2011)

Bornagainnatural :welcome3:
I would say to make sure your hair is moisturized. I'm sure some of the other ladies will chime in with what worked for them. If it's not moisture, then you may need a protein treatment. For me, moisture has and continues to be a problem. I'm still trying to find a good moisturizer. Currently trying Shea Moisture Curl and Style Milk. We'll see....


----------



## Bornagainnatural (Mar 15, 2011)

dr.j said:


> Bornagainnatural :welcome3:
> I would say to make sure your hair is moisturized. I'm sure some of the other ladies will chime in with what worked for them. If it's not moisture, then you may need a protein treatment. For me, moisture has and continues to be a problem. I'm still trying to find a good moisturizer. Currently trying Shea Moisture Curl and Style Milk. We'll see....



I will def do that. What about this apogee 2 step? Any suggestions? Thank you!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone noticing that their natural hair dries much faster than their relaxed ends? Just wondering why.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Anyone noticing that their natural hair dries much faster than their relaxed ends? Just wondering why.



its atually opposite for me. i think its because the relaxer and dye made my hair porous. i bought Roux porosity control a couple weeks ago and it feels ALOT better. maybe you can try it for your new growth


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 15, 2011)

^^^My hair is like Miryoku's! My hair is so porous & I am using Roux PC...my relaxed hair dries much quicker


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 15, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> its atually opposite for me. i think its because the relaxer and dye made my hair porous. i bought Roux porosity control a couple weeks ago and it feels ALOT better. maybe you can try it for your new growth



That's a product to consider. Thanks! Maybe my new growth is more porous than the relaxed ends.


----------



## growingbrown (Mar 15, 2011)

I am 53 weeks post today. I am experimenting with transitioning style that dont require heat for the first time with this much growth. It is a lot of work especially when I cant braid like I normally would because of my long nails. I am struggling with this but hopefully I'll make it through without turning to heat again.... or cuting!

Wish me luck ladies...


----------



## jerseygurl (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi ladies, checking in at 15 months post. My hair is currently hidden under crochet braids. I plan to take them out on Friday or Saturday, wash my cornrows and install another set of crochets.

I hope to get to June before I BC. I will probably trim twice before then. Hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## dr.j (Mar 15, 2011)

Bornagainnatural said:


> I will def do that. What about this apogee 2 step? Any suggestions? Thank you!


 
Apogee 2 step seems to be a popular protein treatment here on the board.  I've only used it a few times a long time ago and then realized that my issue was moisture so haven't used it since.  Hopefully others will chime in.


----------



## dr.j (Mar 15, 2011)

Here are two pictures after I washed my hair tonight. I put it in 4 ponytails to airdry. These are pictures of the 2 back ponytails.  The back grows a lot faster than the front.


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 16, 2011)

Roux, soooooooo...i got my wig today.
Did you get yours?



This is NOTHING like the one i ordered!
I'm glad it was cheap,so I'm not mad,but they're getting "her" back,whatever "her" name is. . She gots ta go!


----------



## c0urtkneee (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey ladies; fav leave-in conditioner?
My hair is semi-dry & I currently use the Cantu, but I hate how it smells.
Any & all suggestions are welcome :]


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 16, 2011)

c0urtkneee said:


> Hey ladies; fav leave-in conditioner?
> My hair is semi-dry & I currently use the Cantu, but I hate how it smells.
> Any & all suggestions are welcome :]



I use Cantu whenever my hair's wet (only on the relaxed portions, though since it dries out my new growth). Otherwise, my daily leave-in is Herbal Essences' Long-Term Relationship Split End Protector.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Mar 17, 2011)

Hairness that gel was a hot mess.. lol Back to the drawing board on that.. Really don't think I can mix anything with the flax seed gel besides aloe vera and oils because its so slimy it doesn't stick to the shea or aloe butter... But I did get this product from Elasta QP that I saw this lady use you U-tube called Feels like silk styling gel.. That's been hleping with the pontails.. Also got this new gel from Ecostyler with Argan Oil and I been using so much gel that I am co-washing more than I usually do.  I ended up getting the clear and Argan oil ecostyler gel and that is working pretty good.  Still have some flyaways but not as much as b4..


----------



## c0urtkneee (Mar 17, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I use Cantu whenever my hair's wet (only on the relaxed portions, though since it dries out my new growth). Otherwise, my daily leave-in is Herbal Essences' Long-Term Relationship Split End Protector.


 
I`ll have to try the HE out again, I forgot I had it.
Thanks for the suggestion :]


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 17, 2011)

c0urtkneee said:


> I`ll have to try the HE out again, I forgot I had it.
> Thanks for the suggestion :]



No problem! Let me know how it goes.

LadyMacgyver 
I love Ecostyler's Argan Oil Gel. It smells good and my hair likes it. No problems right now.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 18, 2011)

9 months post today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ladies I really think I'm going to BC soon. I washed my hair the other day and realized that I don't have much relaxed hair left. In some places it's less than an inch. I went to Walgreens last night and bought Shea Moisture's Curl Kit while it was on sale. Might be BCing this weekend depending on how my hair responds to these products

Sent from my Vortex using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Ijanei (Mar 18, 2011)

Next week marks 10 months post for me. I'm so happy to reach dbl digits. I am so itching to bc, the middle of my hair is mostly natural from all the cuts I did. I am going to try to wait another 6 months at least.


----------



## afiyabirdie (Mar 18, 2011)

how do you ladies deal with tangling during the transitioning process???


----------



## ladysaraii (Mar 18, 2011)

afiyabirdie said:


> how do you ladies deal with tangling during the transitioning process???


 

lots of conditioner or something with lots of slippage.  When I take my hair down, I have to make sure that I take my time and just work my fingers through my hair to get them out before I wash.

When I wash, I use my  shower comb to detangle


----------



## Prinncipality (Mar 18, 2011)

So I returned to elasta qp mango butter for my daily moisturizer and my hair seems happy again. I began using it pre lhcf and abandoned it like a fairweather friend to follow the lhcf bandwagons. Tsk tsk. I must say I think the new formula (with the olive oil) works even better for me then the old and I still love the smell. Yum!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 18, 2011)

afiyabirdie said:


> how do you ladies deal with tangling during the transitioning process???



Lots of conditioner
Detangling under a shower with the aforementioned
Patience
Sectioning hair
Combing tip to root


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 18, 2011)

afiyabirdie said:


> how do you ladies deal with tangling during the transitioning process???



Leaving it alone. I'm a very happy transitioner because I half-wig it up most of the time. I dont see my hair 90% of the time. Its braided up and under a wig. Before I started doing this me and my hair would get in day long fights of trying to slick it back in a bun or detangle it enough so it would lie flat.  It was not fun. So now the only time I see my hair is when its detangling day which is about once a month now and I deal with it then with LOTS of conditioner a denman and PATIENCE. And if your not a wig person there are other options such as weaves, buns, braids, twists and updos. Just anything where you can leave your hair alone for an extended period of time.


----------



## Hairness (Mar 18, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> @Hairness that gel was a hot mess.. lol Back to the drawing board on that.. Really don't think I can mix anything with the flax seed gel besides aloe vera and oils because its so slimy it doesn't stick to the shea or aloe butter... But I did get this product from Elasta QP that I saw this lady use you U-tube called Feels like silk styling gel.. That's been hleping with the pontails.. Also got this new gel from Ecostyler with Argan Oil and I been using so much gel that I am co-washing more than I usually do. I ended up getting the clear and Argan oil ecostyler gel and that is working pretty good. Still have some flyaways but not as much as b4..


 
Oh no!! What was the name of that gel? I used Ecostyler with Olive Oil. When I decided to shampoo my hair on Sunday, I sprayed it with my daily moisturizing mix (VO5 Herbal Essence Con, Vegetable Glycerin & Water) then placed a plastic bag over it. It "wet" my hair enough for me to able to fingercomb, then comb and add my pre-poo oils.

Since the first time I did this wasn't planned, I wasn't able to duplicate it with as much success as the first time. Right now my hair is fuzzy around my face and at the nape. It is not laying down even with extra gel, the tie down last night and this morning! I wanted to do this for a month but I might let out next week....I haven't decided. My hair wants to curl and I am seriously going against the grain right now. I don't flat iron or blow dry so I'm trying to straighten my naturally kinky/curly hair with gel....I might have rethink this....I really like the no comb, no manipulation part of this style though....how did the Elasta QP and Ecostyler with Argan work? Is it a strong hold?

TIA
HHG


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 18, 2011)

So April 3rd is fast approaching and that will make it a year for me Im going to mini BC a very small section of my hair that day.


----------



## geejay (Mar 18, 2011)

afiyabirdie said:


> how do you ladies deal with tangling during the transitioning process???


I detangle after deep conditioning over night. I apply deep conditioner like a relaxer to make sure my new growth and line of demarcation are saturated with product. Next morning, I have no problem working the shower comb through my hair in the shower. I follow up with the denman or tangle teaser to make sure I'm thoroughly detangled and de-shedded (yeah, I made that up..lol)

Oh, and I add oils (coconut, olive oil, wheat germ) to my deep conditioner, so there's plenty of slip.

HTH


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 18, 2011)

Made my appt to get micros next Saturday!!! That ensures I'll at least make it to a year post


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 18, 2011)

I rinsed my hair for the first time with ACV. Oh my goodness, my scalp and hair (especially the former feels so good and refreshed!). It's going in to my regimen once a week.


----------



## growingbrown (Mar 18, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Made my appt to get micros next Saturday!!! That ensures I'll at least make it to a year post



I think I'm going to get braids too. I'm not going to get microscope but they will be a bit bigger that that just to keep me from looking and playing in my hair! 

Sent from my PG06100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Bornagainnatural (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm on the braidwagon too! Bigger than micros though!


----------



## destine2grow (Mar 18, 2011)

I will b 23wks post tomorrow! Im thinking about getting my braids! However, i have too many products that I need to use up.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Mar 18, 2011)

afiyabirdie said:


> how do you ladies deal with tangling during the transitioning process???


 

So this is the short answer to a much longer previously posted answer. Anyone can PM for details.  

1.  Keep you NG streched.  I have 4B hair and can never wash n go, wet bun or any of that.  EVER.

2. wash in sections.  And I don't mean clip the hair off to the side.  You finger detangle on dry hair with oil to rid of shed hair.  Then braid off hair in 4 to 5 sections in the shower or otherwise take down each section to wash and condition.  rebraid.  Then rinse the same way.

3. Only comb wet hair with conditioner in it.  A great transitioning conditioner (or natural conditioner) is Paul Mitchell The detangler.  I still use this to detangle.  Is is an OK deep con, if ytou add oil its better.  

4.  You have to dry (air drying is best) on streched hair.  Do a braidout, and then (espechailly early on) rebraid or twist everynight.  This is how I got thur the first year.  Which is the hardest for detangling.
HTP


----------



## MizzBrown (Mar 18, 2011)

^^The tangling got SO BAD for me that I considered getting making a relaxer appointment.  And I was also in the mirror measuring my NG to see how much I could cut off b/c I couldnt take it. It was *THAT BAD!*

Tangles, matting, etc. on both dry AND wet hair. Took me 30 mins to do a scratch rollerset a couple weeks ago. It was like I had glue in my hair.

What worked? Today I tried oil. SLATHERED my hair in Ojon's restorative treatment AND oiled my scalp and let it sit for a couple hours. Then used denman to detangle before washing.

Rollersetting was MUCH easier today. Hair was SO MUCH more moisturized, less breakage, and I could get all my combs through it without my arm hurting. I was even able to do a full mohawk rollerset! I havent done that in probably 2+ months b/c it was too much work trying to get an even part w/ my NG so thick.

*OIL!!! *This better work again on the next wash!!!


----------



## Sherae (Mar 19, 2011)

I find what causes the worst tangles for me is shedded hair. Doing low manipulation means all my sheds between washes get caught in my new growth. Whenever I find a bad tangle, knot or matted section, it's usually a shedded hair that caused it. 

I detangle *really* well before wash and try to remove as much shedded hair as I can. I'll do this throughout the wash/condition process and I have _barely_ any tangles during styling.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Sherae said:


> I find what causes the worst tangles for me is shedded hair. Doing low manipulation means all my sheds between washes get caught in my new growth. Whenever I find a bad tangle, knot or matted section, it's usually a shedded hair that caused it.
> 
> I detangle *really* well before wash and try to remove as much shedded hair as I can. I'll do this throughout the wash/condition process and I have _barely_ any tangles during styling.



I agree. afiyabirdie Especially if you're a heavy shedder like me. I TRY to get all my shed hairs out but I never can so I get out as much as possible. I do this by pre-pooing with oil(currently coconut oil) and just finger comb and try to pull out all my shed hairs. Then I proceed to wash in 2 sections. All those extra sections are just EXTRA for me. My hair does not tangle any less doing multiple sections and it just adds extra time to my wash day. Make sure you have a conditioner with ALOT slip and preferably a shampoo that won't tangle your hair. That's the second major cause of tangles for me. Most shampoos will tangle my hair up REALLY bad but I just finally found a couple that won't. So you can either go through trial and error or cut back on shampooing and co-wash instead. 

Also, never let your hair shrink. I always airdry my hair in 2-8 braids (usually 4) or a damp bun (this was only possible months 1-5 and month 16 which I'm in now. Damp bunning was impossibly months 6-15).


----------



## Roux (Mar 19, 2011)

JerriBlank said:


> @Roux, soooooooo...i got my wig today.
> Did you get yours?
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I was awfully pissed the hell off. Shedding like CRAZY too! I can't even use it for a quick run to the store wig! My search continues...I think I am going to make a wig using that Duby hair, it comes with a closure.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Mar 19, 2011)

Well ladies, I didn't make it lol. I gave in and BCed today after 14 months of transitioning. I'm sitting here DCing with SheaMoisture's Deep Treatment Masque right now. I feel soooo happy and excited to have finally done it. Now I can't wait for the weather to get warmer to start doing WNGs. Pics coming soon, if not tonight then definately tomorrow. Thanks to all the ladies in this thread for all the tips, advice and info. It was very beneficial in helping me staying on track with this transition this time around.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm a year post today!!!!!!!!!!  I'm SO EXCITED! YEAR ONE IS COMPLETE! I feel like I can conquer the world!!! or at least my hair...  Didnt think I would make it especially during those times of matting and tangling or just seeing somebody's beautiful wash and go.  6 more months to go. BRING IT!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 19, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> I'm a year post today!!!!!!!!!!  I'm SO EXCITED! YEAR ONE IS COMPLETE! I feel like I can conquer the world!!! or at least my hair...  Didnt think I would make it especially during those times of matting and tangling or just seeing somebody's beautiful wash and go.  6 more months to go. BRING IT!



Congrats, hon!!! I'm so happy for you. I'm almost there.


----------



## shaun0822 (Mar 19, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I rinsed my hair for the first time with ACV. Oh my goodness, my scalp and hair (especially the former feels so good and refreshed!). It's going in to my regimen once a week.


 
I have done ACV and really like it as well.  The first recipe I tried wasn't the right mix. But this second batch I whipped up seems to make a difference in the frizziness that I have.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 19, 2011)

shaun0822 said:


> I have done ACV and really like it as well.  The first recipe I tried wasn't the right mix. But this second batch I whipped up seems to make a difference in the frizziness that I have.



Cool! I'm eliminating shampoo because my hair doesn't like it anymore. It's so weird. I figured a rinse once a week should be good.


----------



## DarkHair (Mar 19, 2011)

*1. How far into the transition are you?* six months. 
*2. Whats your transition goal?* one year to eighteen months. slowly cutting relaxed ends.  		
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=12365861
I've been in the OT section so much, I've missed this thread's creation. I'm nearly six months post. For the past three months I've had microbraids in. However, I'm in the process of removing them. The hair that I've removed so far has been detangled, applied k-pak condish, and twisted to blend in with the remaining braids. I hope to have them out by next fri/sat. I'll then do a protein treatment then get it all flat-ironed and trimmed into a style. I'm excited about all this ng that I have, and I cant wait until fall to show it off.

Now back to read the first page of this thread.


----------



## c0urtkneee (Mar 21, 2011)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Well ladies, I didn't make it lol. I gave in and BCed today after 14 months of transitioning. I'm sitting here DCing with SheaMoisture's Deep Treatment Masque right now. I feel soooo happy and excited to have finally done it. Now I can't wait for the weather to get warmer to start doing WNGs. Pics coming soon, if not tonight then definately tomorrow. Thanks to all the ladies in this thread for all the tips, advice and info. It was very beneficial in helping me staying on track with this transition this time around.


 
congrats! i`m getting that itch too, but trying to wait until i`m 20 months.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Mar 21, 2011)

c0urtkneee said:


> congrats! i`m getting that itch too, but trying to wait until i`m 20 months.


 
I was trying to hold out but once I saw what little relaxed ends were left I was like no since in holding onto them. Couldn't be happier with my decision.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's the pics from my BC ladies. I transitioned for 14.5 months. More pics in my fotki: http://www.fotki.com/lilbit010


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Mar 21, 2011)

Cont:













Sorry the pics are so big, I don't know how to resize


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats KK!!!


----------



## growingbrown (Mar 21, 2011)

^^^ Contracts!!! It's looks cute on you! 

Sent from my PG06100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## MegB29203 (Mar 21, 2011)

Will be 7 months post on Wednesday!!


----------



## KimPossibli (Mar 22, 2011)

in my 25th week


----------



## dr.j (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats KK!!!!!


----------



## Hairness (Mar 22, 2011)

Congratulations KK!!....makes me wanna....


----------



## c0urtkneee (Mar 22, 2011)

19 months todayyy! Hopefully just 1 more to go!

&your hair looks great KaramelKutie803!


----------



## naturalpride (Mar 23, 2011)

Lately I have been lazy with my hair, but tomorrow I'll be back with deep conditioning and styling every 10 days


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks ladies!! I appreciate it. Couldn't have made it through this last transition without this thread and you ladies.


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm mostly a lurker but I've finally made the decision to start my transition this year.

I got a little too happy with the heat on my APL hair and it's a hot thin stringy mess. 

Today, I cut all the thin damaged ends off to SL. It looks better already. 

I'm going to do a slow transition. I'm thinking 18 months. We'll see!

I'm going into my 3rd month. I'm mostly doing braidouts right now -- I'm sure it's going to be interesting this summer with the heat and humidity.

I'm going to have to go back through to read this thread at the beginning for tips!


----------



## c0urtkneee (Mar 23, 2011)

WriterGirl said:


> I'm mostly a lurker but I've finally made the decision to start my transition this year.
> 
> I got a little too happy with the heat on my APL hair and it's a hot thin stringy mess.
> 
> ...


 
good luck with your transition! :]


----------



## LovelyRo (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been lurking this thread for a while.  I guess I'm a long term transitioner.  I don't plan on BCing... I'm just going to trim my relaxed ends about an inch in between my sew-ins.  Most of my hair will be 12 months post next month.  The Front is about 5 months post (sew-in leave out).  All in all, I'm just learning how to deal with the two textures.  I've learned that dcing (Queen Helene Cholesterol +oils) on dry hair works wonders for me.  I haven't really found a shampoo that I'm in love with... so that's still up in the air.  I mostly wear my hair straight in between sew-ins... I used to do back to back installs but I learned that my hair needs to breath.  So, I make sure I do at least 3 conditioning treatments between each install.  With that being said, I'm learning to love my hair again...  can't say that I'm there yet!


----------



## jerseygurl (Mar 24, 2011)

Still hanging in there in my crochet braids. I might take them out this weekend cos I don't like the hair I used.

I'm still planning on BCing in June


----------



## c0urtkneee (Mar 24, 2011)

jerseygurl said:


> Still hanging in there in my crochet braids. I might take them out this weekend cos I don't like the hair I used.
> 
> I'm still planning on BCing in June


 
Just curious, what kind of hair did you use?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 24, 2011)

Still hanging in! I am getting micros put in on Saturday!!! I am so pumped!!!


----------



## jerseygurl (Mar 24, 2011)

c0urtkneee said:


> Just curious, what kind of hair did you use?


 
Freetress Gogo Curl. I cut it into 3 so it's really short. I like the style but the hair keeps slipping out of the knot I tied so I might use it for something else. I will go back to using candy curl which gives me the flexirod look.


----------



## petitmaui (Mar 25, 2011)

As of today I am 24 months and a day into my my transition. Mini Goal is for 30 months and big chop is planned for this Dec. 24 (33 months).  I'm Currently a half an inch past full bra strap length with 2-4 inches of relaxed ends.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Mar 25, 2011)

jerseygurl said:


> Freetress Gogo Curl. I cut it into 3 so it's really short. I like the style but the hair keeps slipping out of the knot I tied so I might use it for something else. I will go back to using candy curl which gives me the flexirod look.


 
Were your cornrows any bigger this time.. One of the ladies on u-tube stated that when her cornrows are big the hair slipps out.. I had that issue too and I thought it might be the hair.. So I am not really sure but my braids were not that small either


----------



## msbettyboop (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm over 18 months. I was planning to BC in April at 20 months but it looks like my gruelling work schedule won't permit and I'm going to have to rebraid. The next time I'm going to have time to BC is June ending. Dang, I never thought I could make it to 22 months! I might just go for 2 years and BC Sept 22, the last day I relaxed my hair 2 years ago!!! Time does fly. When I'm out of braids, I prepoo with the chiroco mix, wash with SAS moisture shampoo, DC with anything handy, band, air dry, blow dry with the tension method and wear in a bun. I baggy the ends every night and re-wet again the next morning before putting my hair back in a bun.

Counting the days to fully natural . HHG everyone! 

[USER][/USER]@KaramelKutie803 congratulations!


----------



## DarkHair (Mar 25, 2011)

My wheat germ and grapeseed oils just showed up!! I couldn't greet the UPS man b/c my braids are 3/4 removed. DH had to. I started air-humping because I'm so excited. 

Now I have to remember what I said I'd do.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 25, 2011)

My Oyin Handmade Hair Dew and Whipped Pudding came yesterday. The Hair Dew's pretty ok. I'll have to see how it is after using it a lot longer. 

My scalp's hurt like crazy. I must have scratched it or something. Anyone encountering a sore scalp?


----------



## missnurselady (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm still hanging in there. Took my sew in down last week, will be half wigging it until mid april when I get my next sew in. Washed, Aphogee 2min, dc's with joico,today. Im 8 months post, I plan to bc in July.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 26, 2011)

So I BC'd tonight. It was REALLY spur of the moment. But I weighed my pros and cons and it just seemed like a good idea and I finally felt ready. Also when I get bored or stressed I always seem to do something drastic. I felt like I needed a change. My hair does look REALLY short, but I'm still SL and CBL in some places. My hair is also really curly more than what I expected.  I'm still messing with it and there is still hair all over my sink. It looks like I killed cousin it.  I'll start a thread in the morning, I'm tired and I feel like I've been full of emotions. I'm glad I didnt BC earlier or wait later and I'm ready to start my natural journey.

ETA: Link to BC Thread

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=535471


----------



## KimPossibli (Mar 28, 2011)

in my 26th week.

i'm on work travel this week and I decided to get a black rinse and rollerset at my salon...

my usual stylist was out and another one did my hair... this girls' frustration with my hair was palpable... seriously. she didnt start tugging or anything but I could tell she was not happy with the detangling process.. the rollerset was cute. a little cuter than mine usually are but I'm thinking I may not see the salon again until my BC. encountering that kinda frustration just makes me feel they are not gonna be on board with my natural journey....

I bought a bunch of phyto products recently because I have only one more use in my shampoo and my spare deep conditioner. 

I brought my rollers on my trip with me to help maintain my hair.. lol..that is such a first for me 

I love these 2 ladies at my work place.. but i'm going to need to avoid them throughout this transition where possible. 
1. is a hair growth enthusiast but she thinks natural hair isnt appropriate for the work place .....sigh

2. keeps telling me to bc and then texturised.

I generally dont respond to the comments... but I dont want my patience to run out....


----------



## MizzBrown (Mar 28, 2011)

^BC only to turn around and get a texturizer? Why?


----------



## MizzBrown (Mar 28, 2011)

^Oh snap!! I'm 7 months post relaxer today!!! OMG!! I need to get the camera out for this milestone. 

I can't believe it! I might just make it!!!!


----------



## MizzBrown (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, I need to get some braids.

Because if I don't find a style to prevent me from looking at my hair and struggling with styling and detangling on wash then I will want to get a relaxer out of frustration.

I'm at that "i dont know what to do with my hair" stage right now. Aside from a rough ponytail, I cant do anything with it. I cant even wear a rollerset. It gets brushed into a bun b/c of the thickness and 2 textures.


----------



## Prinncipality (Mar 28, 2011)

Yay me! I made it to the 5 month mark as of yesterday and things are going tolerably okay. I lost a lot of hair when I shampooed and detangled last week but I've been prepping my mind mentally for this so I'm taking it all in stride. So far I'm havig a good time transitioning.


----------



## c0urtkneee (Mar 28, 2011)

^congrats on yalls most recent milestones ladies!
I decided to straighten my hair & self-trim. hopefully I'll be all natural next month! *fingers crossed*


----------



## destine2grow (Mar 28, 2011)

24wks post! Still hanging in there. I'm trying to use up some products! I feel off on doing my hair for abt 2 wks now I'm trying to keep myself motivated but I have been so tired!


----------



## KimPossibli (Mar 29, 2011)

MizzBrown said:


> ^BC only to turn around and get a texturizer? Why?


 
MizzBrown 

because my hair is too 'hard'


----------



## growingbrown (Mar 29, 2011)

55 weeks post and still counting....


----------



## Russet (Mar 29, 2011)

Just found a new way to PS and hide my hair under this Creta Girl. I love it! I might be able to transition for 2yrs+ hopefully. Still have a long way though


----------



## c0urtkneee (Mar 29, 2011)

hey ladies, i'd love to have yall's opinion.
any idea what my hair type maybe at the front?
this is naked, unstretched hair...i just lifted it to take a photo.
TIA!


----------



## dr.j (Mar 30, 2011)

I can see how people start cutting and end up with a BC.  I cut off about 3 inches in the back last night.  Now my sides look a lot longer and I wanna cut them too.  But I'm gonna wait for two years - 3 more months....


----------



## naturalpride (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm mostly styling with twist or a twist out. I love the texture of my hair and my transition thus far is smooth


----------



## Hairness (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi All....I woke up today and the tempeture was 37 degrees...above freezing but still too cold to BC.....stay tuned, these pathetic ends are going down!!


----------



## Bornagainnatural (Mar 30, 2011)

What conditioners are you all using for daily, deep, anything else and how often?


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 30, 2011)

Bornagainnatural said:


> What conditioners are you all using for daily, deep, anything else and how often?


Deep Conditoners:Elucence moisture benefits and Elucence extended moisture repair treatment(protein)
Leave-in: (watered down)Aubrey organics honeysuckle rose conditioner


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 30, 2011)

c0urtkneee said:


> hey ladies, i'd love to have yall's opinion.
> any idea what my hair type maybe at the front?
> this is naked, unstretched hair...i just lifted it to take a photo.
> TIA!


 Hey Post this pic in this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=529677&highlight=hair+type


----------



## naturalpride (Mar 30, 2011)

Bornagainnatural said:


> What conditioners are you all using for daily, deep, anything else and how often?


 
I use LeKair Cholesterol, Silk Elements Cholesterol, Lustersilks Mango and Shea Butter Cholesterol and Creme of Nature Moisture Extreme Conditioner 
for deep conditioning. I deep condition every 10 days from root to tip.

I moisturize with Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream from root to tip after my hair drys.


----------



## growingbrown (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a question. I decided i post here. I noticed that i have some major breakage. I am 55 weeks post. It seems to be at the demarcation line. It is a nice amount of hair in the front and upper middle part of my hair; a little difficult to spot with my hair reggie.

So my question, Should I cut the remaining relaxed end off?
Should I do as I plan and get braids to try to stretch my transition more?
Should I nurse and baby my hair until im ready?
What are your thoughts???

Should I post as a new thread?


----------



## c0urtkneee (Mar 30, 2011)

Qualitee - thank you!


----------



## naturalpride (Mar 31, 2011)

growingbrown said:


> I have a question. I decided i post here. I noticed that i have some major breakage. I am 55 weeks post. It seems to be at the demarcation line. It is a nice amount of hair in the front and upper middle part of my hair; a little difficult to spot with my hair reggie.
> 
> So my question, Should I cut the remaining relaxed end off?
> Should I do as I plan and get braids to try to stretch my transition more?
> ...


 
My personal choice would be to cut the relaxed hair in that section off to prevent further breakage.


----------



## Ijanei (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry so big but I had to show off my curly in the back. That part is natural from my constant trims.


----------



## LaughingOctopus (Mar 31, 2011)

I year 3months post over here! I think Im pretty much natural in the back. Hopefully I can make it to 2 years + and do the big chop.


----------



## Hairness (Mar 31, 2011)

Bornagainnatural said:


> What conditioners are you all using for daily, deep, anything else and how often?


 
Daily Moisture:
VO5 Herbal Essence diluted with water + Aloe Vera + vegetable glycerin
-usually twice daily

Protein Conditioner: (light)
ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Condition 
-approx. 3x a month

Protein Conditioner: (med-hard)
Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment 
-almost never

Deep Conditioner:
Joico Intense Hydrator + olive oil + aloe vera
-once a week

Leave - in:
some of the daily moisture mixture
Biolage Daily Leave-in - once a week
-I tried Giovanni Direct Leave In because everyone raved about it
-it turned my hair white and dull and I had to squeeze it out of my hair and wipe on a towel
-tried it with aloe vera added, same thing

Perhaps someone that uses it can tell me what I'm doing wrong, I have two bottles of the stuff!

HHG!

Also I seal with Jojoba Oil and use a homemade pomade and "Jane Carter Nourshing Cream" and Nourish and Shine"


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bornagainnatural said:


> What conditioners are you all using for daily, deep, anything else and how often?



Silk Elements Mega Silk Moisturizing Treatment for deep conditioning once a week.

Suave Almond and Shea Butter conditioner and Herbal Essences' Hello Hydration for cowashing once to twice a week.


----------



## Bornagainnatural (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you for the great conditioner tips!


----------



## jerseygurl (Mar 31, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> Were your cornrows any bigger this time.. One of the ladies on u-tube stated that when her cornrows are big the hair slipps out.. I had that issue too and I thought it might be the hair.. So I am not really sure but my braids were not that small either


 
LadyMacgyver, I didn't do new cornrows. I just washed and DC'd my cornrows and tightened up a couple. I think the hair is slippery


----------



## aquajoyice (Apr 1, 2011)

Currently 6 months post my length goal has remained to reached MBL on stretched hair. But overall to have a head full of natural healthy hair


----------



## LovelyPiratess (Apr 1, 2011)

Someone hide the scissors from me! I am 10 months post trying to go for 18 but I have the itch to cut my hair. I've cut the relaxed ends off of 3 small parts in my head and I am in love with my curls.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Apr 2, 2011)

I am officially one year post today!

I can't believe it!


----------



## Ms. Martina (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, ladies...I DID MY BC ON APRIL 1ST, so I've crossed over to the natural side! Right now I'm kinda sad and upset. My curls are all over the place and it looks horrible. The crown is way looser than the back and it is veryyyy obvious. I feel like a walking side show! This is not the BC I thought it would be. I guess I will give this natural thing a try, and if it isn't working I might go back to my relaxers.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Apr 2, 2011)

I thought I posted here, but posted in the Transitioning w/o BC thread as well, so. . . 

1. How far into the transition are you? 32 Weeks, 2 days and so proud of myself!!
2. Whats your transition goal? My transition goal is until I make BSL or 2 years. Once there I know I'll be comfortable making the big chop.

This will be my second transition period, the first time I made it about 36 weeks. I know I'm going down a similar path, however I'm getting ready to braid it up as a protective style. I hope to keep them in for about 2 months, as long as I don't miss my hair.

My biggest obstacle is not wanting to flat iron it. I've been relaxed for a big part of my life so being without straight hair is new.

I'm learning my hair now and I know that to get the length, growth, and repair I want I need to keep away from the heat.

I look forward to posting and getting some support over these next few tough weeks!

Hello, my name is @[email protected] and I'm a bit of a product junkie and bandwagon hopper.


----------



## dr.j (Apr 2, 2011)

Ms. Martina - Congratulations on your BC!!  I'm sorry that you're not happy.  There have been others on the board who initially felt a little disappointed because it wasn't what they expected.  I would say give it time.  Also, there's a Newly Natural Thread and they have lots of tips and information.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=462862


----------



## Ms. Martina (Apr 2, 2011)

dr.j thanks, I will be heading over to that group now.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Apr 3, 2011)

This is my braidout after having my hair braided for about 2 or 3 days with a leave-in conditioner and olive oil mix.

That is second day hair. I braided it up in 4 braids at night and put Aphogee Essential oils on my ends and around my hairline.  I used the Kinky Curly Spiral Spritz to hold the curl and provide a little moisture the day of.





I'm slowly building my regimen


----------



## Qualitee (Apr 3, 2011)

So today is my big day. Yup its been *1 year for me* 

I can't believe it! I grew 6 inches NG and Im loving it. I BCed a very small section in the back of my head and my sisters couldn't believe I did that Im def 4a in the kitchen area. I love this thread, its so supportive and most importantly I love LHCF

 It has the good, the bad, and the ugly but over all its a good site.

So I have 1 more year to go before I BC. Im hoping to get 10 inches by this time next year



​


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey ladies! I have braids in right now and I'll be keeping them until mid-June...I'll be one year post June 18th  As of now, I don't know how I will make it through the summer with the two textures...I don't have very many styling skills & it is getting increasingly frustrating to deal with both textures.  My original goal was to BC on 11/11/11 at almost 18 months post. Then I changed it to June at 1 year post and then moved it backward to 2 years post LOL  I just have no idea what I truly want  I highly doubt I can make it through this summer without BC though...any thoughts ladies?!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 4, 2011)

Qualitee- I love  that dancing emoticon!!! I have never seen that one...


----------



## SavannahNatural (Apr 4, 2011)

The only thing I can think of is to revisit why you chose 18 months initially, and then why did you move it to 24 mos?  If either of those are still relevant weigh the pro's and con's.  I know that's a little unoriginal, but I thinks it's an option for figuring out what to do next.

Otherwise find a stylist who works with natural hair, find a natural hair style you love at the length you'll be at when you BC and get to cutting?!!?

HTH . . HHJ


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so glad that we have this thread. I'm a "baby transitioner." I did a rod set last night and it turned out good but these edges are rough. I need to moisturize them better. 

However, I must admit that are "soothing" like rubbing on soft carpet but I must stop touching them.

I have about a 1/2 inch of growth -- who knows the type -- probably 4a but it's going to be a long summer. 

I'm may have to spray some Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 on my edges at lunch. LOL.


----------



## KimPossibli (Apr 4, 2011)

A full 6 months is behind me.

To review:

I cut my hair from a hovering apl to neck length about 3 months after my last relaxer
I tried a wig- epic fail- I wasnt comfortable with it
I tried cornrow braids with extensions- It pulled my hairline out - failure even beyond epic proportions
I did bantu knots- not bad but no lasting power
stumbled onto roller sets- and loving them 

I'm definitely experiencing some breakage. I was thinking about doing a light trim myself but I have decided against it. 

I was initially rollersetting with paul mitchell stying serum and leave in conditioner. 

This time around I mixed the  PM Cream with the Softsheen Carson Roots of Nature Healing thickening cream and lotta body. Gave me a soft set with no crunchiness.  I'm happy. Just gotta see how it holds up. 

I have switched to phyto conditioners fully now and so far so good. My next switch is going to be to the shampoo.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Apr 4, 2011)

Ms. Martina  Congrats... I hope it eventually works the way you want it.. It might just be finding the right products to put on your hair..


----------



## MizzBrown (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm cutting some hair on my wash tomorrow. Yup, yes I am  It's either cut something off or get some Affirm relaxer.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 4, 2011)

After cowashing, moisturizing, and sealing my hair last night, I put it in four braids and gave each one a small trim to tidy my ends. It felt good. I was going to try to trim only twice a year throughout my transition, but I have so much shedding going on that every three months will have to do.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 5, 2011)

@[email protected]- I originally chose 18 months so I would have some length when I BC'ed.  I have serious shrinkage with my 3c/4a curls  I moved it back to 24 months bc I wouldn't be wearing WnG's during the Michigan winter anyway , so I figured it would be long enough to bun all winter long and then BC next spring when the weather breaks in May.  Now I am just frustrated with my hair and feel like I am starting to resent dealing with both textures & I want to love my hair again.  But I am still worried about doing it too soon/my hair being too short & then being unhappy with my decision. And the back is still not long enough to completely fit into a bun, so it is a bit annoying (I cut it into an angled NL bob from APL in November for my 30th birthday). I have never been so indecisive about anything in my life  So I am beyond confused about what to do...I usually have a clear feeling one way or the other about big decisions & I just haven't with this whole idea of when to end the transition.  I am glad I had a clear feeling/indication that I definitely wanted to be natural, otherwise I'd be in serious trouble right now...I'd be looking for a Just For Me


----------



## SavannahNatural (Apr 5, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> @[email protected]- I originally chose 18 months so I would have some length when I BC'ed.  I have serious shrinkage with my 3c/4a curls  I moved it back to 24 months bc I wouldn't be wearing WnG's during the Michigan winter anyway , so I figured it would be long enough to bun all winter long and then BC next spring when the weather breaks in May.  Now I am just frustrated with my hair and feel like I am starting to resent dealing with both textures & I want to love my hair again.  But I am still worried about doing it too soon/my hair being too short & then being unhappy with my decision. And the back is still not long enough to completely fit into a bun, so it is a bit annoying (I cut it into an angled NL bob from APL in November for my 30th birthday). I have never been so indecisive about anything in my life  So I am beyond confused about what to do...I usually have a clear feeling one way or the other about big decisions & I just haven't with this whole idea of when to end the transition.  I am glad I had a clear feeling/indication that I definitely wanted to be natural, otherwise I'd be in serious trouble right now...I'd be looking for a Just For Me



I know exactly what you're going through.

I am also a 3c/4a with heat damage in the front and sides so the textures are quite crazy in those areas.  I also am waiting to BC until I'm comfortable with the length for fear of what I'm going to look like with short curly (in some places crunchy) hair.  I've been a bit indecisive these past few weeks as well thinking I'll braid it up as a 2 mos. protective style, and then I thought I'll get a hair cut to remove about 2-3 inches of relaxed hair, but then I would be left with putting more heat on it, when I'm trying to reduce the heat.

So I get it.  Stay strong though!!  Remember that you're going for length and there is a style that you'll be able to work with until you get to where you're comfortable.  What have been your previous staple PS? Have you considered getting your hair braided? Or you can do a braidout over the weekend and then maintain it over the course of the week with larger braids, unless this compromises your regimen.  It's one way.  Anyone in your family (nieces, cousins) braid or are creative with their hair, they may be able to help you out with some styles.

You might find a natural hair care meetup in your area that can help show you ways to do your hair, just a thought.

HTH. . . . HHG


----------



## growingbrown (Apr 5, 2011)

I am 13 months post today!!!! 
I am very exited that I made it this far with no complications with detangling. Wish me continued success! 

Sent from my PG06100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## c0urtkneee (Apr 5, 2011)

congrats & good luck! ^^


----------



## Hairness (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm 8 months post today!!!!!  Whoo hoo!!!  

I never thought I'd make this far!  I have a function on May 1st, so I'll wait until after that date to BC.  (It should be consistently warm by then)

But after that date.....that's about as "long term" as I'm going to go!! 

HHG ladies!!


----------



## Prinncipality (Apr 5, 2011)

I tried oil rinsing for the first time on my wash day on Sunday. I added it in as a last minute thing. I'm not sure if it made it easier to detangle but I've noticed in the last two days that my new growth pattern seems more defined and it is much softer. Im in awe.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 5, 2011)

As I type, I am in the midst of a henna treatment. This time I didn't add any conditioner to my mix and just used boiled distilled water and a couple of splashes of lemon juice. The consistency was less thick and I managed to use pretty much all of it. So, that might be a good thing, right (e.g. thicker hair)?


----------



## MizzBrown (Apr 6, 2011)

Did a mini chop!!!! 

About 2 inches. Some call that a trim but I've never trimmed that much before.

Felt good to get that off. Tired of detangling all this hair. You know it's pretty serious when you start picking up the scissors. Cause you can't take that back.

Never been so anxious to cut. That lets me know I'm doing good this time around.

I'll see how it goes and cut some more eventually. I just want enough to pull back in a ponytail.


----------



## growingbrown (Apr 6, 2011)

I just wanted to see what my hair looks like so I twisted it and wow!  I chopped off just a tiny little bit on the side. 

The little piece I chopped.






My two strand twist.






Sent from my PG06100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## 05girl (Apr 7, 2011)

15 weeks checking in


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 7, 2011)

Went to my spin class last night and put my rod rollerset up in a high pony. Let it air-dry and then just pin-curled the ponytail. Turned out really nice today. Use three hair bands to hold it down. 

This may be my new strategy during these first few months. Braidout or rod rollerset, pin up for Wednesday spin class (where I workout the hardest) and then keep in a loose bun until Sunday where I go to spin class again -- but maybe put in some oils and get a multi-tasking hot oil treatment and then wash afterward for the week.

I do weight training 3x a week as well as the spin 2x a week but the weight training isn't a problem with my hair as much as the spin class.

Again, "baby transistioner"  I'm sure that I'll have to "regroup" often.

I also found a tip in this thread about doing DCing on dry hair to help with the detangling. Adding oils to my scalp 2x a day has helped with the dryness.

Included pics of the high pony...


----------



## c0urtkneee (Apr 7, 2011)

WriterGirl
cute idea! wish i would have tried that out earlier in my transition.
i may copy it tomorrow since my hair is straight.


----------



## DarkHair (Apr 7, 2011)

I forgot how to care for my hair . I last did a texlax on October 30th. The day before Christmas Eve I got micros, and took them out two weeks ago. I'm about to wash my hair and DC because I'm getting my hair flat twisted tomorrow. The problem is, my ng feels 'hard' and 'undoable'. Hopefully clarifying my hair may help.


----------



## KimPossibli (Apr 8, 2011)

Why an I getting SSK in my edges?  

I'm trying to grow them and they are just not respondin.. sigh


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 8, 2011)

I thought it was just me. I got SSK on the back of my nape last week. I ended up having to cut it out. 

My nape has a weird shape to it. It looks like an invert "U". I may have to shape it up because me no likey.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 9, 2011)

I can't believe I am one month away from being a year post relaxer. This is really a big deal for me because the only time I was nine months post relaxer was during my two pregnancies and then I went right back to relaxers. I love transitioning to natural!


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Just got finished with my hair. I DC'd on dry hair with V05 and olive oil before going to spin class/sauna and afterwards it was really soft. Did a little detangling before hitting the shower.

Sectioned off into 4 sections and used Hair One (but also used some Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo - no sulfates. It's still the ISH to me, LOL).

Detangled in the shower and it was much easier. Didn't lose much hair this time.

Air-dryed into 4 ponytails and will style for a braid-out tomorrow.


----------



## destine2grow (Apr 10, 2011)

i am 26wks post as of yesterday! I havent been doing much with my hair but I plan to get back on track this week! 

Since it is hotter in Fl now I am going to cowash 3x a week and shampoo every other week!


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 11, 2011)

16 months here and gradually winding down to the D-Day. I got Nubian twists and hopefully that will hold me until June


----------



## KimPossibli (Apr 11, 2011)

Annother week another roller set. I like routine


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 11, 2011)

A texture shot of my braidout I did last night. I used 12 braids. My relaxed hair is SO thin so the braid out is a little tighter than I would like so I will probably do 6 braids for a looser/wavier braidout next time.

Put in Giovanni Direct Leave-in throughout the hair and used Garnier Sleek and Shine Leave-in Conditioning Creme and water to braid and seal the ends.


----------



## Hairness (Apr 11, 2011)

WriterGirl said:


> A texture shot of my braidout I did last night. I used 12 braids. My relaxed hair is SO thin so the braid out is a little tighter than I would like so I will probably do 6 braids for a looser/wavier braidout next time.
> 
> Put in Giovanni Direct Leave-in throughout the hair and used Garnier Sleek and Shine Leave-in Conditioning Creme and water to braid and seal the ends.


 
WriterGirl - How did you like the Giovanni Direct?  I tried it and I don't think it agreed with my hair.  Did you you use it full strength, diluted?  Oh and what's your hair type?  Maybe it's not for my hair type.  And lastly, how much did you use?  Maybe I used too much...

TIA


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Hairness I probably used maybe a dime size for each of my four sections. I concentrate mostly on the roots and ends. I like it so far but I'm still grazing for products that work with my hair.

It'll be a lot of trial and error this year! 

I'm a 4b mostly. My hair is dry and cottony with no curl pattern.


----------



## c0urtkneee (Apr 12, 2011)

chopping this itty bitty bit of flimsy ends off next week. :]


----------



## Hairness (Apr 12, 2011)

WriterGirl - thanks for responding!  I definitely used too much...it's so thick I didn't feel like it was getting to all of my hair....then, I had to squeeze it out of my hair and wipe the excess on a paper towel....AND it left my hair white!  I wasn't a happy camper.  I'll try it again using a dime size amount for each section.

Also, we have the same kind of hair!...I think...I never heard of this hair-typing stuff until I got to LHCF....but I'm pretty sure I have 4b hair.  I have cottony, fluffy hair with no curlies.  I have some S and Z patterns and the only way it curls all the way around is if it's really short and I don't comb it.  When it's combed, it a nice fluffy cloud. 

HHG!


----------



## Missi (Apr 12, 2011)

New transitioner

Currently - 3 or 4 month post
BC at APL natural


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 12, 2011)

Hairness Oh yeah. A little goes a LONG way. It will turn white on you for sure. I noticed this also with Kinky Curly Knot Today as well. I think I still have too much relaxed hair for it to make an impact. But just like the Giovanni, it keep the roots nice.

Next I want to try Jane Carter's Nourish and Shine. I'm finding the more moisturized my NG and hair is the better it does. I have really DRY hair.

Missi Me and you are about at the same timeframe.


----------



## Hairness (Apr 13, 2011)

WriterGirl said:


> @Hairness Oh yeah. A little goes a LONG way. It will turn white on you for sure. I noticed this also with Kinky Curly Knot Today as well. I think I still have too much relaxed hair for it to make an impact. But just like the Giovanni, it keep the roots nice.
> 
> Next I want to try *Jane Carter's Nourish and Shine*. I'm finding the more moisturized my NG and hair is the better it does. I have really DRY hair.
> 
> @Missi Me and you are about at the same timeframe.


 
I use JC N&S. It's very good. It also gives the hair a nice sheen. I'd like to have my hair fully moisturized right after I wash it. It usually takes a few days for it to stop feeling dry...maybe I'm not putting enough product on...IDK, it starts off soft and moisturized and when I wake up in the moring, it's dry and dull. If you (or anyone else) has any ideas, please let me know.

TIA
HHG


----------



## Missi (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm nervous...even though I'm texlaxed and I have stretched for 6 months before...i transitioning to natural for the long run. I guess i'm nervous for in 2 or 3 years when i'm completely APL natural....that I had wished I would have done this yrs ago...back in 06 when I discovered this forum.


----------



## KimPossibli (Apr 14, 2011)

Sigh.. I still have that scissors itch. 

My roller set lasts about 3 days before my roots are fully reverted and about 5 before I really need to stretch my new growth before it gets too compacted and out of hand..

The thing stoping me right now is I'm not sure what I would be doing with 2-3 inches of hair in turns of styling. I'm thinking a twistout wouldn be that cute and I'm between minds about my long face and a twa...


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 14, 2011)

Missi said:


> i'm nervous...even though I'm texlaxed and I have stretched for 6 months before...i transitioning to natural for the long run. I guess i'm nervous for in 2 or 3 years when i'm completely APL natural....that I had wished I would have done this yrs ago...back in 06 when I discovered this forum.


 
You'll be fine.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 14, 2011)

Itgirl said:


> Sigh.. I still have that scissors itch.
> 
> My roller set lasts about 3 days before my roots are fully reverted and about 5 before I really need to stretch my new growth before it gets too compacted and out of hand..
> 
> The thing stoping me right now is I'm not sure what I would be doing with 2-3 inches of hair in turns of styling. I'm thinking a twistout wouldn be that cute and I'm between minds about my long face and a twa...


 
If the itch is that bad, you might have to scratch. You can always rock a wig, if boredom hits. Spring and Summer are good seasons to rock a twa because you can moisturize daily and let it be. 

Support's here.

On a side note, my hair has been feeling moisturized like it's going out of style lately. I have to thank Oyin Handmade. Their products are (wait, I'm aging myself) the bomb!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Apr 14, 2011)

New transitioner coming out of lurker mode I am 6 weeks post and my goal is 3-4" of natural hair unstretched and then I'm going to BC


----------



## Russet (Apr 14, 2011)

lml0827 said:


> New transitioner coming out of lurker mode I am 6 weeks post and my goal is 3-4" of natural hair unstretched and then I'm going to BC




Welcome! HHJ!


----------



## c0urtkneee (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome LML & Missi! gl on your transitions ladies! :]


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 14, 2011)

I am almost at 10 months post!!! I can't believe it...double digits is going to be big!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 14, 2011)

lml0827 said:


> New transitioner coming out of lurker mode I am 6 weeks post and my goal is 3-4" of natural hair unstretched and then I'm going to BC



Welcome!


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome ladies, enjoy your hhj to the natchal side LOL

Still trucking in my twists.


----------



## KimPossibli (Apr 15, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy

I'm gonna try to hold out for a bit... I am now hitting my stride with a routine.. 

I may dust/ trim it though..


----------



## jazzerz (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm 6 months post (only 4 months in some places) and I really want to cut. Right now I'm in twist extensions and they will be coming down in a week. *sigh* I just need to wait...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF app


----------



## growingbrown (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, my transitioning will be over soon! Yes, I am. I'm going to ......

BC when I reach 14 months post. I can't take it anymore. I'm nervous about the length and how to style my hair, however I know all you ladies will help me. I'll be 58 weeks post next Tuesday. 

Sent from my PG06100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Apr 15, 2011)

Man I want to cut my hair so badly right now, what does half an inch all the way around look like anybody got any pictures?


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Apr 15, 2011)

I just found a picture of a lady with one inch when she BC'd and I liked it, I would display it but I don't know how to do that yet I might change my plans for my BC from 3-4 inches to 1" I don't think I'm going to make it y'all!


----------



## c0urtkneee (Apr 15, 2011)

lml0827 said:


> I don't think I'm going to make it y'all!


 
you can do it!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Apr 18, 2011)

c0urtkneee said:


> you can do it!


 

I'm really trying but it seems like it gets harder everyday!


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 18, 2011)

So I cut my hair this weekend.

There wasn't much left of my relaxed ends.  There probably are still some left as I wasn't too sure what I was cutting and didn't want to cut my natural hair.

Didn't even intend to do it.  i just cut one bit to see how it looked and then everything else followed suit.  Sigh.

Well I made it almost 2 years


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 18, 2011)

ladysaraii said:


> So I cut my hair this weekend.
> 
> There wasn't much left of my relaxed ends.  There probably are still some left as I wasn't too sure what I was cutting and didn't want to cut my natural hair.
> 
> ...



no pics?

You went a long time. Don't feel bad! Congrats!


----------



## jazzerz (Apr 18, 2011)

Suggestions ladies?

I've been transitioning since December. (kind of got started in October but did a touch-up on some leave-out in December) I stayed in sew-ins until February. I gave my hair a week's break and then had twists put in. It's been over 2 months with these twists and I'm trying to figure out what to do next. I'm thinking of going to get the twists touched up around the edges and then holding off for another month and a half to do anything else. 

What do y'all think? 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF app


----------



## KurlyNinja (Apr 18, 2011)

Just coming in to wish everybody good luck with their transitions! Even though I BC'd last month, I just love how much support I received from everybody in this thread! I know you all will make it as long as I did if not waaaay longer with the support in this thread. Good luck ladies and see you on the natural side!


----------



## KimPossibli (Apr 18, 2011)

Another week another rollerset...

I wanna see if I an get some one to do some cornrows on my own hair and use a faux bun as another transition style....


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 18, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> no pics?
> 
> You went a long time. Don't feel bad! Congrats!


 

I'll try to get a pic, I didn't have my good cam.  Now I'd liek to have some semblance of curl definition, but that disappears once I comb/detangle in the shower.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Apr 18, 2011)

jazzerz said:


> Suggestions ladies?
> 
> I've been transitioning since December. (kind of got started in October but did a touch-up on some leave-out in December) I stayed in sew-ins until February. I gave my hair a week's break and then had twists put in. It's been over 2 months with these twists and I'm trying to figure out what to do next. I'm thinking of going to get the twists touched up around the edges and then holding off for another month and a half to do anything else.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good idea to me 

I've had my braids in for 3 months now and I've been re-doing the edges every month, every two months for the interior. Although the break has been nice I can't wait to take these braids out next month when finals are over! 

I've been wanting to try some Joico so I think that will be my present to myself when I take these braids down.


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 18, 2011)

ladysaraii Hey 2 years is a good long term transition.  Looking forward to seeing some pics soon!

c0urtkneee Did we cut it yet? Can't wait to see some pics!

Ladies, I found this old donut bun styler thing and covered it with a black satin scarf. This may be the "summer style" for me. Did it with an old braidout.


----------



## c0urtkneee (Apr 18, 2011)

possibly chopping my last few ends tonight. :]


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm 10 months post today!!!


----------



## dr.j (Apr 18, 2011)

This Saturday I'll be 22 months post.  Here is a picture of the most decent braidout I've had in months (about 2 weeks ago).  It didn't last long so it ended up as a bun.  Tonight I cut some more off of the sides to even it out with the nape area which is pretty much all natural.  The second picture if after I cut.  I still have quite a bit of relaxed hair on the sides.  My sides grow a lot slower than the back.  I wonder how long it would take my hair to be this length all natural.


----------



## destine2grow (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm trying 2 stay strong! I need 2 get braids b/c I dont know what 2 do with my hair! plus I have an area with no relax ends b/c they broke off! I also cant keep my hands out my hair! Praying that i get the relaxer thought out of my head!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 19, 2011)

destine2grow- Stay strong my sister  But really, remember why you are going natural...will you regret relaxing in a day, a week, or a month? I say worst come to worst, BC before you go back to a relaxer  I really do undertsand the frustration though...how far along in your transition are you?


----------



## 05girl (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm almost 4 months post.  Just wondering, am I the only one keeping hair straight (wash and pressed)?  I have yet to play around with braidouts and twistouts.. in the past I did not like the outcomes....
I'm kinda bored with my hair.. same old shoulder-length, doesn't seem to grow longer...thinking about getting colored


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 19, 2011)

05girl said:


> I'm almost 4 months post.  Just wondering, am I the only one keeping hair straight (wash and pressed)?  I have yet to play around with braidouts and twistouts.. in the past I did not like the outcomes....
> I'm kinda bored with my hair.. same old shoulder-length, doesn't seem to grow longer...thinking about getting colored



I'm not using heat on my hair until about September or maybe October. I want to get past a year's transition before applying heat to my forming curls. Maybe you try wigs, weaves, braids or the occasional bun to keep you from getting bored.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Apr 19, 2011)

05girl, I keep my hair straight/roller-set as well. I try to cut down on heat by air-drying over night and banding.


----------



## destine2grow (Apr 20, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> destine2grow- Stay strong my sister  But really, remember why you are going natural...will you regret relaxing in a day, a week, or a month? I say worst come to worst, BC before you go back to a relaxer  I really do undertsand the frustration though...how far along in your transition are you?



I know if i relax I will regret it. I did that back in Oct after a yr w/o a relaxer and 4 mths natural. I am frustrated b/c I dont know how to style my hair with the shrinkage and I am experiencing some breakage! The breakage is due to dryness! i have started moisturizing and sealing 2x a week and I plan 2 cowash every other day!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 21, 2011)

And thought I should let you my fellow transitioners know this:
I had an epiphany recently...finally ready to move forward in ALL areas of my life  Starting with cutting my hair off once I take these braids out! Time to embrace all of me...so come June 1st, I will have short curly hair! I have never had short hair, so this is a leap of faith  But I am so excited!  I actually cried about it a couple weeks ago & realized that change is hard for me & getting so emotional over my hair was a sign I was way too attached to it! A convo with a natural friend inspired all this...it was so random! She told me I would still be beautiful with my natural hair & I just started to cry SMH I realized I was just scared to change bc my hair has been this way for 18 YEARS! It is time 

So come May 31st, I am taking down my braids and wash/flatironing for a final length check.  Then on June 1st, I'll be 100% natural


----------



## c0urtkneee (Apr 21, 2011)

i still have a few ends to snip off. hopefully that`ll be done tomorrow morning. :]
the front just will not curl at all. :/ i bought some products from Target, so hopefully they`ll help.


----------



## stephluvshair (Apr 22, 2011)

@ courtknee .... Ur hair looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## c0urtkneee (Apr 22, 2011)

stephluvshair said:


> @ courtknee .... Ur hair looks amazing!!!!!


 
thank you!


----------



## dr.j (Apr 22, 2011)

@c0urtknee - Beautiful!


----------



## dr.j (Apr 22, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 
You do you!  You are beautiful with any length hair!


----------



## c0urtkneee (Apr 22, 2011)

dr.j said:


> @c0urtknee - Beautiful!


 thank you! 

&i actually JUST finished cutting the rest  deep conditioning now & i`ll post pics once i`m done.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 22, 2011)

c0urtkneee- MORE PICS! MORE PICS! Your hair is beautiful...ics:


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 22, 2011)

dr.j Thank you for your encouraging words  I just had to get to this level of acceptance on my own time


----------



## jazzerz (Apr 23, 2011)

YaniraNaturally said:


> That sounds like a good idea to me
> 
> I've had my braids in for 3 months now and I've been re-doing the edges every month, every two months for the interior. Although the break has been nice I can't wait to take these braids out next month when finals are over!
> 
> I've been wanting to try some Joico so I think that will be my present to myself when I take these braids down.



Thanks! I ended up getting them touched up. At least another 2 months of not having to worry about my two textures. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF app


----------



## msbettyboop (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm done ladies. BCd last night at 20 months post. I'd had enough of the relaxed ends and just wanted to be done with them . I flat ironed afterwards and my hair reverted almost instantly . I've still got stray relaxed wisps here and there and I feel like I need to trim some more but I put the scissors down cos I knew I'd just keep going. HHG everyone!

PS. Pictures coming as soon as I get to my camera cord.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 23, 2011)

^Congrats!!!

Ladies, how are you wearing your hair this Summer? I'm thinking cornrows and a nice kinky wig for when I go out. Otherwise, I'll be lounging around transporting my children to camp and preschool.


----------



## c0urtkneee (Apr 23, 2011)

Lafani said:


> I'm done ladies. BCd last night at 20 months post. I'd had enough of the relaxed ends and just wanted to be done with them . I flat ironed afterwards and my hair reverted almost instantly . I've still got stray relaxed wisps here and there and I feel like I need to trim some more but I put the scissors down cos I knew I'd just keep going. HHG everyone!
> 
> PS. Pictures coming as soon as I get to my camera cord.


 
YAY! Congrats! I chopped yesterday at 20 months too 
HHJ!


----------



## c0urtkneee (Apr 23, 2011)

[ignore my dirty mirror in that second pic]
lol LilMissSunshine5, i KNEW someone was gonna bring out the picture smileys.
here`s my first WnG on natural hair! i used Curls' Goddess Curls on the back. the front of my hair STILL would not curl :/ so i threw some of the Organic Root Stimulator's Smooth & Hold Pudding to pop them. :]


----------



## Dizz (Apr 24, 2011)

Lovely hair, *c0urtkneee!*

My last relaxer was June 1st of last year. I'm planning to chop on May 31st this year. But my ends are so straggly, broken and uneven that calling this a transition makes me feel like a liar. erplexed

It looks like a grenade exploded under my head and blew away half of my ends.


----------



## c0urtkneee (Apr 24, 2011)

thanks Dizz! &gl on your journey. can`t wait to see your pics when you BC :]


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 24, 2011)

c0urtkneee Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## c0urtkneee (Apr 24, 2011)

WriterGirl thanks! :]


----------



## Finewine (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I've been going back and forth with transitioning for a while, and I feel like I'm emotionally ready. I am a professional student and therefore I can't wear wigs or braids, and I don't like weave, so are there any tips for styles? I'm starting this thread on page one, but was also hoping that someone could point me in the direction of styling tips. I'm a type 4a/4b 4-6 weeks post and currently bsl. TIA


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 24, 2011)

Finewine, with your length of hair I'd try braidouts to blend new growth.


----------



## keysha4515 (Apr 24, 2011)

Even though I have already did the bc, I want to show ya'll what patience and persistance will bring. This is a video showing my hair one month after bc. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiRyBZPEFHs


----------



## Finewine (Apr 24, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Finewine, with your length of hair I'd try braidouts to blend new growth.



Thanks Angel! I'm going to see if I can find a good youtube tutorial.


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 25, 2011)

Ladies, tonight I finally tried to do some cornrows for the first time EVER.

I always thought that I couldn't do them but after looking a few YouTube videos from some LHCF gurus, I think I have the basics down. 

The key was putting the "middle" part up and then alternating putting the right/left parts under and repeating.

Oh make no mistake, they still look raggedy  but they will do for my braidouts (instead of just doing single braids). I'll keep practicing to get better.

But the fact that I my hair to resemble cornrows for a first try is encouraging. 

Finewine, braidouts and roller sets (rods and curlformers) are working well for me during my transition. I'm just about almost 3 months.


----------



## destine2grow (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm still here! I have fell off with taking care of my hair since I had the baby earlier this month! I'm trying 2 get back in the swing of things. My hair is extremely dry! I will dc and co wash tomorrow! i am 28wks post as of last sat!


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Apr 26, 2011)

COurtkneee that's 20 months of growth..? Your hair is beautiful.. When I saw the 1st pic I was like that is a cute wig then I kept reading..lol  Hope you don't take that in the wrong way.. I would love to have that amount of growh at 20 months.. It doesn't look like you have major shrinkage.. I love big hair..</p>


----------



## KimPossibli (Apr 26, 2011)

Not sure what week..

Not sure I care..

No roller set this week. just couldnt get it together to put all those dang rollers in my head.

Instead I have a bootleg struggle pony and a little hump going on to the front..

sigh. I just want this transition to end..

and even when I end It I still have to figure out cute ways to wear my hair.... 

this is not a good week....


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 26, 2011)

destine2grow Congrats on your baby! I think you can get a pass on the hair.

Itgirl Sorry you're having a bad hair week. Hang in there.


----------



## c0urtkneee (Apr 26, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> COurtkneee that's 20 months of growth..? Your hair is beautiful.. When I saw the 1st pic I was like that is a cute wig then I kept reading..lol Hope you don't take that in the wrong way.. I would love to have that amount of growh at 20 months.. It doesn't look like you have major shrinkage.. I love big hair..</p>


 
lol, i totally understand what you meant. it`s funny because i actually got "wig-checked" the other day. thanks so much for the compliment. your hair looks great as well! :] HHG!


----------



## KimPossibli (Apr 27, 2011)

ok... I feel better about my hair now.. 
still not at its cutest but I will say that braiding it over night helps with the manageability and I do think it is healthy so thats a plus..


----------



## KimPossibli (Apr 27, 2011)

Itgirl said:


> in my 26th week.
> 
> I love these 2 ladies at my work place.. but i'm going to need to avoid them throughout this transition where possible.
> 1. is a hair growth enthusiast but she thinks natural hair isnt appropriate for the work place .....sigh
> ...


 
I had to  look for this post.. Its so funny to me...

I spoke to these two ladies yesterday... 

1. the hair growth enthusiast is thinking about going natural... and keeping it in braids so she can relax again.. (I had no comments)

2. is really encouraging telling me my hair seems to have grown well and I am looking cute with my 'hard' hair ( I was encouraged but still I have no comments)

lol


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

^^^That's too funny.

I have a lot of women on the floors where I work and a lot of them are going natural or already natural so I'm happy not to have that hateration at work.

But that's too ironic.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 27, 2011)

Itgirl said:


> I had to  look for this post.. Its so funny to me...
> 
> I spoke to these two ladies yesterday...
> 
> ...



I had to reread the comments these people made. Still, I can't make sense of it. I'm just KIM. Do your thing and that's the only thing that matters.

I'm still rolling along. Next week, I will be a year post!!! Party over here. How do I celebrate???? This is a really big deal. I had perms in my head since I was thirteen. I don't remember my hair texture was then. I'm enjoying the ups and downs of this process.


----------



## Bornagainnatural (Apr 27, 2011)

Only been 2 months but it's getting harder for me since my hair is so messed up. What to do at this point? Creamy crack is calling!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 27, 2011)

Bornagainnatural said:


> Only been 2 months but it's getting harder for me since my hair is so messed up. What to do at this point? Creamy crack is calling!



Ignore the call. Braids, buns, wigs, and weaves can be lifesavers. Consider using them for a while to keep your mind off your hair (but still keep up with a good regimen).


----------



## Dizz (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm exactly 10 months and 4 weeks post. 4 weeks and 4 days to go.

I've been following a CG-ish routine, and yesterday I decided to try an oil rinse. I loved it. My hair detangled like a dream, and I didn't even need to add a moisturizer after my hair dried. This was *friggin' awesome* because I usually break lots of hair trying to moisturize and style it. I slapped on some gel and wet-bunned without having to pull and fight like I usually do. Today, my hair is still super shiny, soft and smooth. My choirboys are making little clumps and micro-curls instead of frizzing everywhere.

My goal for the next few weeks is to develop a modified-CG routine, using Dr. Bronner's peppermint as shampoo. I want to get my routine as simple and effective as possible.

Anyway... I'm excited. I can't wait to chop.


----------



## MizzBrown (Apr 29, 2011)

Yall I'm quitting! I get SO bored with my hair!

Once I get these braids out in the next month or 2, it's a wrap! Even the damn braids get on my nerves!

I had an "a-ha moment" couple weeks ago and it totally changed the way I feel about my hair and this site as a whole. As a result, I gave away half my stash and I plan to cut AND relax.

Good luck transitioning everyone!!!


----------



## pbuckley (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello All! Today is my one year anniversary - 1 year relaxer free. I have been transitioning doing Domician blow outs every two weeks. That has made it easy for me so I haven't had any horror stories. The salon I go to the owner encourages her clients to go natural so their very patient with the two textures. I don't have a goal, just gradually trimming my relaxed ends away. My hair is cut in a layered inverted bob. The back is shorter and has no relaxed hair left. The top and sides have a about 5 - 7 inches left.


----------



## naturalpride (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm still on my path to natural hair and I'm enjoying every moment


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey Ladies,

Even with my DCs, my hair was really dry. This week, I did a DC with AO GPB so maybe it was the protein. IDK.

But for my leave-in, I put in some modified KCKT (half the oils) and my roots really loved it. Made it much easier for me.

Dizz I maybe need to try an oil rinse because my hair tends to be very dry.

And I'm getting better with the cornrows, ya'll!  It's making my braid-outs not so skinny and anemic. Last night, I did four cornrows (two side and two back).

Here are the results. My relaxed ends are thin but I'm holding on to them until I get can some more length. I'm been monitoring them, they are OK so far, no split-ends. I'll probably still get a trim when I press in late May.







I'm going to the Natural Hair Show today with a friend so this is how I'm wearing my hair. I hope my inner PJ doesn't come out too bad.


----------



## Bornagainnatural (May 1, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Ignore the call. Braids, buns, wigs, and weaves can be lifesavers. Consider using them for a while to keep your mind off your hair (but still keep up with a good regimen).



Thanks I put braids in today!! No relaxer for me or my daughter since feb.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (May 1, 2011)

Bornagainnatural said:


> Thanks I put braids in today!! No relaxer for me or my daughter since feb.


----------



## KimPossibli (May 3, 2011)

I have discovered the twist and cyrl method.. 

my new transition style  

Glad I'm over the styling slump of last week..


----------



## shaun0822 (May 3, 2011)

Itgirl said:


> I have discovered the twist and cyrl method..
> 
> my new transition style
> 
> Glad I'm over the styling slump of last week..


 
Yeah, happy for you.  Finding a new style does do wonders!!  It reminds me once again that I can do this.


----------



## Newbie2Beauty (May 3, 2011)

Hey Guys!  Foxglove lead me here.  I am a new transitioner and thought I would come join in.  I am 3 months post and excited.  

*1. How far into the transition are you?* 3 months
*2. What's your transition goal?*  BC in 2 years or shoulder length unstretched. 		

I'm so excited to go on this journey with ya'll!!


----------



## WriterGirl (May 4, 2011)

Newbie2Beauty You and I are about the same time frame. I'm also about 3 months.

Read your other post in the Hair forum and I'm so glad that you are instilling in your daughter the beauty of natural hair. 

We'll have to swap tips!  

Good luck on your journey.


----------



## Pisceanprincess (May 4, 2011)

Hello everyone,  I'm new to the board and I need help!!!  I haven't had a perm since Feb. 22, 2011 and my new growth has been very dry.  I just started deep conditioning every two weeks.  Any suggestions?  I've come to far to turn around


----------



## WriterGirl (May 4, 2011)

Pisceanprincess What has helped me the most is oiling my scalp with a mix of Jojoba/Castor Oil. I usually do this when my hair feels dry -- usually 2x to 3x a week.

Also I learned that DCing on dry hair before I wash has helped me keep my moisture as well. I love using Aubrey Organics White Camilla. It's the ISH.

This past week, I did an oil rinse with Olive Oil. I saturated my hair with the oil went to exercise/sauna and then came back and rinsed out. Then co-washed and I LOVED the results.

For my leave-in, I'm using the KCKT mix or Giovanni Direct Leave-In with the jojoba/castor oil mix.

HTH!


----------



## Newbie2Beauty (May 4, 2011)

WriterGirl and Pisceanprincess wow we are all about the same time frame!! I am too excited!  Thanks so much Writergirl for the support.  I am on a mission now as you can see from my other post lol!  OMG I see you are using castor oil.  I just ordered some for the first time.  It was recommended by someone on youtube who is a long term transitioner and her hair is doing awesome!  Her name is alodia80 on Youtube.  She also recommends dcing on hair before washing.  I haven't tried it but will on wash day.  I'll let ya'll know how it worked out for me.  Here is a link to her video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkZFLTymo34  And I use KCKT Also as a leave in LOL!!  It works wonders for when I get tangles between the two textures.  I'm so excited to meet ya'll!  WE CAN DO THIS!!


----------



## KimPossibli (May 4, 2011)

So I had a failed twist and curl today..  

But I dint let that panic me.. and I have done a humb with a little roll thingy at the back.. I took my time and that is what mattered. 

and to my surprise I am getting some compliments...


----------



## WriterGirl (May 4, 2011)

Newbie2Beauty LOL. Yes we can girl! YES WE CAN! 

Let me know how the DCing on dry hair goes!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 4, 2011)

Pisceanprincess said:


> Hello everyone,  I'm new to the board and I need help!!!  I haven't had a perm since Feb. 22, 2011 and my new growth has been very dry.  I just started deep conditioning every two weeks.  Any suggestions?  I've come to far to turn around



Early in my transition, I co-washed 2-3 times a week and baggied sometimes to keep my hair moisturized. Oiling your scalp with castor oil will also soften ur new growth.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (May 4, 2011)

MizzBrown said:


> Yall I'm quitting! I get SO bored with my hair!
> 
> Once I get these braids out in the next month or 2, it's a wrap! Even the damn braids get on my nerves!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks sorry to see you leave the group and good luck on your journey


----------



## LadyMacgyver (May 4, 2011)

Still hanging in there May 12th will be 17 months relaxer free.. Most of my back is almost natural.. The top and side may have about 2-5 inches left.  Not sure what I am going to do at this point.. I did trim some more hair off 2 weeks ago.. Maybe another month of 2 and I will see where I am.. I will be working from home starting friday so I might just wear my hair in twist with no extensions..


----------



## Pisceanprincess (May 4, 2011)

WriterGirl and Newbie2Beauty Looks like we are all in this together.  Thanks for the tips WriterGirl.

Everybody's hair is gorgeous and I want it....LOL

LaFemmeNaturelle  What type of Castor Oil?  The regular bottle stuff?  

I have some coconut oil but I have to use it everyday in order to stay hydrated.  

My hair was so dry and unmanagable that I bought some Wave Nouvea moisturizing lotion.  It worked wonders but I got it flat ironed at the salon today though......

I deep condition at a salon every two weeks.  Should I change that to every week?


----------



## gvin89 (May 4, 2011)

And so it is...my transition has come to an end. I did a spontaneous BC today. I wish you all the best in your journey...I truly enjoyed it and am pleased with my decision.

sent from my EVO


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (May 4, 2011)

I am inching along to my one year anniversary!! I can't wait. I'm still chugging towards two years of transitioning. I'll decide whether or not, I'll cut the rest of the ends at that point or keep going. Yes, I'm stubborn, lol.


----------



## growingbrown (May 5, 2011)

I'm ending my transition tomorrow......

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## YaniraNaturally (May 5, 2011)

growingbrown said:


> I'm ending my transition tomorrow......
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100



growingbrown. Ending as in BC'ing or relaxing again?


----------



## growingbrown (May 5, 2011)

YaniraNaturally said:


> growingbrown. Ending as in BC'ing or relaxing again?



BC'ing. No relaxing for me! I am ready! 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## gvin89 (May 6, 2011)

growingbrown - good luck!  I just did it 2 days ago!


----------



## growingbrown (May 7, 2011)

gvin89 Thank you. I did yesterday!!!


----------



## gvin89 (May 7, 2011)

growingbrown said:


> gvin89 Thank you. I did yesterday!!!



Go head girl! Congrats! We can be hair buddies!


----------



## jazzerz (May 9, 2011)

I've been looking at styles and wondering what my hair looks like under these twists...

I've got to make it at least another month & a half before I can even think about taking these things down. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF app


----------



## Hairness (May 9, 2011)

This transition is OVER for me!!!  I BC'd on Saturday!!  I'm all natural now!!  I'm Free!!!  Yeah!!

All the best to everyone else!!

HHG Ladies!!


----------



## jerseygurl (May 10, 2011)

Hi ladies  so many new transitioners!! Well for right now, I'm about to begin my countdown to BC. It will be 18 months in June and I am ready to let these relaxed ends GO.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (May 10, 2011)

I made it past a year!! Yay me!!


----------



## tropical-punch (May 10, 2011)

I'm approaching month 9 and still going strong.


----------



## Ijanei (May 10, 2011)

I'm sooo excited...I finally made it to 12 months post =1 year...yaaay for me. any curlies for me to fall in love with? I wanna' see pics


----------



## dr.j (May 10, 2011)

to the BC's and milestones!!!


----------



## Pisceanprincess (May 10, 2011)

I need help!  I washed my hair last night and my new growth was so unmanagable. What do you all use to soften and detangle.  Give me a regimen please!!!!


----------



## Newbie2Beauty (May 10, 2011)

Congrats everyone!  You inspire us newly transitioning folks!!


----------



## twilight80 (May 10, 2011)

Any advice on the best styles with the two different textures? My hair has shortened to sl and it is that awkward between length. I can not do anything with it


----------



## KimPossibli (May 13, 2011)

^^^ I do rollersets, twist and curls, and the occasional flat iron..


----------



## destine2grow (May 13, 2011)

I will be 31wks tomorrow! I am hanging in there, just need to keep my hands out of my hair!


----------



## WriterGirl (May 13, 2011)

destine2grow I know right? That has been my problem. It's so addictive. 

Usually when my hair is in a bun, it's not as bad, but when it's in a braidout, I have a serious case of "hand in hair disease."

Ladies, I'm getting a flat iron on Wednesday and get a trim. I'll probably won't trim again until right before Thanksgiving. We'll see.


----------



## shaun0822 (May 13, 2011)

Itgirl said:


> ^^^ I do rollersets, twist and curls, and the occasional flat iron..


 
You might have answered this already, but what styling do you use for the rollerset to sort of 'smooth' out the new growth and blend it in.


----------



## CofCGrad1997 (May 14, 2011)

7 months here. Getting some breakage around the crown, but I'm sure it was because I was using the flat iron and wearing straight styles. Plus, I had stopped all of the other stuff that I know worked for me. Was just being lazy, I guess. 

I need to learn how to do textured styles. Really don't know how. Guess I have to just start trying some.


----------



## KimPossibli (May 16, 2011)

shaun0822 said:


> You might have answered this already, but what styling do you use for the rollerset to sort of 'smooth' out the new growth and blend it in.


 

I have neck length hai currently and I was using a mixture of lotta body and a paul mitchell styling serum to smooth my roots. My roots were still very much wavy (not crinkly but a smooth wave). That lasts until about day 4 for me. Drying under a bonnet dryer also helped.

Since hitting month 7 though.. I havent even bothered any more.. It seemed that reversion just happened sooner and sooner.. (could also be due to the incredible humidity increase where I live)


----------



## KimPossibli (May 16, 2011)

I bought a hair shears the other day... think I am gonna snipp off the ends of my braids at next wash day... maybe..


----------



## Golden75 (May 16, 2011)

Itgirl said:


> I bought a hair shears the other day... think I am gonna snipp off the ends of my braids at next wash day... maybe..


 

I snipped about 1.5-2" off yesterday. Felt liberating & exciting - don't know why.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 16, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> I snipped about 1.5-2" off yesterday. Felt liberating & exciting - don't know why.



I cut two inches yesterday as well and i feel great! I had the itch to BC so i had to do sonething to get over it.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 16, 2011)

Pisceanprincess said:


> I need help!  I washed my hair last night and my new growth was so unmanagable. What do you all use to soften and detangle.  Give me a regimen please!!!!



Pisceanprincess Washing in braids should prevent tangling. I used to wash in sections but yesterday i washed in ten braids and my hair was so soft (i only focused on my scalp) and detangling was so easy. Less time consuming than doing sections as well. You may also want to buy a detangler ( i get mine from dollar tree) or use a leave in that detangles well. Also, find out which detangling method works best for you. Some ladies detangle before, in the shower, or after. I finger detangle before and comb after.


----------



## Golden75 (May 16, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> @Pisceanprincess Washing in braids should prevent tangling. I used to wash in sections but yesterday i washed in ten braids and my hair was so soft (i only focused on my scalp) and detangling was so easy. Less time consuming than doing sections as well. You may also want to buy a detangler ( i get mine from dollar tree) or use a leave in that detangles well. Also, find out which detangling method works best for you. Some ladies detangle before, in the shower, or after. I finger detangle before and comb after.


 
LaFemmeNaturelle - what detangler did you get from dollar tree?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 16, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> LaFemmeNaturelle - what detangler did you get from dollar tree?



Initially i was using brecks kids detangler and it worked for a while but stopped. This was last summer. Now i have a diff one. I dont know what its called but its in a green and white bottle. I think those are the only two they sell. Ive only used it once because i detangle with conditioner. I may start using it to finger comb before i wash.


----------



## shaun0822 (May 16, 2011)

I am now six and a half months into this transition. I have two strand flat twisting down. Now, however, I am noticing that my new growth isn't twisting--it isn't as defined as my relaxed ends and it's starting to be more noticeable. 

Is it the products? Is it my technique? Is my natural hair just not moisturized enough?  Which could be a possibility since I have no idea anymore on what products I want to use. Does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## MegB29203 (May 16, 2011)

I've had a serious urge to relax these past 2 weeks....The fact that I can do it myself makes it way too convenient.


----------



## Nerd. (May 16, 2011)

Hola todos! 
I am almost 21 months post and still going strong. I officially have more natural hair than relaxed hair! horay! I haven't been trimming or cutting the ends off along the way. Most of the relaxed hairs have surrendered and broken off of their own...which is fine with me 











Some days I am just sooo tempted to just snip off those limp pieces. As much as I would loove to have natural hair for the hot summer, I have absolutely no idea when I will BC.  Here is my hair straightened:






I hope you all are enjoying your transition! See you on the other side


----------



## pdiop81 (May 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

Joining in on the transitioning ride. I am 1 year post since last week.
I am tempted to big shop but I want to wait for the 36 months mark. I am in braids right now so I can control the urge. 
I am planning to continue with the braids but I might change my mind along the way.
Hoping to be inspired by the long term transitioners around here ...


----------



## jerseygurl (May 20, 2011)

Hi ladies, I'm about to begin my countdown to snipping off the last of my relaxer. Come June, it will be 18 months since I've been transitioning and it's time to free my hair.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (May 20, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle I got that bottle if its the right one from the Dollar Store I have Lusti Organics Oilve Oil Detangling Spray.. I was thinking if it doesn't work I only lost a dollar.. I works pretty good I just use it for those stubborn areas when my conditioner is not enough.. I thought my hair felt stong in the areas I sprayed it on(hard to explain how my hair felt) and it does contain protein.

Pisceanprincess I would pre-poo with conditioner & oils b4 I wash my hair.  Put a cap on and go on with my work.  Rinse it out and my NG melts and then I co-wash and sometimes the conditioner you use to co-wash can help with the tangles too.. When I don't pre-poo with conditioner and just co-wash I would use Aussie Moist and that stuff works wonders for my NG.. Everyone hair is different so you will have to find what conditioner will work for you. I don't use shampoo a lot I use a clarifying shampoo and I use shea moisture shampoo that is the only shampoo that does not make my hair tangle after I wash it. But mostly its conditioner that gets me thru this NG..


----------



## LadyMacgyver (May 20, 2011)

Nerd. said:


> Hola todos!
> I am almost 21 months post and still going strong. I officially have more natural hair than relaxed hair! horay! I haven't been trimming or cutting the ends off along the way. Most of the relaxed hairs have surrendered and broken off of their own...which is fine with me
> 
> 
> ...


 

Pretty Curls.. What style were you trying to get with the flexi rods? We are about in the same boat more natural hair than relax hair.. I just cut sometimes when I am twisting my hair.  I need some new sheers..So no more cutting until I get some new ones


----------



## Nerd. (May 20, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> Pretty Curls.. What style were you trying to get with the flexi rods?




Thank you. I do ponytail flexi rod sets














By day 4 they look like this:







It has truly made my transition a breeze. I get at least 4 days out of this style. I switch between this and two strand twist out ponytails.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (May 22, 2011)

My mom came to town to visit me and she flat-ironed my hair. Mind you, I haven't used heat on my hair for more than a year. It's not a hard pressing; but, hey, it's a pressing. I used coconut oil as a heat protector. Be gentle, lol. I normally don't post many pictures.


----------



## Ijanei (May 22, 2011)

_I can not come into this thread anymore, I want to BC bad after leaving her. So I will make my exit for a while. Officially one year post. I have about 2 inches of relaxed hair left on my hair. I want to cut them off but love the length I am at now. 
chrisanddonniesmommy I want to see your hair when wet. We are the same amount of time post, just curious how yours looks =)_


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (May 22, 2011)

Ijanei said:


> chrisanddonniesmommy I want to see your hair when wet. We are the same amount of time post, just curious how yours looks =)



Whew, girl. Talk about major shrinkage when my hair's wet. Ugh!! I can't stand it. How's your hair doing?


----------



## Ijanei (May 22, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Whew, girl. Talk about major shrinkage when my hair's wet. Ugh!! I can't stand it. How's your hair doing?



_I love it....Especially my hair is shrinking up and I love it. I have all of these curls and I just twirl them around, my curls are tight though, like loose curls. I'm going to try to take good pictures of them today when I wash. I have about 2 inches of relaxed ends left in the back, the middle is mostly natural and the front has about 3 inches of relaxed ends. I want to cut so bad._


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (May 22, 2011)

Ijanei said:


> _I love it....Especially my hair is shrinking up and I love it. I have all of these curls and I just twirl them around, my curls are tight though, like loose curls. I'm going to try to take good pictures of them today when I wash. I have about 2 inches of relaxed ends left in the back, the middle is mostly natural and the front has about 3 inches of relaxed ends. I want to cut so bad._



Cool! I think you can hold out for those two inches, though. I wish I only had two inches to go. But, whatever you choose, I support you.


----------



## destine2grow (May 22, 2011)

I'm still hanging in therem I am 32wks post! I plan on getting braids soon.


----------



## KimPossibli (May 22, 2011)

it seems like i'm seeing more and more stories about natural hair heads that are making waistlength in 3 years... :/ 

i need to remember that these are not necessarily typical results.... for me


----------



## Ijanei (May 22, 2011)

_^ Just hang in there, it will happen for you. Be patient lil mama.

Okay sooooo as I said before, I made one year post. Here are my curlies and a failed wash n go, I guess I'm not that far into my transition for it to work, lol










Wash and go fail







_


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 23, 2011)

Hey ladies! Sorry to leave ya but my only options were to BC, have stinky hair, stop working out, or relax. So y'all know what I chose! Pics coming whenever I get to a computer lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 23, 2011)

Nothing fancy for now. I'm not SUPER excited about the length. My hair definitely grows less than average rate. So I wore a phony pony and will wear it for AT LEAST a month. I was 3 days away from being 18 months post relaxer.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (May 23, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Nothing fancy for now. I'm not SUPER excited about the length. My hair definitely grows less than average rate. So I wore a phony pony and will wear it for AT LEAST a month. I was 3 days away from being 18 months post relaxer.



Wow! I can't do it. But, I'm happy for you.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 23, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Wow! I can't do it. But, I'm happy for you.


 
lol thanks. I definitely understand. If my hair didn't start smelling like mildew, I would have held out another year. But I can't give up working out when my health is at stake. I'm just glad I can put it in a bun lol


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (May 23, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> lol thanks. I definitely understand. If my hair didn't start smelling like mildew, I would have held out another year. But I can't give up working out when my health is at stake. I'm just glad I can put it in a bun lol



What caused the mildew smell, if I may ask?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 23, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> What caused the mildew smell, if I may ask?


 
I have no idea. It smelled like it does when I used to baggy my hair wet. I workout twice a day so it was basically like my hair was constantly wet....but not with clean water, with sweat. So I guess the smell came from me not washing all that sweat out.


----------



## jazzerz (May 24, 2011)

I'm having a hard time. 

I am SO ready to take these twists out (and play in my hair) but I don't have time or know for sure what my next style will be. Maybe experimenting with half wigs or phony ponies...

Twists are also convenient. I have to be up early and since there is no need to prep my hair, I can sleep in later. 

This is technically month 3. Some were touched up a month ago. Is it time for these to go? Suggestions about what to do next?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF app


----------



## WriterGirl (May 24, 2011)

Wow LaFemmeNaturelle you do your thang! 

You can wear phony ponies and you can put your hair in a bun. Keep working out! Health before hair I say!

Ah, I'm still rocking the press I got last Wednesday. Didn't post pictures b/c we decided to keep it curly instead of a flat iron. And he didn't trim my ends. I sorta gave him the sideeye on that one. 

Hair is starting to revert at the roots. Plan on spending most of the holiday chilling at my friend's pool house. 

Will wash out on Monday and rock the ol' standard braidouts again.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (May 24, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle Congrats.. If you looking for any type of ponytails let me know.. I like to go for the curly ponytails that some goes with the waves with my hair slicked back.

The Big afro puff is $6.99 and I paid more than that when I got mine and I still cannot get this one to look just the way I want it.. But I'm not giving up.. I have one similiar to the last one..

http://www.hairwigharlem.com/ponytail-buns/synthetic-hair-ponytail.html

Post a pic of your ponytail when you decide which one you will get please...


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 24, 2011)

I actually have a pic of the phony pony I'm going to be wearing in my photo album. It's a little phony puff. I have like 4 other phony ponies and a few half wigs that can double as ponies so I won't be buying anymore for a while. There is this huge Afro puff that I want to get but I'll try to use up what I have for now. I'll post pics as I wear them.


----------



## jerseygurl (May 24, 2011)

LaFemme I love your expression in the second pic lol. Your hair is lovely. Congratulations.


----------



## hghlyfvd1 (May 24, 2011)

Hello..I had similar issues during my 30 week transition.I would also suggest to cut your relaxed hair as it weakens your entire strand which leads to weak hair and excessiv breakage.Also I would add that you take a hair vitamins too !Happy growing 

Sent from my Droid


----------



## dr.j (May 25, 2011)

LaFemme on your BC!  Nice growth!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'm still gonna pop in every once in a while to keep up with everyones progress.

Here's my phony for the week. I decided to PS until Christmas with a 1 day/week pass. Gotta get some use out of all those darned half wigs and phony ponies I bought that I've barely worn lol


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (May 25, 2011)

I might just have to leave the Summer No Heat 2011 Challenge. My mom flat ironed my hair last Saturday. It's still straight and I like it. I mean, I really like it. So, I might flat iron my hair twice a month until it gets too hot.

What to do? Will I have heat damage, if I flat iron twice a month?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 25, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I might just have to leave the Summer No Heat 2011 Challenge. My mom flat ironed my hair last Saturday. It's still straight and I like it. I mean, I really like it. So, I might flat iron my hair twice a month until it gets too hot.
> 
> What to do? Will I have heat damage, if I flat iron twice a month?




No you should be fine just be sure to make sure your hair is properly moisturized, use a heat protectant, and a moderate temperature and you should be fine. I flat ironed once a month at 395 and my hair is fine.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (May 25, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> No you should be fine just be sure to make sure your hair is properly moisturized, use a heat protectant, and a moderate temperature and you should be fine. I flat ironed once a month at 395 and my hair is fine.



Cool!! Thanks!


----------



## LadyMacgyver (May 26, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm still gonna pop in every once in a while to keep up with everyones progress.
> 
> Here's my phony for the week. I decided to PS until Christmas with a 1 day/week pass. Gotta get some use out of all those darned half wigs and phony ponies I bought that I've barely worn lol


 
Your puff looks so full.. It's very pretty and I love your glasses.. What kind of half wigs do you have variation of curly and straight?


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 26, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Nothing fancy for now. I'm not SUPER excited about the length. My hair definitely grows less than average rate. So I wore a phony pony and will wear it for AT LEAST a month. I was 3 days away from being 18 months post relaxer.



......wait up hol up homie whuuuuuuuuuuutttttt?! You BIG CHOPPED AAAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHH!!!! Congrats girl! And welcome to......the daaaahhhhhkkk side! ...


----------



## MegB29203 (May 26, 2011)

I had to start washing in smaller braids like LaFemmeNaturelle suggested before she BC'ed (Congrats btw lol)...It worked WONDERS...No more huge, un-detanglable sections for me  New update in my Fotki too 

P.S. I'll be at 40 weeks post on Monday!


----------



## Eluv (May 26, 2011)

I've been wearing two stand twists for months while transitioning to avoid dealing with the two textures. I retwist every week or two.

Today I had the bright idea to wear a twist out but with product buildup it did not turn out right.  I ended up bunning my hair for work. It was too cute, but brushing my fine hair and thin edges is a nono.

Is there a way to smooth the hair down without brushing?  I used the scarf method afterwards which gave me the nice waves that lasted all day.  

Bunning is so much easier in twist.


----------



## Prinncipality (May 27, 2011)

Checking in at 7 months Post! 

I'm chugging along like the _Little Engine that Could_. " I think I can, I think I can..." LOL


----------



## destine2grow (May 27, 2011)

Will be 33 weeks post tomorrow! I have been wearing flat twist under my wigs and when I dont do that I just wear my hair in a banana clip or an flat twist out. I am also cutting my ends because they are splitting.


----------



## Newbie2Beauty (May 27, 2011)

Good job guys!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (May 27, 2011)

Apparently I missed lots of stuff since I've been MIA LOL Congrats LaFemmeNaturelle!!! I am currently taking out my braids & will be BC'ing in a week...it will take me all weekend to get these braids out  HHG


----------



## destine2grow (May 27, 2011)

So I just realize that I can't not do my hair while wet! Too much manipulation!!!


----------



## PinkyPromise (May 27, 2011)

1. How far into the transition are you?

About 6 or 7 months in...
2. Whats your transition goal?

Two years


----------



## BookGal84 (May 27, 2011)

MegB29203 said:


> I had to start washing in smaller braids like @LaFemmeNaturelle suggested before she BC'ed (Congrats btw lol)...It worked WONDERS...No more huge, un-detanglable sections for me  New update in my Fotki too
> 
> P.S. I'll be at 40 weeks post on Monday!


 
Yep, this worked wonders for me as well!


----------



## jazzerz (May 29, 2011)

Took my twist out yesterday. I'm 8 months post (5 months in some places) and my new growth is thick. So tempted to BC. I need to set a firm date so that I don't do anything too quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF app


----------



## MegB29203 (May 29, 2011)

Yeah if I don't find a way to cover up my hair and stay out of it, I'm going to end up relaxing or BCing


----------



## jerseygurl (May 29, 2011)

MegB29203 said:


> Yeah if I don't find a way to cover up my hair and stay out of it, I'm going to end up relaxing or BCing


What helped me and has been helping me are extension braids, senegaese twists and crochet braids. You might want to look into protective styling to get you over the hump.

I am proud of you ladies for forging ahead with your transition. HHG
Welcome new transitioners!!!

May is almost gone and June is snapping at its heels and my relaxed ends are about to meet a pair of scissors .


----------



## MizzBrown (May 29, 2011)

MizzBrown said:


> Yall I'm quitting! I get SO bored with my hair!
> 
> Once I get these braids out in the next month or 2, it's a wrap! Even the damn braids get on my nerves!
> 
> ...


 

Mmmk,  Based on my own post, I lied! I changed my mind and went ahead and did the BC today.  I did give away half my stash though.
Gotta get my pics straight and i'll probably post a thread about it.


----------



## Newbie2Beauty (May 29, 2011)

MizzBrown Congratulations!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (May 29, 2011)

I made it a week with flat-ironed hair. My hair liked it only for that time. It wanted its curls back; so, I deep conditioned it for an hour. If I flat iron my hair again, it'll be in late June before it really gets hot.


----------



## carameldimples (May 30, 2011)

MizzBrown Congratulations!!!  I bet your natural hair looks great, all the styling options should keep you very entertained!!!


----------



## WriterGirl (May 30, 2011)

Wore my flat iron for 2 weeks. Started having reversion around the edges in back after a week. Used a scarf, water and Giovanni Direct-Leave-in to lay down the edges --this works great for me.

DC with Silk Elements Olive Oil moisturizing treatment -- HATED IT!!  It was the one in the green on sale at Sally's -- maybe should have tried to regular one in the brown. Oh well.

Did try the Shea Moisture's Moisture Retention Shampoo. Hair liked it -- non-stripping and has better ingredients than my Elasta QP conditioning creme shampoo.

I think will go back to my staple conditioners:

Aubrey Organics White Camilla (moisture), Aubrey Organics GPB (lite protein) and Giovanni Direct Smooth as Silk (some protein). 

Looking for a good reconstuctor when I need heavier protein -- probably will just use Nexxus Emergencee. My hair doesn't really like hard protein.

Hair in cornrows today for Memorial Day. Will rock a braid-out tomorrow for work.


----------



## naturalpride (May 30, 2011)

I'm 10 months post today and feeling good


----------



## MegB29203 (May 30, 2011)

After my past couple of complaining posts on this thread...I had to cut it! Pix in fotki  HHG to the rest of you transitioners!


----------



## dr.j (May 30, 2011)

^^^^


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 30, 2011)

MegB29203 said:


> After my past couple of complaining posts on this thread...I had to cut it! Pix in fotki  HHG to the rest of you transitioners!



lol Congrats! I thought you wouldve held out a bit longer but doesnt matter now. Off to look at ur pics.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (May 31, 2011)

After 3 days of hard work, I finally got my braids all out!!!  I washed my hair and it felt marvelous...I saw my curls & I got so excited I wanted to cry! I can't wait until Friday  I was tempted to just chop it now, but I want to have the weekend to play in it & if the self-cut goes badly, to get it shaped up by a professional if need be


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (May 31, 2011)

MegB29203
Congrats on your BC!!!!


----------



## MegB29203 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks ladies! LaFemmeNaturelle...After you let yours go I was just like man...*grabs scissors* lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 31, 2011)

MegB29203 said:


> Thanks ladies! LaFemmeNaturelle...After you let yours go I was just like man...*grabs scissors* lol




LMBO! Aww man I hope you're just kidding MegB29203. This lady wrote on my youtube page that she wanted to BC but after seeing me keep going, she's going to keep going....so I haven't told her the big news yet lol I'll get around to it I guess but I don't want her to chop because I did lol


----------



## KimPossibli (May 31, 2011)

May has gotta be the longest transitioning month I have ever  had.. 

I wanted to be able to say 8 months soooo bad... 

Ah well I am 8 months into my transition... may the other months not be so long ... 

staple style is braid and curls..


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (May 31, 2011)

1. How far into the transition are you? - 13 months
2. Whats your transition goal? - 24 months, but considering BC right now


----------



## PinkyPromise (May 31, 2011)

I wish I wouldve been on my game back in 07. I cut my hair like Rihannas and had I known better and not went back to the perm my hair would be so healthy and long right now!


----------



## MegB29203 (May 31, 2011)

Actually LaFemmeNaturelle I'm not kidding lol Well it wasn't the complete reason but it did influence my thinking. I just know how hard you worked through your transition and figured if you had the guts to BC that I could do it too. The main reasons I did it are: 

- I just started a new job and I have to work a super early shift...I wasn't going to have time to deal with transitioning hair.
- I've been wanting to put it away in a sew-in or braids, and I know its possible to get either or with long hair...but I didn't wanna go through the trouble.
- I would dread washing my hair because it would take so much time and effort to detangle and I didn't want to keep wasting time/money on relaxed hair that I wasn't going to keep anyway.

SO I decided to cut it off so I would avoid relaxing again and now I'm gonna get a relatively short sew in like I've wanted for quite some time and keep that for the rest of the summer 

So don't feel bad LaFemme. It was a good thing lol


----------



## jerseygurl (Jun 6, 2011)

Welp! So ladies last Saturday, I took out my crochets, grabbed the relaxer...





































......moved it aside, took my conditioner, slathered it on and chopped the rest of my relaxed ends. SO I'M NATCHAL NOW  

I can only show one picture cos I'm in the HYH challenge. I couldn't have done without you ladies!!! HHJ!


----------



## dr.j (Jun 7, 2011)

jerseygurl!!  Very nice!


----------



## shermeezy (Jun 7, 2011)

It's been a while since I've posted. I'm so excited to see all of these success stories!
I'll post some updated pics soon.

1. How far into the transition are you? - 14 months, last relaxer 4/5/2010
2. Whats your transition goal? - 24 months, but will consider a mini chop in December

I cut about 4-5 inches off last month and my hair is much easier to style now. Still mostly in buns, rollersets, or flat ironing.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Jun 7, 2011)

I did it.  It was inevitable. I got my hair cut about 4 weeks ago and it was quite a drastic cut, but I still had relaxed ends when she was done. I'm getting my hair braided on Thursday and made the determination that if I got an appointment this week I would go ahead and finish the job and I did.  I've been transitioning with a slight set back since 2009! I continued to get it cut in "straight hair" styles so whatever length I might have gained I continuously chopped off. . . so why do a long transition if I didn't even want the length I was "holding on" to??

I appreciate you LHCF-divas for the continued support you all have given, without me ever speaking up and actually asking a question. I wish the rest of you the best on your HHJ as you transition, but I'm moving on over to the All Natural board


----------



## LovePatti (Jun 8, 2011)

I've been eyeing this thread for a couple months now and decided to finally join LHCF, so I'll post here!!

I'm currently 6 mths post and hope to transition for about 18 months. =] I posted pics in my new to the site post =]


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jun 8, 2011)

13 months and only 11+ months to go, lol!!!!


----------



## Newbie2Beauty (Jun 8, 2011)

@TheHairAddiction101 

@chrisanddonniesmommy you're less than halfway there!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jun 9, 2011)

Newbie2Beauty said:


> @TheHairAddiction101
> 
> @chrisanddonniesmommy you're less than halfway there!!



Yayyayayay!!!


----------



## WriterGirl (Jun 9, 2011)

LovePatti Welcome to the transitioning phase!

I saw your hair in the other thread. It's beautiful.


----------



## Nana707 (Jun 12, 2011)

1. How far into the transition are you? 17 months
2. Whats your transition goal?  20 months


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 12, 2011)

_Okay...officially 13months post. I think I will get up to 18months and see if I can then reach 24. After that, I am chopping, but the urge is sooooo there every time I wash my hair_


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Jun 12, 2011)

I was so tempted to relax after Friday, but what I saw today changed my mind. 

I'm not throwing 1.5 years of "stretching" down the drain.


----------



## Nuelle (Jun 22, 2011)

Nuelle said:


> I'm finally at 18 months!!! Had my stylist not rescheduled my appointment last week, I would have been natural. I was so ready to do the BC and couldn't wait. Then, got cold feet when I got in today. Instead settled for a trim. Unfortunately, got a little bit of heat damage after going to a new stylist a couple of weeks ago. My hair was so straight but it just kept snapping erplexed. Never again! Will probably try to lay off the heat for the next few months. I have a few braided styles that I want to try.



Hey ladies! I ended up BCing a few days short of 21 months post. It was getting increasingly hot and I just knew that I couldn't keep a press in this humidity. I figured the summer was the right time to wear it out and experiment with my natural hair. I was initially self-conscious about the whole thing and even thought my mother would not like it. I was totally wrong. The moment I walked into the house, she was like "I like it!." The encouraging comments from friends and family definitely made me feel better. I ended up getting my hair twisted to give me time to figure things out, regimen-wise. 

The first pic is my hair before the BC. I had washed it after coming from the beach. I guess it was more of a mini chop since I had few straight ends left, mostly in the front. The second pic is my hair after the BC. The third is my hair in a chunky twistout. The fourth is my hair in double strand twists. And the last one is a pic of my 4-day-old twist out. Wish you all current transitioners the best!


----------



## dr.j (Jun 22, 2011)

Nuelle!  Nice growth!


----------



## WriterGirl (Jun 22, 2011)

Nuelle Beauiful hair! You had a great transition!


----------



## Newbie2Beauty (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes your hair looks very beautiful Nuelle Can't wait for my big cut day!


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats Nuelle. 

Hey ladies!! I am still hanging in there. I am 36 weeks post. I can't keep my hair loose or my hands just start playing in it. I had it loose for 3 days. I am my own enemy. I am getting ready to do some flat twist.


----------



## Nuelle (Jun 22, 2011)

dr.j said:


> Nuelle!  Nice growth!


Thanks, dr.j! That's awesome that you've been able to transition for so long. I was originally planning to transition for 2 years but got impatient after a while. When do you plan on BCing?



WriterGirl said:


> Nuelle Beauiful hair! You had a great transition!


Thanks, WriterGirl! It was smooth sailing for the most part - except months 6-9. This was my third attempt at transitioning, so my friends weren't going to let me give in .



Newbie2Beauty said:


> Yes your hair looks very beautiful Nuelle Can't wait for my big cut day!


Thanks, Newbie2Beauty! Your hair looks great. How long do you plan on transitioning for?



destine2grow said:


> Congrats Nuelle.
> 
> Hey ladies!! I am still hanging in there. I am 36 weeks post. I can't keep my hair loose or my hands just start playing in it. I had it loose for 3 days. I am my own enemy. I am getting ready to do some flat twist.



Thanks, destine2grow! I totally feel you about that hand-in-hair disease. Suffering from a bad case of it right now.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats, Nuelle!!!

Keep it up, Ladies!


----------



## New2me (Jun 23, 2011)

1. How far into the transition are you? 3months
2. Whats your transition goal? at least 18 months


----------



## WriterGirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy tranisitioning New2me. Welcome to da thread!


----------



## dr.j (Jun 24, 2011)

Nuelle - My 2 year anniversary is Saturday..... I may BC then.  We'll see.


----------



## New2me (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks WriterGirl

Im going to need as much help as possible. I never really did anything to my hair besides relax and wrap.


----------



## Z-kitty (Jun 25, 2011)

1. How far into the transition are you? 27 weeks or 6 months
2. Whats your transition goal? at least 24 months

These next 18 months should be interesting since I have no idea what to do with my hair when I don't straighten.  Breakage is killing me right so if I don't get that under control I may not make my goal.

Current length thin APL

Z-kitty


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jun 25, 2011)

I've been MIA for a while but checking in @ 96 weeks today. On my way to 104 weeks and then BC-ing that should leave me with at least shoulder length stretched hair (dang shrinkage!). Now that summer's her WnGs have really helped solve my styling dilemas.

Only 8 more weeks to go!


----------



## KimPossibli (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Ladies 

I wish you the best.

I have crossed over.

Nappyheaded Itgirl


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Ladies after 18 months and 1 week I BC'd.. Been natural for 2 weeks now.. Just mostly been wearing my natural hair in cornrows and twist.. Hairstyle I got from Tiashauntee you -tube page.. My hair is no where as long as her but it's a cute style.. I tried twist this weekend they just a little too short should have done it on stretched hair.. I might end up putting kinky twist in myself..


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Jul 4, 2011)

Nuelle

Congrats


----------



## naturalpride (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey ya'll this seems like a new group of people since I started transitioning, lol. I'm still going at it


----------



## dorko (Jul 9, 2011)

i haven't been here in a LONG time.

i was 2 years post on july 1st. i have yet to cut off the remaining relaxed ends, even tho i have been trimming it off for quite some time. there isn't much left, but i dunno - can't bring myself to do it yet. 




















my front?- the curls/waves/z's don't seem to be as defined as the back. it's also not as thick. 
the back?- geez. THICK.


i have conditioner in it. prepping/detangling prior to wash.

sorry if they're too big!


----------



## WriterGirl (Jul 10, 2011)

dorko Your hair looks scrumptious!

I'm still hanging in there ya'll. Been in vacation mode but these wide and extra wide curlformers are really helping me out -- weddings, special occasions, etc. I wear them down and pincurl for 3 days and then wear them up in a banana clip.

I'm still having problems with keeping my new growth moisturized. Every time I think I have it, my hair says "Sike!" 

I have about 3 inches of new growth, which is really good. I would probably be APL straightened.

It's a little discouraging but I'm in this to win this so I'll just keep trying new things until I hit something that works.

Every time I feel like I want to quit, I look at the fotkis of my 4a/4b hair twins mrsjohnson75 and Alta Angel. They have gorgeous hair and that's what's helping to keep me inspired.

Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## 05girl (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey everyone!
Checking in.. 29 weeks... 6 months, 24 days.  Kinda surprised I lasted this long!  It's not so bad as I thought.  In this time I have tackled hair loss, which is coming back around - my crown is mostly filled in, and my left edge has grown (but still very short).
But then again, I think I take the easy route b/c I straighten my hair every week.  Every other week I go to the salon, and on my off weeks and I wash, airdry/blowdry and flat iron.  AND I got color on memorial day weekend (had to brighten myself up after getting a semi-drastic trim).
However, I have reached a frustration point.
#1 - not a ton of new growth!  My hair has been various neck lengths for.. ever.  I hoped transition would help speed up the hair growth.  My hair definitely grows healthily out of my head.. I've finally had the epiphany that it's just not retaining!  
#2 - on top of this, I've reached a setback... Breakage.  Now, I've always been one to have breakage and tons of shedding.  I have a bad case of HIH syndrome.  Now I'm starting to feel like the breakage that at the left edge is spreading upward.  And I'm noticing all kinds of splits halfway up the hair shaft -- I've never had that before!  And as I'm inspecting my hairs, they feel kinda tougher at the ends, and sometimes have the crinkly split at the end.
So.. I'm here for support.. WHAT TO DO?
I really thought I'd discover a no-heat style that worked.  But I'm always too afraid to try out a style, for fear i'll just have to add more manipulation by correcting the style (ahem, flat-ironing back to straight).  My hair is mostly neck length, but at the same time sections are all different lengths.. shorter hair at the crown / top.. the breakage at my edge... I'd love to master a curly style but don't like the short look it creates, and i think the different lengths i have will just make the curly style look even odder.  

sigh. that's my rant.


----------



## Z-kitty (Jul 19, 2011)

​^^ 05girl - We are right there together in our transitions with time, breakage, and styling challenges.  Finally found a conditioner that softens my extremely dry hair.  Thanks To TJ  nourish spa I just might last for another 1.5 years.....


----------



## destine2grow (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey ladies I'm 40 wks post as of this past Saturday! However today I got tired of the split ends, plus they started splitting further up the hair shaft! So i grabbed the scissors and cut all the relax ends off!


----------



## 05girl (Jul 20, 2011)

Z-Kitty how are you styling your hair?  Are you NL as well?
I will definitely check out the conditioner.  I picked up some Shea Moisture Raw Shea Restorative Trauma Masque from Target but don't think it made a big difference.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Jul 20, 2011)

My shrinkage is a beast. The natural parts of my hair are CL stretched but they're barely EL unstretched.


----------



## WriterGirl (Jul 31, 2011)

Ladies,

6 months post! 

I invested in a steamer and tried it for the first time today. I also tried out Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose. Oooh, girl. Not a lot of slip but the results were . I can't wait to try my beloved White Camellia, which has tons of slippage. I don't know if the steamer helped or not with this. I did add some extra jojoba oil to the mix. Afterward, detangling was a breeze.

I'm really proud of going 6 months. I've NEVER been this long without a relaxer. I have about 3 inches new growth and 7 inches relaxed ends. Definitely 4bish/4aish.

Right now, I'm using curlformers to stretch out new growth. And just wear it either down the first couple of days and then mostly up.

I plan on doing buns most of the time when the weather turns colder.

I also found that using Nexxus Emergencee 1x or 2x a month has really helped keep my line of demarcation strong as well as clarifying with Redken Cleansing Cream once a month (I think I have hard water). 

On wash day, I spray my roots with Aloe vera juice and oil-prepoo with Vatkia oil, which really helps with the detangling then I shampoo in sections with either Elasta QP Creme Conditioning shampoo or Shea Moisture's Moisture Retention shampoo.

Looking forward to the next 6 months!


----------



## Darenia (Aug 4, 2011)

Bye Bye Ladies!  I have BCd. 

No I don't have pics.  Just wanted to wish you all well.


----------



## theneolution (Aug 4, 2011)

1. How far into the transition are you? Just hit 13 weeks. Definitely territory I have yet to tread.

2. Whats your transition goal? I want to go about 2 years or until my hair reaches APL stretched. But the way I keep my hands in my hair, I'm sure my relaxed hair is going to break clear off before then. I need help! I probably should braid it up, but I don't really want to.


----------



## Pisceanprincess (Aug 4, 2011)

I got my last perm on February 22, 2011. If I'm not mistaken it has been 23 weeks.  I would have never thought that I could do this. Thank you ladies so much for being here.


----------



## kittenz (Aug 4, 2011)

* Saturday, the 7th, will be 30 weeks for me.
* My goal is 18-24 months depending on length. I want SL stretched before I cut. Right now I have about 3-3.5 inches. 

A few months ago I cut off the relaxed ends from my nape (major problem area while relaxed) and since then the curlies have made their presence known. I did the same to my temples and have curlies there to. It's been easy breezy so far. Hoping for another easy 30.

ETA: I trimmed about an inch all around last weekend, I'm sure its uneven but I haven't worn a straight style in months so.... Some recent style pics are attached.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Aug 4, 2011)

Just about 15 months and still going strong.

I do feel like cutting my relaxed ends. But, I really want to get to 24 months before I do. I don't know if I'll make three years.


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm 16 wks into my transition & I'm not going to BC, I'll have my relaxed ends cut off as my hair grows. 
I'm seriously considering investing in WEN, I don't want to poo anymore- I don't like the stiff/dry feeling of my hair after poo.  
Has anyone had success using WEN to keep your hair/roots moisturized during transition?
 If so, which WEN formula did you use?
Lately I've been moisturizing/sealing with Shea Butter/oil- I put a lil Shea butter in my hand & a few drops of my oil mixture (hot six oil, aloe & shikakai oil); I rub this all through my hair & wrap it. I also put the oil on my scalp which has been dry & flaky; the flakes are not normal for me. I've been doing a Brahmi/henna/amla powder mixture weekly for strength & moisture- the color is a bonus. 
I picked up some Neem powder today to try- it's suppose to be really good for your scalp health.


"...Forgetting what is behind and looking forward to what is ahead,..."
Philippians 3:13


----------



## Judwill07 (Aug 10, 2011)

1. How far into the transition are you? 11 months
2. Whats your transition goal? I'm thinking just trim as I go until it's gone.  I originally just wanted to stretch my relaxer.  Now that I'm past 6 months, things are getting easier to deal with. My texture seems to be mixed with 3c nape and crown area, 4a sides and middle.  I even have some that doesn't seem as curly. Not sure what to call it. I just take things one day at a time.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 13, 2011)

_Wow I lasted for 15 months and as of right now I say about 90% of my hair is natural due to trimming. It currently is scraping APL. I finally can do wash- n - gos without it looking a mess. For the past few days I have been wearing one but later on in the week I decided to wear a curly style with the banana clip. 

Hang in there ladies even though you may want to give up or BC early (like I did at months 7, 8 9, 10+ etc )
_


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Aug 13, 2011)

Checking in @ 103 weeks. Next week I'll reach my goal of a 2 year transition.

I haven't decided if I'll bc or try to go another year. I haven't used heat in sooo long! I was btk-ing but I haven't done one of those in awhile too.


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 13, 2011)

Looking good ladies. Just had to peek in and check on y'all


----------



## PinkyPromise (Aug 17, 2011)

8 months. I'm getting the urge to cut but instead I'll just enjoy this length I'm getting.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm glad to see everyone going strong!!

15 months and then some chugging along.


----------



## WriterGirl (Aug 28, 2011)

7 months transitioning!

I'm actually surprised.  But my hair is doing so well. I have about 4 inches of new growth.

I think the biggest difference since I've started is putting a water filter in my shower and investing in a steamer.

Continued good work ladies.


----------



## Anonymous1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow! I feel like a newborn compared to you ladies My last relaxer was June 29th. I don't have any plans for how long I will transition, I'm just going with the flow. If i have the urge to relax, I will just pull out the flat iron. I know i will never go back to a relaxer. My hair never thrived like i wanted it to, even with the good practices. I had too many setbacks because my scalp couldn't handle the relaxers anymore. I'm excited.


----------



## WriterGirl (Aug 29, 2011)

Anonymous1 Welcome to transitioning!

Yeah, the relaxer was just making my ends so raggedy so I had to let it go too.

Good luck!


----------



## Anonymous1 (Aug 30, 2011)

WriterGirl said:


> @Anonymous1 Welcome to transitioning!
> 
> Yeah, the relaxer was just making my ends so raggedy so I had to let it go too.
> 
> Good luck!


 

Thanks so much!!!  I am breezing through this now. I have fallen in love with curly rollersets and i have been getting compliments all week. 

I've found out that since i have changed my mind set about my newgrowth it is much easier to handle. I'm having no shedding as of now and my hair isn't giving me any problems. I know it's still pretty early. I'll be 9 weeks post tomorrow but i would have relaxed by now!


----------



## lomaxee (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi All -

I am going to transition...again. I made it 8 months last time and gave up...after reading on here I can't believe I quit. I was however in a high risk pregnancy so no time to play with hair, work, and grow healthy hair. I'm back now but now I'm a "newbie" again.

I am 6 weeks post.
I'm just going with the flow. Last time I had no desire to BC but I may this time. I think I'm more comfortable with myself now. 

Can't wait to enjoy this journey with everyone!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Sep 1, 2011)

lomaxee said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I am going to transition...again. I made it 8 months last time and gave up...after reading on here I can't believe I quit. I was however in a high risk pregnancy so no time to play with hair, work, and grow healthy hair. I'm back now but now I'm a "newbie" again.
> 
> ...



Aw, welcome. Don't beat yourself up over nothing. I'm glad you are here. I hope you and your baby are fine. Take one moment at a time.


----------



## WriterGirl (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome lomaxee. I totally agree with chrisanddonniesmommy life happens sometimes. Most important thing at that time was taking care of your baby.

Like your attitude: Going with the flow.


----------



## Prinncipality (Sep 2, 2011)

So, last week was pretty hectic and I totally forgot...I am 10 months post relaxer!


----------



## kittenz (Sep 2, 2011)

destine2grow said:


> Hey ladies I'm 40 wks post as of this past Saturday! However today I got tired of the split ends, plus they started splitting further up the hair shaft! So i grabbed the scissors and cut all the relax ends off!


 


Darenia said:


> Bye Bye Ladies! I have BCd.
> 
> No I don't have pics. Just wanted to wish you all well.


 
Congrats on your BCs!!! Can't wait to join you!


----------



## TemptraHairScents (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I am currently 9 months post and I never thought I would get this far. My goal is at least 24 months.  I got to about 7 months post last year, relaxed and IMMEDIATELY regretted it. When I put my hand in my hair, all I felt was my head. There were no little curls to play with and I was annoyed,lol. So, THIS time I am really making an effort to stick to it. Around 6 months, I started to give up, so I went to get it flat-ironed. Again, when all I felt was my head, I was SO relieved that it was temporary and my hair would revert. I'm getting frustrated again, so I'm going to flat-iron in 2 weeks and it will either be the Mizani Thermasmooth or BKT. It helps SO MUCH to be able to read about other people's transitioning struggles and achievements.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm definitely going to BC next summer. My relaxed ends are getting SO tangled it's ridiculous. I got my hair braided on the 2nd and I plan to wear these braids until December. I need a break!


----------



## TemptraHairScents (Sep 5, 2011)

YaniraNaturally said:


> I'm definitely going to BC next summer. My relaxed ends are getting SO tangled it's ridiculous. I got my hair braided on the 2nd and I plan to wear these braids until December. I need a break!



That is one of my main problems,too. When I detangle it's one ordeal to get through the new growth, but then a different one to get through the rest of my hair. I see why people BC but I'm just too chicken. Youre lucky you can do braids. For some reason my scalp ,hates weight and tension. I went to Harlem yesterday and bought two natural looking wigs, so hopefully they'll get me through the winter with 2 weeks of wigging and 2 weeks per flat ironsession.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Sep 5, 2011)

I trimmed my wimpy, relaxed ends a few minutes ago. They were working my nerves. Don't fret. I'm still on my transition, lol. I just wanted to trim away some of the relaxed ends. I'll probably do this again either December or January to keep the tangles and wimpy look away.


----------



## Anonymous1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll be ten weeks post on Wednesday and I'm still kind of breezing through. This is big for me.


----------



## WriterGirl (Sep 5, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy LOL. I feel you. I had to do that for the back part. Of course now, doing updos are sort of tricky but yes, they were working my  nerves too.


----------



## lomaxee (Sep 5, 2011)

Anonymous1 said:


> I'll be ten weeks post on Wednesday and I'm still kind of breezing through. This is big for me.


 
You sound like me! I wish time would move faster so I can play with products. I have a few left from my last try. since it wasn't so long ago I guess I will start with those but that's just not as fun!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Sep 5, 2011)

WriterGirl said:


> chrisanddonniesmommy LOL. I feel you. I had to do that for the back part. Of course now, doing updos are sort of tricky but yes, they were working my  nerves too.



lol! They are the reason why my braidouts/twistouts look sorry. I'd get the wonderful curls at the top and in the middle. My ends? Plain sad.


----------



## Anonymous1 (Sep 5, 2011)

lomaxee said:


> You sound like me! I wish time would move faster so I can play with products. I have a few left from my last try. since it wasn't so long ago I guess I will start with those but that's just not as fun!



Girl i wish I could sleep until in was time to bc I don't do braids or wigs because my hairline is very fragile and i don't want to lose any progress there. I'm sticking to braidouts, curly rollersets, and ponytails.


----------



## TemptraHairScents (Sep 5, 2011)

I get tempted too, as scared as I normally am of scissors. It's like I'll have this strand of cute,spirally, curly hair and then this stringy thing just dangling from it. Just looks so wrong, lol. Eh well.. 15 more months to go...


----------



## lomaxee (Sep 6, 2011)

Anonymous1 said:


> Girl i wish I could sleep until in was time to bc I don't do braids or wigs because my hairline is very fragile and i don't want to lose any progress there. I'm sticking to braidouts, curly rollersets, and ponytails.


 
Ha!  Will I BC yet? Not sure but 18 months will be the month I turn 30 so I'm going to have to stay awake until then and feel young lol.


----------



## kittenz (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm 35 weeks relaxer free!!!!!!!! That's 245 days!!
Go me! Go me!


----------



## WriterGirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Do your thang kittenz LOL.


----------



## kittenz (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks WriterGirl!  I got a little excited


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 7, 2011)

Oooh me, me, me I'm a brand new transitioner and very proud to say. Actually I am transitioning me & my gilrs hair. Unfortunately I never knew perms were bad for the hair and was very uneducated. But my girls have great hair, I have always taken great care of their hair but never knew there was a much healthier way. So we are all transitioning and have been perm free for almost 2 months. I usually do retouches around this time and get their ends clipped. The weird thing is that I've taken such good care of their hair that I sort of neglected mine over the years. I dont know how to take care of my hair and am learning and have learned alot from this site so far. You ladies are wonderful and very encouraging. So please wish us luck ladies on our journey and hope it takes us 2 years to fully transition without the big chop as of yet. Good thing is I always have kept my girls hair in protective stlyes. Okay I will stop rambling now...I'm just super excited


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Sep 7, 2011)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Oooh me, me, me I'm a brand new transitioner and very proud to say. Actually I am transitioning me & my gilrs hair. Unfortunately I never knew perms were bad for the hair and was very uneducated. But my girls have great hair, I have always taken great care of their hair but never knew there was a much healthier way. So we are all transitioning and have been perm free for almost 2 months. I usually do retouches around this time and get their ends clipped. The weird thing is that I've taken such good care of their hair that I sort of neglected mine over the years. I dont know how to take care of my hair and am learning and have learned alot from this site so far. You ladies are wonderful and very encouraging. So please wish us luck ladies on our journey and hope it takes us 2 years to fully transition without the big chop as of yet. Good thing is I always have kept my girls hair in protective stlyes. Okay I will stop rambling now...I'm just super excited



Welcome!


----------



## carameldimples (Sep 8, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy I trimmed about 3-4 inches off last night(well I had my DH do it)  It felt good and it looks 1000% better, but I did feel a little remorse about loosing my length, I was just inching past BSL(the longest I have ever been prior to that was grazing BSL) so now I am around APL (I think) I am not sure because my hair has not been straightened since March.  I think I may get a blow-out around November to assess(I should have an inch or so back by then though)  But I am coming up on 11 months post at the moment and my goal is to chop next summer!!!


----------



## WriterGirl (Sep 8, 2011)

HairPleezeGrow Welcome to Transitioning. I wish you and your girls happy hair growing.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Sep 8, 2011)

carameldimples said:


> chrisanddonniesmommy I trimmed about 3-4 inches off last night(well I had my DH do it)  It felt good and it looks 1000% better, but I did feel a little remorse about loosing my length, I was just inching past BSL(the longest I have ever been prior to that was grazing BSL) so now I am around APL (I think) I am not sure because my hair has not been straightened since March.  I think I may get a blow-out around November to assess(I should have an inch or so back by then though)  But I am coming up on 11 months post at the moment and my goal is to chop next summer!!!



The most important thing is to focus on healthy hair, not your length. My ends were wimpy, scraggly, and skinny (not good)! Ugh. 

I'm glad to see your progress. Keep it up!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks ladies


----------



## KurlyNinja (Sep 8, 2011)

Keep going transitioners! I know its hard work, but the end is SO worth it.


----------



## indarican (Sep 9, 2011)

BayAreaDream said:


> I'm 8 Months 1 Week Post! I might make it a few more months, I keep getting the itch to chop. Would love to make to it to at least 18 Months!


 My hair looks exactly like this!!!! Im so happy im not alone!


----------



## indarican (Sep 9, 2011)

so i just went through a good portion of this thread and it has me itching to bc so so sosososososo bad. I am almost 10 months post right now and wanted to get it to 1year less then 10 weeks to go. Im in an install right now but the problem is my head ITCHES!!! i workout quite frequently and i never seem to feel like my scalp is clean which is causing me to want to rip this install out and cut off my relaxed ends!! any tips on how to stop the itches??? I really want to make it till a year even a little more but this is really hard.


----------



## Naturalengineer (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok, so I've been lurking around these boards for a while now, but now I really need help. First, a little about me: I was in elementary school when I got my first relaxer (maybe 9 or 10). Since then, I have been going to the hair salon every 2 weeks, getting relaxers every 6. A few years ago, I changed stylists and began to stretch my relaxers, going 16 weeks between relaxers just because I like my hair thicker. I've always wanted to go natural, but I thought you had to BC. When I learned that I didn't have to do that, I decided to transition.

So far, it's been 7 months, and my hair stylist has been doing my hair. However, I'm about to remove braids, and from there on, I plan on doing my own hair. My problem is that my hair is very thick, and I have never washed my own hair before, don't know what products to use, when to use them, how to style my hair w/o heat...I also work in corporate...I have lots of issues. Also, I have NO support whatsoever, and there are actually relatives that I won't tell that I'm transitioning b/c they'll have lots to say. So I am reaching out, researching, and looking for all of the help I can get b/c I'm going to need it.


----------



## Newbie2Beauty (Sep 22, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy  You bring up a very good point.  I have noticed that as my new growth comes in so thick and full it makes my relaxed ends seem so pitiful. LOL.  I've decided not to worry about trimming for right now because there is really no use.  Just concentrating on keeping my hair happy.


----------



## Carmelella (Sep 22, 2011)

8 1/2 months post in most of my head, maybe 5 months post in a 2x3inch section right in the front middle of my head (leave out for weaves).  Every time i take down the weave i can't believe how much new growth I have.  I'll be BC'ing in january to make it a full year.

PS: weaves, senegalese twists.

had one tiny set back in a small section of my hair, but i said who cares,.. it was the frail relaxer region that broke off anyways, lol


----------



## WriterGirl (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome Naturalengineer to transitioning. 

I'm about the same timeframe as you for transitioning. My hair is between SL and APL, and right now I wash every 10 days and usually wear it up b/c it's just easier now.

I use Curlformers to stretch it out. I don't do braidouts or twistouts anymore because the two textures fight too much.

How long is your hair? How long do you plan to transition? I find that finding a style that keeps it "out of the way" works best.

Washing the hair I have to admit is an "opportunity" you really need to have patience, especially if you aren't used to doing your own hair.

You can check out my hair fotki link in my siggy for products and stuff.

I'm sure others will chime in...




Naturalengineer said:


> Ok, so I've been lurking around these boards for a while now, but now I really need help. First, a little about me: I was in elementary school when I got my first relaxer (maybe 9 or 10). Since then, I have been going to the hair salon every 2 weeks, getting relaxers every 6. A few years ago, I changed stylists and began to stretch my relaxers, going 16 weeks between relaxers just because I like my hair thicker. I've always wanted to go natural, but I thought you had to BC. When I learned that I didn't have to do that, I decided to transition.
> 
> So far, it's been 7 months, and my hair stylist has been doing my hair. However, I'm about to remove braids, and from there on, I plan on doing my own hair. My problem is that my hair is very thick, and I have never washed my own hair before, don't know what products to use, when to use them, how to style my hair w/o heat...I also work in corporate...I have lots of issues. Also, I have NO support whatsoever, and there are actually relatives that I won't tell that I'm transitioning b/c they'll have lots to say. So I am reaching out, researching, and looking for all of the help I can get b/c I'm going to need it.


----------



## lomaxee (Sep 25, 2011)

@Naturalengineer 

Welcome and Good luck on your transition.

I agree washing is a challenge. Find some staple, simple products and start there. It takes some serious patience lol.


----------



## tarheelgurl (Sep 25, 2011)

Next month I will be 8 months post and I'm just starting to get into some troubles with styling and taking care of 2 textures. I've finally discovered that flat twists are my friend to keep the edges looking decent. I'm no good at doing them on my own....so we will see if I get better. Roller sets...I don't know what to do to keep the new growth a little smoother. Maybe I need smaller rollers. Its like I have curls on top of an afro.....But I'll keep trying. 

I'm hoping to transition for quite a while maybe 2 years. We will see how that goes. I'll probably investigate weaves when I get past the 1 year mark. 

Hope everyone is having a good transition...!


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm doing really great w/my transition. I had my back cut into a bob yesterday which took off most of the permed hair. My front is ear length so it's going to take a while to get all of the permed ends off. I'm NOT BCing this time! I'm continuing my use of ceramides (Joico K-Pak) & Ayurvedic products for strength & color.


"...Forgetting what is behind and looking forward to what is ahead,..."
Philippians 3:13


----------



## WriterGirl (Sep 26, 2011)

Checking in at 8 months in this transitioning game today! 

Last night, I did my my hair and since I had installed my water filter in my shower, I thought that maybe that was the reason my hair had been so manageable, so I didn't use my steamer but instead sat under my dryer with a plastic cap to DC.

No ma'am. 

I noticed a *BIG* difference in my moisture retention. My natural hair was not as soft and manageable. The two textures were an "opportunity" in patience and it took me much longer to set my hair in Curlformers. It was NOT the business. 

So my hair loves the water filter AND the steamer! This is good to know.


----------



## indarican (Sep 26, 2011)

hope everyone is having a great monday!!! so i must say ECO styler gel is the TRUTH!!!. i have been having trouble finding a styler, mosturizer, gel anything that will keep my WACK patch down ( the one part of my head that is just retarded) I put some of this stuff on three days ago and it still looks awesome!!! will be washing my hair tonight, but for those that are looking for a good gel ECO styler!!! and it was only 4 bucks for a jar that will last me months at a time!!


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Sep 28, 2011)

I had my hair cut this weekend & all of the relaxed ends are gone from my back! I'm growing my top out & cutting ends every 6-8 weeks.


"...Forgetting what is behind and looking forward to what is ahead,..."
Philippians 3:13


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 29, 2011)

So my girls & I are doing great with our transitioning. They still have their braids in but new growth is looking good. I measured my hair (tried to anyway) & in the back my length is 4.5 in, the middle & top is 5 in & the front is 3 in. Is that good growth since going natural? I still have some relaxed ends in the front but not going to cut those for a while.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 3, 2011)

Bumping

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## Meloe18 (Oct 3, 2011)

well everything's going great, so far so good


----------



## Z-kitty (Nov 3, 2011)

Had a major set back today after taking down my Senegalese twist. I didn't detangle before I washed so my hair matted which caused me to lose tons of relaxed ends.  I'm not ready to big chop so im getting more braids on Friday.  This hair is stressing me out.


----------



## shermeezy (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm about 19 months into my transition. I'm getting to the point where I'd like to cut off the relaxed ends. I've been trimming about 3 inches every few 4-5 months since I started. I have about 4 inches of relaxed ends left. I'm a little hesitant to cut off all of the relaxed ends because it seems like I have more straight pieces in the front then the back. I don't want to have lopsided hair. LOL

I will post some pictures soon. Here is one of my progress:







 I love how my natural hair feels. I'm still trying to figure out a quick style that last more than 2 days. 

Still flat ironing once a month as well. I haven't had any problems with damage. My hair is actually pretty healthy and strong now, which is exciting.


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Nov 29, 2011)

So, After having twists in my hair for a month, I took them out yesterday and had my first real battle of dealing with these two textures.

Breakage and shedding...I thought I was gonna go bald last night....I blow dry and flat ironed my hair.

I learned a valuable lesson. I will  be steaming, washing and conditioning in braids from now on.


----------



## 05girl (Nov 29, 2011)

I cannot believe it but I'm a lil over 11 months post relaxer.  In some places I have about 4 inches of new growth.

I've been wearing a weave the past 4 months in an effort to grow hair and see what my curls look like.  Before then I was flat ironing every week/2 weeks.  Unfortunately the leave out mostly is straight.  I'm going to take out the weave this weekend.. no lie, i'm afraid to deal with the hair.  My twistouts always look like crap.  The easiest route is just to flat iron....  I figure hey, I'm still keeping the creamy crack out of my hair.  But I know this is a hindrance to retaining length which is my ultimate girl (can a girl reach SL?!)


----------



## MsDes (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm new...
1. How far into the transition are you? I am 5 months post
2. Whats your transition goal? @ 8 months post on my B'day (Feb. 20)....maybe...lol

I am getting very frustrated dealing with the two textures. I plan don't plan on transitioning for long. I have a good amount of new growth already at 5 months post. I just might big chop for my b'day. We'll see. I just know I can't deal with this for too much longer.


----------



## 05girl (Dec 9, 2011)

shermaine_08  how have you been styling your hair day-to-day?


----------



## MissDarcei (Dec 9, 2011)

I am 13 weeks post texturizer now and its getting difficult to blend the textures at the front. The front seems to be growing in as a 3c/4a and the texturized ends have been heat damaged into very loose waves. Everywhere else seems to blend nicely. I really cant tell the difference. Anxious about my texture. So used to having long hair don't know how to deal with shrinkage from kinky hair.


----------



## naturallygoldie (Dec 9, 2011)

keep going ladies....the end results will be worth it


----------



## NikkiGirl (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey, 

I just wanted to drop in and say Hi!

I have been transitioning for 24 months now and I hope to make it another year. We shall see. It is getting hard to keep my hair up all the time. It gets annoying!


----------



## BobbieDoll (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm one year post! I don't remember when my last relaxer was so I'm using the day of the Christmas party I went to last year (Dec 9th) as my one year mark because I know I got one a few days before then.  This year has flown by and for the most part I have been in braids (which I am in right now).  I plan on doing my BC in February or March.


----------



## shermeezy (Jan 31, 2012)

05girl

I'm just now seeing this! Lately, I've been doing a twist/bantu knot style. I got the idea from a you tube video called "beach waves for natural hair" or something like that. Sometimes it looks great and other times it looks terrible. It looks best when i blow dry my hair first. I think my straight ends are hindering my ability to try other styles. I'm planning to cut most of the relaxed ends off this week. I'll post some pictures. I'm hoping I can do a natural updo once I get these relaxed ends off. 

BTW, I've gotten the most compliments when I just put 6-8 plaits in my hair for a braidout. That is a quick and easy style. 



05girl said:


> @shermaine_08 how have you been styling your hair day-to-day?


----------



## 05girl (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey shermaine_08 !  Thanks for responding.
I will have to search for that youtube video.  I think my hair may be too short to look cute in the braid/wave styles... but I'm probably being hard on myself.

For the past few weeks I have been tucking my ends under to create a faux-bob.  And sometimes doing ponies.  I am totally hiding the ends like this M-F, except for special occasions.

I think it's working! My hair has had some solid growth.. I am sooooooooooooooo close to my should length goal!  Maybe in another month or so.


----------

